# Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread



## BB-cruiser

|bla:ich dachte mir die Kutterfahrer haben einen die Brandungsangler haben auch einen warum nicht auch wir ;+ #c was meint ihr?


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

das ist doch eine super idee.#6

da ich nicht das offene meer sondern ein gefrorenen teich hier hab, darf ich trotzdem mitklönen?|bla:


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Kla 
Behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal ohne die meinung des TE zu kennen


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Klasse Sache... Bin ich doch logischer Weise dabei  Dann fangt mal an


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



macmarco schrieb:


> Klasse Sache... Bin ich doch logischer Weise dabei


|bigeyes Dat war ja klar..... |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Morgen.... Licht an! #h
Also hab ich schon immer gedacht ... Wenn Roland 
Man kein Mitschnacker ist..:m
also ich auch Schnacker..... manchmal.. oder so |rolleyes
Piet


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> also ich auch Schnacker..... *manchmal*.. oder so |rolleyes
> Piet




|muahah:
Der war gut Piet, und kam so natürlich rüber.....


Als Anhänger der gepflegten Konversation partizipiere ich natürlich mit Vergnügen an diesem Thread.


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Wir brauchen dann aber auch noch ne coole Abkürzung
BBKMST hört sich etwas sperrig an oder?

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Waveman

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Oh ne, und meine Mutti hat schon immer gesagt: Mien Jung, nimm dich vor die MITSCHNAGGERS in acht .... 

Gruß an alle Oneline-Fischer
waveman


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Als Anhänger der gepflegten Konversation partizipiere ich natürlich mit Vergnügen an diesem Thread.




Hmmmhhh - irgend jemand muss an Dirk's Daten gekommen sein, dass sind nicht seine Worte  :q :q :q :q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Hmmmhhh - irgend jemand muss an Dirk's Daten gekommen sein, dass sind nicht seine Worte  :q :q :q :q


|bigeyes Genau .... Irgendwas stimmt da nicht... |kopfkrat
Fehler im System ??? Passwort geklaut ?? 
Oder war er nur schlecht drauf ?? |supergri


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Alles Ignoranten hier...

wenn Ihr wüsstet was ich alles kann..

Da will man mal ein wenig Niveau in die Veranstaltung bringen und das ist der Dank





Also noch mal für euch Flachlandtiroler: Ick bün dorbi


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Da will man mal ein wenig Niveau in die Veranstaltung bringen und das ist der Dank




Nee, nee, Dirk - das hast Du jetzt was missverstanden. Von den Veranstaltungen, zu denen Du Nivea mitbringen solltest, reden wir hier nicht |supergri |supergri |supergri

Ist aber ein gut gemachtes "coming-out" :m|supergri|supergri


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Wir brauchen dann aber auch noch ne coole Abkürzung
> BBKMST hört sich etwas sperrig an oder?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dirk





Schtümmt - wie wär's mit DTS ( Dumm Tüch schnacken ) ? :q


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ist aber ein gut gemachtes "coming-out" :m|supergri|supergri




Olle Petze ...

Dich nehm ich nie wieder mit zur Männertanzgruppe..
und mein Tütü leih ich Dir auch nicht mehr.

Ätsch


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ooooch, Haaaseeee .... 

* gut Wetter mach*


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ooooch, Haaaseeee ....
> 
> * gut Wetter mach*


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

#h  Halloooo Mädels  Alles geschmeidig?
Hömma Dirk ..ich weiß ja nicht was da bei Dir ausse Lüftung kommt, Du solltest sie lieber runterdrehn gelle?
So und nu zum Spitznamen: Cruiser Schnack .. is doch wohl klar..nach dem Erbauer... oder so :m
Piet


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Dich nehm ich nie wieder mit zur Männertanzgruppe..
> und mein Tütü leih ich Dir auch nicht mehr.
> 
> Ätsch



AAAAAAAAAh...sch*** habe jetzt Kopfkino #q#q


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



macmarco schrieb:


> AAAAAAAAAh...sch*** habe jetzt Kopfkino #q#q



Ja, ja - "Die schärfsten Kritiker der Elche waren früher selber welche.…"  :q :q :q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ja, ja - "Die schärfsten Kritiker der Elche waren früher selber welche.…"  :q :q :q


Ja???Woher weißt? |kopfkrat Georg in einem rosa Tütü und Balerinas....
....eins...zwei...drei...hopps....eins...zwei...drei...hopps |bla::m


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ja???Woher weißt? |kopfkrat Georg in einem rosa Tütü und Balerinas....
> ....eins...zwei...drei...hopps....eins...zwei...drei...hopps |bla::m



Schöner Gedanke für Dich ? Lass aber die Hände auf dem Tisch |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Schöner Gedanke für Dich ? Lass aber die Hände auf dem Tisch |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


Am Tisch??? Du meinst wohl Eimer :v


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Entwickelt sich ja prächtig hier 
Ein bissel Tüüh hier und ein Bissel Biiiiiie da...
auch ich hab beim tanz nur daran gedacht, was passiert wenn der eine dem anderen auf den fuß tritt :m
heidi


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

jaja, im bebjakschnak ist schon wat los.:vik:


----------



## Dorschminister

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

ich könnte schwören das ich hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wreEesD-nQ  den Georg gesehen habe


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

|muahah: Das ist er!!!! Oder doch der mit der Rosa Leggins????
Naja, nun weiß ich, war der Georg immer so zum Wasser schwebt, wenns zum fischen geht


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

#h Moin Licht ausschalten, wenn der letzte geht, ihr Ignoranten...also heute abend dran denken.
@ Lolligeorg: Du kennst doch bestimmt auch die alte ostfriesische Bauernregel, die da sagt: An der Wurfhaltung eines Mannes erkennst Du die... usw   wir spruchen schon drüber :m Kann nur im Moment das Bild nicht finden..
Piet


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ich hoffe das hat keiner gemerkt #d

@ Piet : kannst Du auch nicht schlafen ? Ach ne, heute ist ja erst Freitag die Kurzarbeit macht mich ganz meschugge immer dieses ausschlafen |supergri 
@ Georg:Ich finde der Rock steht Dir ich bin sowieso der Meinung das hier viel zu wenig Frauen im Board sind oder liegt es vielleicht daran das noch keiner einen Watrock erfunden hat?


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

ach bevor das noch einer merkt, lieber Mod ich habe da noch ein  r auf der Tastatur über würdest Du es noch im Titel mit  einfügen ? Danke |rolleyes


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> ach bevor das noch einer merkt, lieber Mod ich habe da noch ein  r auf der Tastatur über würdest Du es noch im Titel mit  einfügen ? Danke |rolleyes



Gern geschehen #h


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

das ging ja flott ,jetzt kann ich wieder beruhigt schlafen#h#h


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> das ging ja flott



weil ich nur R´s auf meiner Tastatur hab |supergri


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

tap..tap..tap..Klick...Licht an !! #h
Moiiiiin gute Laune Ihr Schnarchlappen ?
Termin für´s nächste Fliegenwurftraining steht bereit :m
Vielleicht lassen sich ja weitere Plumpsangler infizieren 
....Finde übrigens gut, dass die Mods so reich mit Buchstaben ausgerüstet sind...|rolleyes  sag mal Tim musst Du die selber kaufen, oder werden die von Thomas gestellt?
Hier noch ´ne Spende: RRRRRRRRRRRRR, rrrrrrrrrrrrr

Piet


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Vielleiht können wir ja beim Treffen auch üben, wie man vom BB/Kajak aus mit der Fliege wirft :g:m


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



macmarco schrieb:


> Vielleiht können wir ja beim Treffen auch üben, wie man vom BB/Kajak aus mit der Fliege wirft :g:m


Genau...wir fluten den baumfreien Garten vom Grönaueck....:m
Piet


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

#hMorgensen ihr Tüdelbüdels hört mal damit auf immer die armen Fliegen zu werfen die können selber fliegen  stattdessen solltet ihr es mal mit Mücken probieren .Wenn Fliegen hinter Fliegen fliegen , fiegen Fliegen nach oder nicht?#c


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> #hMorgensen ihr Tüdelbüdels hört mal damit auf immer die armen Fliegen zu werfen die können selber fliegen  stattdessen solltet ihr es mal mit Mücken probieren .Wenn Fliegen hinter Fliegen fliegen , fiegen Fliegen nach oder nicht?#c




ich spende dir mal ein paar lllllllllllllll.:m

so jetzt erstmal licht aus, die sonne scheint und es ist hell genug.

also mit der fliege vom belly oder jak stell ich mir gut vor, wenn keine strömung ist oder vom verankerten aus.

ich als grobmotoriker werd allerdings als löffelbieger unterwegs bleiben, die fliegen sind mir zu tüdelig.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> #hMorgensen ihr Tüdelbüdels hört mal damit auf immer die armen Fliegen zu werfen die können selber fliegen  stattdessen solltet ihr es mal mit Mücken probieren .Wenn Fliegen hinter Fliegen fliegen , fiegen Fliegen nach oder nicht?#c


Dir würden wir halt ein Einzelmückenwurftraining zukommen lassen |supergri

Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

;+   Oh Mann ....ist ja schon hell draussen...
#c Und noch nix los hier?
Roooooolaaaaand Du musst mal was machen hier..
Oder hast Du auf´m nich nur keine RRRRR´s, sondern auch noch Schlechtwetter?

Piet


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin,moin...sooooooo bin da...... Wat los hier???


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



macmarco schrieb:


> ..sooooooo bin da......


 |bigeyes Hmm seh Dich aber nicht ...#c...|supergri
Achja !! Moin Moin !!!!!!!


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*






Alles senkrecht ? Peter das mit den Mückenweitwurftraining überleg ich mir noch,aber ich würde ein paar von diesen fiesen Dindgers beisteuern die mich im Sommer so pisaken .Was hat sich der liebe Gott bei solch Viecher bloß gedacht?#h


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

#h   Haaaalooo keiner hier....;+
Na denn nich

Piet


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> #h Haaaalooo keiner hier....;+
> 
> Piet


Bin ich keiner ??|kopfkrat...
Moin Herr Schutenmann !!


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

MOINSEN ALLE  :vik: ick bün oll dor ! Peter wenn ich sehe wann Du Deine Nachricht abgeschickt hast ,habe ich das gefühl Du sitzt heute mit ner Pappnase vorm PC :q


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

#6 rüchtüüüüch dadaa dadaa dadaa |supergri
Mönsch Michael...dat kummt dorbi trecht, wenn keen een dat Licht anmoken deiht ...klick an :q
Piet


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Licht an und nichts los hier??? tz tz tz


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

na wenn hier nix los ist ,hau ich mich wieder aufen Flansch und träume weiter von ihr


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

ist schon doof wenn das wetter nicht mitspielen will. bei uns hat jetzt die hechtschonzeit angefangen. leider waren immer noch alle seen zu gefroren.

jetzt bleibt nur noch der barsch und die eingestaubte feederausrüstung. hoffentlich wird es bald wärmer.

mit diesen besinnlichen geistig hochtrabenen worten, wünsch ich eine charmante nachtruh.


licht aus !


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ach Ronny, du hast dat auch net leicht   Dann komm hoch zu uns....


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> na wenn hier nix los ist ,hau ich mich wieder aufen Flansch und träume weiter von ihr



Alter Falter.... die Olle kenn ich.. die kommt immer längsseits , wenn wir gerade speeddrifting machen mit den kajaks.. wusste garnicht, dass die auf Sesselanglertypen steht..|rolleyes
Piet


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moinsen Piet verstehen kann ich sie auch nicht (hat wahrscheinlich den Mund voll Wasser ) Übrigens auch ein Grund warum Fische nie reden . :m


----------



## larsgerkens

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

war eigentlich mal wieder einer unterwegs? überleg gerade ob ich morgen mal versuchen soll?! zumindest n paar dorsche ärgern muss ja wohl drin sein?
schöne grüße


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Viel Glück dabei ,#hobwohl ich glaube die Dorsche werden Dich ärgern .|rolleyesHauptsache man war mal an der frischen Luft ,Gell?


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

ey marco, war dat ne einladung?

klar komm ich zu euch hoch...................

aber erst zum spanferkelessen.:c


mich würde aber auch mal interessieren was so dorschmäßig geht. es ist doch wärmer geworden, immerhin 2 grad plus. geht doch mal antesten, und wenn was geht, mitnehmen-vacumieren-einpaketen und ab zu mir.

ich hau die in die pfanne und schick euch die bilder wie es geschmeckt hat.:m


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

@Ronny: Werde dir die per Post zu senden Wir echt schwierig die Dickköpfe zu fangen... sind ja (fast) alle wech....
Warum erst so spät??? Das geht ja mal gar neterst zu BB-Schlachtfest


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

tjoa, dat ist ein wort.

ich hab mein frauchen schon gesagt das der sonntagsbraten ausfällt.......

*ES GIBT FISCHSTÄBCHEN FÜR DIE KINDER* .

also leg dich in das paddel, das wochenende naht.#h


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

achso, es ist schon spät.

*LICHT AUS*
*|schlaf:**|schlaf:* *|schlaf:**|schlaf:**|schlaf:**|schlaf:**|schlaf:**|schlaf:**|schlaf:**|schlaf:**|schlaf:**|schlaf:**|schlaf:*


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

*Licht an....*

Naja, werde sonst TK Ware nehmen und dir diese als frisch gefangen senden... Bis sie bei dir angekommen sind, sind sie aufgetaut :q:q

So, nun aber..

*Licht aus...#h*


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin Männers ein Wetter heute ,zum Helden zeugen und was macht ihr so?|bigeyes Gruß @ all #h


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Moin Männers ein Wetter heute ,zum Helden zeugen und was macht ihr so?|bigeyes Gruß @ all #h



Ich stöber die langfristige Wettervorhersage durch und notiere schon mal die Fangtage


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Eigentlich gehe ich ja gern Fische fangen, aber bei solch einem Wetter muss ich dann wohl auf Frauenfang gehen


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



macmarco schrieb:


> Eigentlich gehe ich ja gern Fische fangen, aber bei solch einem Wetter muss ich dann wohl auf Frauenfang gehen


 Schuster bleib bei Deinen Leisten... 
Dat andere wird bei Dir sowieso nichts. ....:m


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



mac marco wiso fangen, ich dachte die rennen Dich um:m und Meerforellenfan zuverlässige Wettervorhersagen halten bestenfalls 3 Tage und die mußt Du Dir notieren ? Respekt


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> mac marco wiso fangen, ich dachte die rennen Dich um:m und Meerforellenfan zuverlässige Wettervorhersagen halten bestenfalls 3 Tage und die mußt Du Dir notieren ? Respekt



Hey BB Cruiser, da hast Du die Dinge fast auf den Punkt gebracht, immer wenn man denkt man versteht die Frau dann....immer wenn Wind aus West vorhergesagt wird und man steht am Wasser dann hat man ihn genau in der Fresse :m


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

so iiss ess


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Schuster bleib bei Deinen Leisten...
> Dat andere wird bei Dir sowieso nichts. ....:m



|krach: Muss ich jetzt was dazu sagen, Herr Wusel???|krach::g


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

micmacmarco-frauenschreck, 

also tk-fisch willst mir andrehen? das hät ich nicht gedacht von dir. bei den temperaturen fällt der schwindel sowieso auf, -6 grad haben wir hier.

wenn du schon auf brautschau gehst, dann liebäugel doch mit einen feschen dorschdame:m.


----------



## gallus

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ja das wär´s,
ne Dorschdame für Marco.

Sie meckert nicht,schüttelt sich anständig und gut riechen tut sie auch noch!|supergri


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Schuster bleib bei Deinen Leisten...
> Dat andere wird bei Dir sowieso nichts. ....:m



UNterschätz nicht die Tatsache, dass Marco jetzt ´nen Welpen spazieren führt....:m  Das weckt selbst bei jungen Frauen Mutterinstinkte. :m
Piet


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> UNterschätz nicht die Tatsache, dass Marco jetzt ´nen Welpen spazieren führt....:m Das weckt selbst bei jungen Frauen Mutterinstinkte. :m
> Piet


 |muahah:... sehr gut...#6


----------



## gallus

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

He Micha,

kannst du mir erklären warum ich uns Ute nicht
per PM erreichen kann?


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



gallus schrieb:


> He Micha,
> 
> kannst du mir erklären warum ich uns Ute nicht
> per PM erreichen kann?


 Weil sie gesperrt ist.... |bigeyes
Kann Dir aber Ihre Mailadresse per PN schicken wenn Du möchtes..


----------



## gallus

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Weil sie gesperrt ist.... |bigeyes
> Kann Dir aber Ihre Mailadresse per PN schicken wenn Du
> 
> möchtes..




JA WUSEL;DAS HAB ICH GESTERN AUCH SCHON MITBEKOMMEN;
fLORIHO;fETTgALLUSDAZUMIT mIO)CHAUND IN GE


----------



## gallus

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



gallus schrieb:


> ja wusel;das hab ich gestern auch schon mitbekommen;
> floriho;fettgallusdazumit mio)chaund in ge



jetzt grad nicht mitbebekom men::


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



gallus schrieb:


> jetzt grad nicht mitbebekom men::


 |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat ;+;+;+


----------



## gallus

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Wo Is Uns Ute?


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Guten @ all also um Ferkel zu werden hat es bei Ute nicht gereicht alle achtpfund ich kenne Ute zwar nicht , aber die war bestimmt ganz böse . Hat sie sich vielleicht nackig gema..t ne nä nicht Ute . Drei Frauen#c hier im Board und eine wird noch weggesperrt :c.Und für wie lange ? Ich wäre für Amnestie #6


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Tjaaa, wer nicht hören kann......
2 Monate, aber diese sind auch bald rum :m

Guts Nächtle zusammen|wavey:


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

2 Monate bei Wasser und Brot und das in der angelfreien Zeit das ist hart ,mein lieber Frau #d


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

...sie wird sich erheben,wie phönix aus der asche...















ok...vielleicht etwas langsamer,aber immerhin


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

#h  Haaaalooo..... leere Hallen.....schaade

Und wech
Piet


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

ein freudigen fast 

*MOIN MOIN*


seit ihr alle jeck und beim karneval? oder wieso ist keiner hier.

micmacmarco-frauenschreck ist entschuldigt weil auf dorschbrautsuche, aber eigentlich ist auch schon morgen dorschtag.:g muss ich eben an meine eisigen reserven.

tstststststs
na denn ein lautes

*HELAU HELAU HELAU*

und licht aus, die nase glüht hell genug


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin moin zusammen....#h


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

#d   Boahh wat für´n Gedrängel hier |supergri
Na Marco auch schon wach?
Gestern gefeiert? 
Hab gestern fix Holz gemacht...und nu hab ich Muskelkater.
Hättest mir ja mal helfen können :m
Piet


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin Piet....

Ich war gestern gaaaanz lieb und anständig und war net wech 

Helfen können?? Sagst ja nichts, sonst hätte ich dich angefeuert


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

einen wundrschönen guten morgen und ein dreifaches
*HELAU HELAU HELAU*

oje hab ich einen dicken kopp, der so so groß das ich quer zur tür rein muss. da ich aber gestern nichts aloholisches getrunken hab, muss das wohl am wetter liegen.

wir gehen jetzt erstmal karnevalswagenparade bewundern.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

|wavey: Moin Ronny.. vielleicht ja mal mit Kaffee und Zitrone probieren....soll helfen :m  und wenn´s nicht hilft, dann schadet´s auch nicht :q:q

Piet


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

@Ronny: Das "Helau" zieht bei uns net  Hast ncoh die rote Nase auf???


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Ronny: Das "Helau" zieht bei uns net  Hast ncoh die rote Nase auf???



Also bei der Rechschreibung...so ganz fit biste aber doch net
:q
Piet


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ach Peter..... die Tastatur ist manchmal schneller als ich


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin loki schmidt biste jeck #cnördlich der Elbe sagt man aber Hallo #hoder noch nördlicher Moin ,hattest wohl zwei Glühwein Cola zuviel . Gruß aus Norddeutschland


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

brrrrrr ist das kalt draussen. es sind zwar 7 grad, aber der blöde dauerregen, man ist patsch nass und das bier wird auch noch verdünnt. was fürne verschwendung von grundnahrungsmitteln.#g

@bb-cruiser
naja das hochjeckengebiet ist etwa 1-1,5 stunden von hier entfernt, da bekommt man halt etwas mit.

ich bin nicht so der karnevallist, auch wenn manche behaupten ich soll mein kostüm nicht das ganze jahr tragen |uhoh:, aber es ist gesellig und das #g schmeckt.

ey marco, lass meine rote nase ausm spiel |clown:


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Toller Untermieter Macmarko beim holzhacken nicht helfen aber dem  Piet den besten Platz inne warmen Stuf steitig machen|supergri


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



loki73 schrieb:


> ey marco, lass meine rote nase ausm spiel |clown:



Dann musst du auch mal weniger trinken :q


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ach macmarco gegen das trinken ist ja nix ein zuwenden aber wenn man schon Glühwein trink und so einen langen Zinken hat sollte man einen Strohhalm benutzen anstatt so tief ins Glas zu schauen |rolleyes


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Da haste wohl recht.. ist schon Mist wenn man sich die Nase verbrennt


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Was macht denn der alte Oberbürgermeister von Groß Grönau ? Augenpflege nachem Happa Happa#d


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Was macht denn der alte Oberbürgermeister von Groß Grönau ? Augenpflege nachem Happa Happa#d


Er sacht ja immer, er muss schwer arbeiten, aber ich sehe ihn dabei nie  Das mit der Augenpflege wird schon gut getroffen sein..:m


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Der schläft bestimmt durch damit er Morgenfrüh wieder der erste im Netz ist und das Licht anmacht:q


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin Moin,

wat hockt Ihr denn alle in der Stube?

Ich war schon 3 Stunden Trave unsicher machen, hab jetzt auch ne rote Nase:q:q


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ne, das glaub ich nicht... Der ist hinten in seinem Garten zu gange und zähl sein Holz durch


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> wat hockt Ihr denn alle in der Stube?
> 
> Ich war schon 3 Stunden Trave unsicher machen, hab jetzt auch ne rote Nase:q:q
> 
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dirk



Warum hälst du denn deine Nase in die Trave???|uhoh:


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Wenn alle anderen Köder nicht tun, kommt halt die Geheimwaffe raus.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Und wie führt man den "Geheimköder"??


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ich verrate doch nicht alles, probieren geht über studieren


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

also wenn ich meine Geheimwaffe raushole wird nicht nur die Nase rot.|bla:


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Was macht denn der alte Oberbürgermeister von Groß Grönau ? Augenpflege nachem Happa Happa#d



Richtig... schließlich muss ich ja heute entscheiden, ob China in die EU kommt...
Piet


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Hai, Piet in der Zeit wo Du aufen Sack gelegen hast wurden in Dahme 15 Riesen gepflückt P,s. entscheide dich richtig dann wird das Chenuggen Essen billiger ,ich hab doch anner Börse so viel verloren|gr:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> P,s. entscheide dich richtig dann wird das Chenuggen Essen billiger



Iiiiiiih.... sowat isst du???#d:q


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Jamoin erster #h wer hat bloß das mit den arbeiten erfunden ? @ :macmarco ja logen es ick das ,ich es sogar Fisch und das ist auch nicht normal für einige Petrijüngers @: Schönen Wochenstart :m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Tach !!! Zweiter #h


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Tach !!! Zweiter #h




*Schleimer* :q


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

:vik:  Vierter
Wie... musst Du etwa wieder arbeiten Roland?????
Das entsetzt mich jetzt aber echt   |bigeyes
Werde mal Amnesty informieren über diesen unbefriedigenden Zustand  
Piet


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> *Schleimer* :q


Sag mal Blindermann Ohne Hut...................
Ne ich lass es lieber..... :m|supergri


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Sag mal Blindermann Ohne Hut...................
> Ne ich lass es lieber..... :m|supergri



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah: Der war gut :m


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Geschafft das war der längste Montag in dieser Woche :m und Ja ich muß nach 2 Monaten wieder arbeiten Piet  ich habe jetzt schon nen Kater inne Mukis :c


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

|uhoh: Du armer alter Mann.... Mein Mitleid ist Dir gewiss..|rolleyes   oder so

Piet


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

vielen Dank für Dein Mitgefühl Peter ,aaarm ist ok aber alt :c 25 ist doch  kein alter oder? Na wie auch immer ,ich werde mir jetzt  noch schnell meine Haferschleimsuppe reinhauen und dann aber................. Gute  Nacht


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Mornings @  all#h


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin Moin


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Sag mal Blindermann Ohne Hut...................
> Ne ich lass es lieber..... :m|supergri




Na Da hast Du ja gerade noch die Kurve gekriegt...

Übrigends hab ich noch mehr Hüte,macht euch also ma kein Kopp :m

Allen noch einen geruhsamen Tag.


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

:vik: Morgens zusammen...bin auch schon wach.
Heute hat´s gefroren...da muss der Haferschleimlutscher bestimmt wieder nicht arbeiten  
Hallo Dirk..wir sind gespannt beim nächsten Fusselfuchteln, welchen Helm Du mitbringst   :q

Piet


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Tach !! Moin !! #h


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Hallooooo zusammen 

@Piet: Welchen Hut er mitbringt??? Hatte ich doch schon gesagt, dass er mit ner Alditüte kommt


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Heute schon den 2.Tag hinter mich gebracht ,ich bin völlig alle |uhoh: und ihr habt nix anderes zu tun als übern alten Hut zu snacken wollt ihr  für mich sammeln  damit ich auch ein Sit in Toper werde? Wohl dann P.s. Betteln wird ja wohl erlaubt sein


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

|kopfkrat Macht Ihr denn nicht Kaltwetter bei den Temperaturen?
..Wenn überhaupt, dann muss sich das Stiftungsobjekt beim Grönauer Bürgerparkfliegenfischerdickearmemachtreff zumindest mal vorstellen  :q
Piet



PS:  *Erster Licht an..klick*


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

hm...wat ne energieverschwendung...nix los,aber licht an #d.geht ja garnich...
also...




....................................klick




*LICHT AUS!!*


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Na Männers, wat gibbt dat neues hier so????


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*






Licht an Licht aus ihr macht mich ganz wuschig . Hallo Piet dückte die Blase oder warum so früh ? Übrigens kein Interesse an Sekten . Simon HH dann mach mal was los:m Marco Heute regnet es


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Marco Heute regnet es


 Und dunkel wird es auch langsam....


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

 *Licht an*
Moin Du Wusel :q
Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Was gibt´s Neues an de Küst?


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Moin Du Wusel :q
> Piet


 Moin Du Piet  |supergri


----------



## AlBundy

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



bb-cruiser schrieb:


> ...p.s. Betteln wird ja wohl erlaubt sein


 
N E I N    !!!

Hol dir selber was.


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Oh wie gemein :cimmer auf die klein .Al Bundy nimm mal die Hand vom S..k Danke |wavey:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Man o man...viel los ist hier ja net... Wo ist denn der Beckmann ????


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Beckmann ????


Bestimmt im Keller Heizöl hacken...|bigeyes
Oder er macht es gerade auffer Schute..|supergri


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

#h Haaalooo aufwachn Gardinen auf und lüften 
|bla:  Na Gute Laune?
Piet


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> #h Haaalooo aufwachn Gardinen auf und lüften
> |bla:  Na Gute Laune?
> Piet




alles gereinigt, gelüftet und zur Abnahme bereit min generol

Hast alles fertiggetippt?


Der bald wieder Hutträger


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Der bald wieder Hutträger



Moinsen....

Ach Dirk, glaubst du das wirklich???:m


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Du warst di noch umkieken mien schieter


Gruß


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Blindfischer schrieb:


>


 Mööönsch Dirk !! Du hast ja Dein Hut wieder |bigeyes


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Du warst di noch umkieken mien schieter
> 
> 
> Gruß



Sach nicht du hast dir einen neuen Hute gekauft?? Welche Frabe?? Gelb? Grün? Orange???|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



macmarco schrieb:


> Sach nicht du hast dir einen neuen Hute gekauft?? Welche Frabe?? Gelb? Grün? Orange???|bigeyes|bigeyes




Habich voll vile Hute allta#6 Frabe is vollkrass egal

Mann muss man sich anstrengen, damit die Jungschen einen verstehen|bigeyes|bigeyes

Gruß 

Hatman


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

#6 Sossu doch noch nich veraden Aller |gr:
Ma sehn,,wenn Sonnach gues wedda,denn gech zue Wiese un ruckel man bischn midde Ruude rum  Blind machsu mit? vleich?
Piet


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

|jump: platt is ja soooo einfach, dat versteh ick soja.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Tap Tap.....Licht an |bla:Aufstehn malochen...Holz hacken
Marco..Du darfst auch gegen ein kleines Endgeld mitmachen Stunde Holz spalten kostet Dich dann nur ....(sag nix,wegen FA)

Piet


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Tap Tap.....Licht an |bla:Aufstehn malochen...Holz hacken
> Marco..Du darfst auch gegen ein kleines Endgeld mitmachen Stunde Holz spalten kostet Dich dann nur ....(sag nix,wegen FA)
> 
> Piet




Moin Piet, Altersschlafstörung?

Ich überleg grad heute noch an die Küste zu fahren ( mal wieder n bisserl im Wasser rumlatschen)  Fusselwedeln morgen hört sich aber auch nicht schlecht an.

Gruß 
der Jugendliche


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Guten Morgen zusammen |wavey:

Ach neeeeeee Piet.... hab da noch was zu tun...und wenn komm ich kurz zum zuschauen lang :m


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Tach Leutz |wavey: leider kann ich so momang nich teilhaben mien Kom puter hat aua dat scheiß Ding nu muß ick jimmer ins Cafe dackeln #q Schönes Wochenende


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moisen... Immer ins Cafe??? dann trink net so viel da


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

aua ha, nun kom ich vom frühschoppen und muss sehen das sich alle ausm staub jemacht haben.

nun denn, dann mach ick mal dat licht aus.

ich wünsche euch ein ruhiges wochenende und einen erfogreichen arbeitstag morjen.

bis denne


----------



## rahnschote

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Jungs ,wie schaut´s aus ???
Am Samstag mal wieder antesten?Ich hab nämlich langsam ein kronisches jucken in meiner Rutenspitze!
Will sich jemand anschließen ???warscheinlich Dahme...


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Hmmm... würde ich ja gerne, nur sind wir da alle auf Fehmarn zum Mefofischen


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

tjoa, ich muss mein frauchen nach winterberg zum skifahren einladen. sie hat am samstag burzeltag.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Na schick sie doch nach Fehmarn und ich komme dafür mit


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



loki73 schrieb:


> tjoa, ich muss mein frauchen nach winterberg zum skifahren einladen. sie hat am samstag burzeltag.



Das kann sie doch auch am Bungsberg... Rollen unter die Brett´ln und loooossss 
IN der Zeit kannst Du dann paddeln gehen.
Hinterher Après Ski beim Konteradmirol :q:q
Piet


----------



## rahnschote

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ach , Guck an ... Das ist an mir ja unbemerkt vorübergegangen! (Ich glaub ,ich arbeite zuviel...)
Vielleicht komm ich ja sa . auch nach Fehmarn und paddel euch ein wenig vor der nase rum ,ausserhalb der Reichweite natürlich und auch ausser Konkurenz...:q
Mal schauen was die Regierung sagt...


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

oje keiner mehr da.

ich wünsche euch viel spaß beim bellyboaten,kajaken und mefojagen.

ich werde morgen erstmal mein auto reparieren, winterberg muss halt warten.

und das mir morgen oder spätestens übermorgen bilder von großen fängen zu sehen sind. ich will mich mal richtig ärgern das ich so weit weg wohne.#q

also jungs und mädels, macht eine landratte mal richtig neidisch.


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

achja 

klick
licht aus.


----------



## gallus

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Das Licht bleibt an!


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ach Ronny...... Dann seh doch zu, dass du hier mal wieder lang kommst....

2 Tagestrip mit deiner Family muss doch irgendwie drin sein zumal jetzt bald die interessante Zeit anfängt


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ick bin oll wedder dor un warde #hWas gibt es neues von der Fusselwerfendenkajakundbblertruppe


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

#h Moin Roland..da geht´s ab wie die Sau..:m
Deine Anmeldung würde ich ja auch gern entgegennehmen 
Na los Du Feigling..nächsten Sonntag im Grönauer Hoheitsgebiet.
#c   Eintragen ???
Piet


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Guten Morgen zusammen...|wavey:


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

gähn

juten morgen


hmm, großes treffen auf der insel und nichts hier geschrieben?

oder wollt ihr nur die spannung erhöhen? ne ne, das ist unfair.


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin zusammen ,Piet das mit den Fusselfischen kannste bei mir vergessen ,ich versuchte mal Sing Sing die Japanische Scheißhausfliege aus Lakritz  nach zuschnitzen  hat auch nicht hingehauen .Diese Art des Filigranfischens kannste von einen Grobmotoriker nicht verlangen.


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

#qRIIIIIIING   RIIIIIIIG  Aufstehen ihr habt alle verschlafen  oder habt ihr Urlaub ? Also ich könnt ja nicht so lange schlafen  davon bekommt man ein krummes Kreutz :Schönen Montag Morgen#h


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Möönsch...so früh geht doch keiner an den Rechner   Da schlafen noch einige Menschen


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

tztz marco

bist du ein student oder wat.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Neheeeeeee.... Aber wenn ich aufstehe mache ich mich feritg und gehe dann zur Arbeit... So wie jeder normale Mensch  Dann müsste ich ja noch ne halbe Stunde früher aufstehen


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Vielleicht liegt es ja an der Zeitverschiebung Groß Grönau soll ja in der Zeit einwenig hinterher hnken |rolleyes Hab ich gehört kann aber auch ein Gerücht sein#c:m


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ick gloob, du hast dich da ein wenig verhört.... Wir leben VOR der Zeit... Alles Hightech hier bei uns... An den Kassen von Aldi sitzen bereits Roboter die dich bedienen... An unserem Flughafen wird nicht mehr geflogen sondern gebiemt usw....
Hast du davon noch nichts gehört??? Lebst wohl ein wenig hinter der Zeit, wa???


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



macmarco schrieb:


> An unserem Flughafen wird nicht mehr geflogen sondern gebiemt usw....
> Hast du davon noch nichts gehört???




nich umsonst heisst der fluglotse von blankensee auch jim beam...


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

|good:

#r


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Naja...vielleicht sollte man auch dazu sagen, dass der Flughafen pleite geht, weil die Technik noch nicht ganz ausgereift ist Irgendwie kommen die Leute nicht da an, wo sie hin wollen


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



macmarco schrieb:


> Naja... Irgendwie kommen die Leute nicht da an, wo sie hin wollen




...wundert mich gar nicht |rolleyes :q


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



macmarco schrieb:


> Neheeeeeee.... Aber wenn ich aufstehe mache ich mich feritg und gehe dann zur Arbeit... So wie jeder normale Mensch  Dann müsste ich ja noch ne halbe Stunde früher aufstehen


 also bin ich un normal |supergri ich stehe auf drücke den knopf on :q pc geht an läuft hoch und wenn ich ferig bin |supergrischaue ich noch mal rein 
du stellst dich aber auch an #q lg andre #h


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Morgends ist hier doch eh net viel los.... Viel mehr als seit 23.30h wenn ich off gehe, steht eh net drin....  Dann lieber nen schöner Kaffee in ruhiger Lage, als vom PC


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

was heißt hier in ruhiger Lage bei den 5000 Starts und Landungen für die Pendler nach Hamburg oder wie kommt Piet zur Arbeit in die Großstadt mit Flair |supergri


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Naja, dann ist es immer noch ruhig  
Ich glaube er fliegt net.. Soweit ich das mal gesehen habe, sitz er auf seinem Fahrrad und läßt sich von seinem Hund ziehen


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



macmarco schrieb:


> Soweit ich das mal gesehen habe, sitz er auf seinem Fahrrad und läßt sich von seinem Hund ziehen


 |muahah:.....#6


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin...|wavey: habt Ihr denn sonst nix zu besabbeln?
Wenn die Pendler auf unseren Flughafen angewiesen wären, dann gäb´s in Hamburg keine Fachkräfte mehr..
Außerdem würden sie, wenn sie doch ankommen, erst mal rausspringen und pinkeln gehen, nachdem die einzige verfügbare Airline Pipigeld einführt (1-1,40€)....mal kurz die Aktienkurse gucken..sieht so aus, als wenn wir die Fläche bald in den Grönauer Countryclub einbinden :q:q
So mit kayaktrainingsbecken ca.50ha...etc.
Da käm direkt mal Geld rein :m
Piet


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Moin...|wavey: habt Ihr denn sonst nix zu besabbeln?


Ähmmmm , nicht wirklich :q



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> So mit kayaktrainingsbecken ca.50ha...etc.
> Da käm direkt mal Geld rein :m
> Piet



Und wie schauts mit dem Besatz aus ???:vik:


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

hoho in groß grönau gibts was zu fangen, da komm ich wohl auch hin.:q

hmm, und wenn nur kajaks erlaubt sind, frag ich mal winetou der leiht mir seins bestimmt.


----------



## gallus

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

In das vom Winnetou passt auch mehr Fisch,
als in die der Grönauer!

Aber die brauchen ja auch nich so viel Platz für Fisch!:vik:


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

genau, die speedydrifter fangen ja eh nischt :q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Da ist man maal einmal sooo nett und nimmt euch mit....und dann redet ihr so über uns??? uuunglaublich !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:r:r


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



loki73 schrieb:


> genau, die speedydrifter fangen ja eh nischt :q




Genau, immer druff uff die Kerle aus Grönau...:vik:

Gruß

der Reinfelder


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Sach mal Dirk, warst du nicht auch einer von "uns" ???


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



macmarco schrieb:


> Sach mal Dirk, warst du nicht auch einer von "uns" ???




Ach echt? Dann nehm ich alles zurück

Aber ich bin doch kein Grönauer |kopfkrat

Noch viel schlimmer: ich flieg Ryan Air...

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Na, wärst du Grönauer, wäre es schade um unserer Gemeinde 
Aber mit dem Driften kann ich mich so ganz dunkel daran erinner, dass immer einer gaaaanz dicht am Ufer lang gedriftet ist


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*






Ach die Grönauer die muß man einfach liebhaben:lGell?


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Och wie schöön... wenigstens einer der uns mag


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



macmarco schrieb:


> Och wie schöön... wenigstens einer der uns mag




Ich denk eher er macht grad den VHS Kurs Schleimen für Fortgeschrittene und hat Hausaufgaben mitbekommen :m

Gruß

Der bald wieder Hutträger


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Gruß
> 
> Der bald wieder Hutträger



Wenn du nicht lieb zu uns bis, dann wird dat nichts :m


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

so gleich geht es los ein bisschen bblern mal sehen wen ich da so alles seh #cund wenn ich wen seh ich mich dann frage wen sehe  ich da und warum ? Na mal sehen  ach ja mit den zweiten sieht man besser |uhoh: Schoin Gruß noch von Zuhus


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

ich sehe noch nichts, gibt es nichts zu sehen? nun seh mal zu das wir was sehen. |kopfkrat

ich sehe das es ansteckend ist. ;+


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

ich hoffe ihr seit alle wieder wohlbehalten an land eingekehrt.#c

es ist so ruhig hier, schlafen warscheinlich alle.

gute nacht.:l





klick

nun is zappenduster


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moiiiiin #h aufstehn...heute ist Sonntag |supergri
@ Roland: Na noch was dazugekommen gestern? Oder war´s nur einer? Übrigens Deine Signatur finde ich toll.....ich nehme die Menschen wie sie sind ,es gibt ja keine anderen Der Spruch stammt ja vom alten Konni |supergri|supergri Ich schick Dir gern ein Aufnahmeformular :m
Piet


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Mahlzeit zusammen .... 
@Roland: Nun erzähl mal von deinem Fang


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Wo fang ich an zunächst mal es wurden nur 2 Gräten allerdings mit ordendlich Fisch dran#6und den laß ich mir in Form eines Auflaufs mit Blattspinat in ca.5 Min munden  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Mahlzeit


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Na, also immerhin dann etwas... Ist schonmal nen Anfang


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Richtig der Anfang ist gemacht nu seid ihr dran wenn ihr mal mit den Insektenschleudern fertig seid .|rolleyes


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Insektenweitwurftraining büdde der Herr Samstag wirds versucht, wenn das Wetter mitspielt


----------



## gallus

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Wo denn Marco?


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Joar...mal schauen.. Hast nen Vorschlag???


----------



## gallus

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Noch keinen Plan,
bin doch dann beim Tag der Mefo unterwegs,
bei der Wetterlage halt ich es für Sinnvoll mein BB zu nutzen und im tieferen Wasser
mein Glück zu versuchen..


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Aso, ich dacht nun kommt der Vorschlag der Vorschläge   Vielleicht gehts nach Dahme... ich dacht du zeigst mir "deine Ecke"


----------



## gallus

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Würd ich ja gern machen,
aber nicht dieses We..#h


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Dann musst du mal Laut geben... sonst wird das ja niiiieeee was


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Zm werfen geht mal lieber in die Turnhalle besser ist das #d Das Wochenendwetter #q Gruß der Mitschnacker


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Zm werfen geht mal lieber in die Turnhalle besser ist das #d Das Wochenendwetter #q Gruß der Mitschnacker



Da bin ich sowieso schon... Bälle werfen


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

die fliegen auch besser als Fliegen


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Stimmt, man muss mit weniger Gefühl werfen


----------



## gallus

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Und krachen tut´s auch häufiger als midde Fliesch!


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

;+ Dass ja mal wieder anglerisch oberstes Regal hier mit Euch |rolleyes 
Piet


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ach Piet... Das wird hier die AB*BB* Ballmannschaft


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Aber allererste Kajüte:vik:


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Du meinst also so eine Art geriatrische Strechingselbstfindungsgruppe ? ;+
Piet


----------



## archi69

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



> Das wird hier die AB*BB* Ballmannschaft


 
Du meintest:  Das wird hier die AB*BB* Ballermannmannschaft...immer schön ausschreiben.....


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Darf man hier auch bilder seiner neuen Geschütze reinstelllen?#c|kopfkrat


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Klar kannst du das machen.. warum denn nicht????


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

weiss nicht 
weil noch keine bilder drinne waren =)
Jedenfalls war ich eben in Malente bei Oh-Nemo und hab was Abgeholt:
Jetzt fühl ich mich sicher auf dem Wasser!


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Wann ist die Premiere??? Dann mal glückwunsch


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Morgensen @ all Gestern sagte mein Meister ich soll mal ein bisschen kürzer arbeiten und Montag wohl auch und das bei dem Wetter ,der meint es gut mit mir . Was mach ich bloß mit so einen laaaangen Wochennde#c Ach übrigens was ist eigentlich mit Fische fangen gehen ;+An alle die nicht so kurzarbeiten ,heute ist Freitag ihr habt es bald geschafft:vik:


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

@ bb cruiser:
Na dann mal viel Spaß beim Frischluft-Schnappen =)
Wenn der ein oder andere Fisch auchnoch dazu kommt, ist`s ja perfekt!
 @ macmarco:
ich hoffe mal am Sonntag =)
Aber noch ist viel zu machen!
-Rutenhalter Bauen/Kaufen
-Echolot befestigen
-halt viele Details =)
-Wenn dann das Wetter noch mitspielt =)
Ich mags mir garnicht ausmahlen!

Achja, Ankerband brauch ich auchnoch#q!


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

was für ein Wetter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wer hat denn da seinen Teller wieder nicht leer gegessen ?


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Also ich war schön artig 
Also mein BB ist soweit fertig!
Aber bei WS 5-6 Hab ich die erste Tour lieber gelassen:vik:
Achja, wer sich mal die Rutenhater und Echolotgeberstange angucken möchte:
Einfach auf BellyBoot und Zubehör!#6


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*






 für die nächste Vatertagstour


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

hehe, wo ist da der dosenhalter? oder das fass einfach ins fahrwasser zum kühlen. |kopfkrat


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

|kopfkrat Und wo ist der passende Anhänger dazu..????|supergri


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Schlimm Schlimm die "Jugend" von Heute!|supergri#g


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Jaja.... erstmal an die eigene Nase fassen der Herr


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Meinst du mich?
Ich hab soviel mit Alkohol zu tun, wie eine Colaflasche und Zuckerarm (Stand gerade neben mir)#6
Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden!#c|rolleyes

Nu sacht mal jemand Petrus, es soll aufhören zu winden!
Mein BB braucht Wasser unterm Kiel!


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Klar meine ich dich  

Ich glaube da musst du noch bis zum We warten... Ich leider auch 
Aber dann gehts rund


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Dieses We ist eig schon verplant 
Samstag Treffen mit Leuten wegen Schulprojekt und danach ab in die Brandung
Sonntag eig Tunierwerfen, was aber eig fürs BB fahren ausfallen könnte!:vik:
Naja man wird sehen!
Dir dann mal viel Petri!#6


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

An den eig stark angetrunkenen Teen .Schulprojekt früher hieß das Klassenfete und wie um alles in der Welt wirft man Tuniere  sind die nicht irre schwer?|uhoh:


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Also nein, wir müssen es ordentlich machen!
Kann dich kurz aufklären!
Ich geh aufs Gym und wir müssen ein großes Projekt machen,was für 2 Fächer gewertet wird...weil man jetzt als Gymnasiast einen Realschulabschluss machen muss-.-:v!!!

Zum Tunierwerfen:
Wo zum Teufel soll das Schwer sein,
naja ich schein ein bissel "begarbt zu sein" letztes Jahr 1tes Mal mitgemacht und gleich Kreismeister der Jugendlichen!

Ist halt:
-Zielwurf mit der Spinnrute
-Zielwurf mit einer Rute und 80gr Wg auf 80m Entfernung
-Weitwurf Spinnrute
-Weitwurf Brandungsrute

Des wars...mit nem bissel Glück bin ich bei den deutschen Meisterschaften!
Und das Beste: Es gibt schöne Sachpreise!:l(die nicht gleich in der Mülltonne landen müssen)


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

na dann viel Erfolg #h


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ich wünsche allen die hier mitlesen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und  natürlich viel Fisch|wavey:wenn geangelt wird .


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

#6 Von mir auch ..pfroe Ostan...#c
oder so.
@ Roland..demnächst mal in einem Deiner HH-Hausgewässer? Opa? kannst ja mal guiden 
Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

moin zusammen....#d   keiner hier? na prima
denn eben nicht#h
Piet


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> moin zusammen....#d keiner hier? na prima
> denn eben nicht#h
> Piet


 Moin Pietenmann !!! 
Bin ich keiner ??? 
Nagut um 6.51 Uhr war ich beim Heringsangeln.:k


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Moin Pietenmann !!!
> Bin ich keiner ???
> Nagut um 6.51 Uhr war ich beim Heringsangeln.:k



Und...????
Massenfänge zu vermelden ? oder released? :q:q
Piet


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Morgen zusammen....

Will auch wissen


----------



## baydossi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin miteinander

Me 2 Wissen will von wegen heringe|bigeyes

FL Förde fangmeldungen eher dürftig bis ganz mies:r

MfG

Dossi:vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> oder released? :q:q
> Piet


 Nur released..#6... 
Ich kann doch kein Blut sehn |kopfkrat |supergri|supergri


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



baydossi schrieb:


> Moin miteinander
> 
> Me 2 Wissen will von wegen heringe|bigeyes
> 
> FL Förde fangmeldungen eher dürftig bis ganz mies:r
> 
> MfG
> 
> Dossi:vik:


Mönsch kunnst mi mal dat boot weddergeben?
|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
Piet


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

kieler förde ist auch sehr dürftig mit heringen...jedenfalls im hafen-.-

achja, so nebenbei!

Ich bin 1 Platz an den deutschen Meisterschaften in Casting vorbei!
Mitleid bitte 
Naja, nächstes Jahr =)


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> kieler förde ist auch sehr dürftig mit heringen...jedenfalls im hafen-.-
> 
> achja, so nebenbei!
> 
> Ich bin 1 Platz an den deutschen Meisterschaften in Casting vorbei!
> Mitleid bitte
> Naja, nächstes Jahr =)



:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c
Trotzdem wird´s morgen wieder hell |supergri|supergri
Piet


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Stimmt hattest Recht!
Heute morgen wurde es wirklich wieder hell....wasn wunder =)

Sonst Noch wer da?


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Joar,jetzt bin ich hier aber kein anderer mehr


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



macmarco schrieb:


> Joar,jetzt bin ich hier aber kein anderer mehr



Doooch ich auuuch


----------



## baydossi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Mönsch kunnst mi mal dat boot weddergeben?
> |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
> Piet


kun ick schon, blod dat gefallt mie so gaut, das ich dat nich mehr so richtig hergeven mach:vik:#h:q

SFBG:q

dossi


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Doooch ich auuuch



Bissl spät, wa???? |supergri|supergri


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ihm schoss wohl gerade eine Idee in den Kopf, die er in die Realität umgesetzt hat, um sein SOT zu optimieren !#c


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Bei Piet?? Da ist schon so viel Getüddel dran, da passt nichts mehr 

Ich glaub, ich muss mein Jak am We mal wieder wässern....hmmm...


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Sacht mal, habt ihr nichts mehr zum schnacken????


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Oh doch 
Das Wochenende kommt und was ist da?
1ter Mai ( hechtschonzeit zu ende)
Jungens bin ich heiß 

Und wenn alles gut läuft, gehts am 3.Mai auf die Ostsee um mitm BB die Hornies zu ärgern #6

Was liegt bei euch so an?


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Hmmm... Bei mir Fischtechnisch leider net so viel.... Bin in Kassel von Mi bis So 

Aber im Moment überlege ich, ob ich nicht doch schon am Samstag wieder komme und Sonntag auf Hornies fahre


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

da überlegst du noch?
die fiecher sind sowas von da =)
ich kanns garnicht mehr abwarten am 3.Mai loszufahren...
Nur iwie schnüffel ich, dass es an der Fahrgelegenheit scheitert...=(


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

na das hört sich doch prima an. vielleicht klappt es diesmal beim spanferkeln mit den schnabelfischen. und wenn das wetter mitspielt ist alles wunderbar.#6


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Tach, dann mach ich mal den Miesepeter ,ich So. in Bliesdorf 6 Std . mit dem Gummikorken die Wellen abgeritten ,jeder Wurf Glibberkraut reingeholt und ansonsten nüscht .Wenn ich jetzt noch sagen würde das es trozdem ein schöner Tag war würde ich lügen :r ich wäre für einen Nichtfängertrööt der wäre im nu voll .Aber ansonsten ..... ach ich laß es lieber .Gott sei es gedankt es gibt ja noch Formfisch Grüß @ all


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

ein bericht der mir doch glatt ein schmunzeln entlockt.#6

aber was ist denn glibberkraut?


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Liebe Loki das ist ein Fachbegriff aus dem Bereich schleimige hinterhältige Algen die einen am angeln hindern  .Schönen Gruß auch an Helmut |supergri


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Liebe Loki das ist ein Fachbegriff aus dem Bereich schleimige hinterhältige Algen die einen am angeln hindern  .Schönen Gruß auch an Helmut |supergri



Das. Interesse von Loki ist zu verstehn.. vielleicht kann man das Zeug ja auch rauchen..:m
Piet


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

naja rauchersatz nun nicht gerade, aber wenn die so schön schleimig sind kann ich die mir unters belly als gleitalge schmieren.

so ein kleiner geschwindigkeitsschub ist manchmal nicht schlecht.


ich war heut mal wieder das rt im sonnenschein baden, aber es ist nur ein hechtschniepel von ca 45 cm bei rum gekommen. dafür hab ich noch eine schöne gesunde rote gesichtsfarbe  dabei bekommen.

@piet

alles gute für deinen laden, das es so gut läuft wie du paddelst. ( schleim )


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Gott sei Dank gibt es für die RT ´s keine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung auf der Ostsee#6ach ja was macht eigentlich Helmut , loki ?


----------



## baydossi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

@all, die mich kennen oder auch nicht:g, 

Kleiner Lagebericht aus der Geltinger Bucht

Mefo`s vorhanden, hab heute meine erste mit Fliegenrute gelandet (sfbg) 62er, bereits zerwirkt |wavey:
Desweiteren Hornis on Mass in Schwärmen|supergri, auch 2 von gelandet mit Garnellenfliege|rolleyes

Alles in Allem; Ein erfolgreicher aber nasser Angeltag


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Freitag oder samstag geh ich Platten verhauen mit Würmers und ihr man nicht


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Bist du dir da ganz sicher???  Denke daran, dass wir beim BB-Treffen sind 
Da fangen wir dann halt unsere eigenen Platten ....


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

moinsen BB-cruiser

wer oder was ist ein helmut? #c|kopfkrat.

wehe wenn du nischt nach haus zu frauchen bringst, dann kriegst du ein paar backenplatten. :q


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



macmarco schrieb:


> Bist du dir da ganz sicher???  Denke daran, dass wir beim BB-Treffen sind
> Da fangen wir dann halt unsere eigenen Platten ....



Da gehst Du hin?????
dachte Du hast Rattokalypse an dem Tag  :q

Piet


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Da gehst Du hin?????
> dachte Du hast Rattokalypse an dem Tag  :q
> 
> Piet




Aber er tut gerne so als würd er Angeln......:q:q:q

duck und wech


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Aber er tut gerne so als würd er Angeln......:q:q:q
> 
> duck und wech


|krach:|krach:|krach: Komm du mir mal da an den Strand:q

Ich werde spaäter dort aufschlagen und hoffe ich kann noch so nen paar Minütchen fischen #h


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



loki73 schrieb:


> moinsen BB-cruiser
> 
> wer oder was ist ein helmut? #c|kopfkrat.
> 
> wehe wenn du nischt nach haus zu frauchen bringst, dann kriegst du ein paar backenplatten. :q


Also ein helmut ist einer der mit loki rummacht wedenfalls früher ich glaube heute rauchen die nur noch .Und gefangen hab ich schon so oft garnix ,das mir die Backplatten piep egal sind .


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

ach jetzt hat  er es kappiert und es fällt ihm wie asche von den augen :vik:.

dann streng dich an und die beweise kannst du an den strand, wo auch immer wir dann sind, vorlegen. #6


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

OK ,geit Chlor so mog wi dat |wavey:


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> OK ,geit Chlor so mog wi dat |wavey:



 na dann schaun wa mal, achja ich würd es nicht im chlor probieren, da brennen immer die augen so dolle.

ich freu mich auf jedenfall mal wieder im " hohen norden " zu sein.


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Na ich werde mal den Wasserstand genau im Auge behalten:k ,denn wenn die Spanferkelangler wieder so zahlreich das Wasser stürmen kann es sein das ein Zunami unsere Strände zerstört|rolleyes:m Viel Spaß und rottet ruhig eine ganze Genaration Algen aus ,und laß die Fische für mich ,denn mein Eisfach gähnt vor leere Gruß an Alle|wavey:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



loki73 schrieb:


> ich freu mich auf jedenfall mal wieder im " hohen norden " zu sein.


Hab ich doch schooon maaal gesagt, komm doch öfters lang :q:q:q


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

@macmarco

grrrr, pähhh (zunge raussteckt), :c:c:c:c


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



loki73 schrieb:


> @macmarco
> 
> grrrr, pähhh (zunge raussteckt), :c:c:c:c


Oooch...möchte da nun einer auf´n Arm???|uhoh::m


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

genau marco, nachher kannst mich ja trösten. 

licht an.

wenn ich aufstehen muss, brauch auch kein anderer mehr schlafen.
also raus aus den federn und anne frische luft den mond bestaunen.:vik:


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin loki  ist Heek nicht da wo es auch Tagsüber nicht hell wird #c Wenn ja drück ich Deinen Vfl heute mal die Daumen #6 Gruß Roland


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

jaja, wir sind hier alle ökos und brauchen dafür kein strom. mit dem atomlager haben wir grünes licht genug.|kopfkrat

und mit fussball kannste mich ja bis nach...... nee wa !?!


wo warst du am samstag? wolltest du nicht die megaplatten abliefern? tztztz


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Die Platten hab ich mir aufn Radar angeguckt , waren alle zu klein ,die müssen noch 1-2 Wochen abwachsen und ersten kommt es anders als zeitens als man Zeit hat #q#h


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

#h@roland: Na Pott gekauft, Spaß gehabt? (Insider)
Piet


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Na Logen ,war ein echter Brüller Tochter und Schwiegersohn wären fast ertrunken und das mit den Senf hab ich den beiden auch erspart:v ich wollte den Lütten nicht zum Vollwaisen machen  .Gruß Roland #6


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin @ all seid ihr vielleicht alle ins Sommerloch gefallen?Oder ist diese variante angesagt?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



?


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Moin @ all seid ihr vielleicht alle ins Sommerloch gefallen?Oder ist diese variante angesagt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?



Moin.. Rolli Du altes Haus.. Hatte schon bei "bitte melde Dich" angerufen 
Ist nun mal Sommer.Da sind alle im, auf oder am Wasser. Ich heute nachmittag auf der Wakenitz, wenn das Wetter nicht so wird, wie's jetzt aussieht.
Piet


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

achso, und ich dachte alle hätten mit dem Angeln aufgehört weil es keine massigen Gräten mehr gibt .Aber wenn dem nicht so ist bin ich jetzt erst einmal erleichtert . Na dann werde ich den hoffentlich geilen Sommer mal abwarten und geniessen, mit Fischstäbchen auf dem Grill und lekker Hopfenkaltschale in diesen Sinne Prost bis Herbst|wavey: P.s. Piet, er wird sich melden der alte Cruiser|rolleyes


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

:z  Moiiin ...keiner da?  Cruiser Du alte Rinde aufstehen..Du verpennst den Sommer :q
Boah was für´n Akt den Trööt hier hoch zu schleppen
Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

#hHaaalooo Woydi, wenn Du das hier liest, dann AAAlles Gute und Besserung auch noch. Werde mich bald mal wieder melden
Piet


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin Moin ,


Schutenpiet schrieb:


> #hHaaalooo Woydi, wenn Du das hier liest, dann AAAlles Gute und Besserung auch noch. Werde mich bald mal wieder melden
> Piet



danke söööööön und mach das |supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

|wavey: Huhuuu seid Ihr alle angeln, oder pennt ihr?
Roland Dein Trööt verödet...sag doch mal was :q:q
Ich fang mal an: Na ..wie geht´s denn soo 
Piet


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Ich fang mal an: Na ..wie geht´s denn soo
> Piet


 Jo danke der Nachfrage...."" GUT.""...:q
Und sülben ???


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Jo danke der Nachfrage...."" GUT.""...:q
> Und sülben ???



Na ...geht so ..hätte gern mehr Zeit, geht aber erst mal nicht..aber zum Spätherbst wird´s dann schon werden |supergri
Dann haun wir wieder die Dickköppe raus..beim Speeddriften #h
Piet


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Dann haun wir wieder die Dickköppe raus..beim Speeddriften #h
> Piet


Da mach ich doch gern mit nur ohne dem "Speed" |supergri|supergri|supergri
ist immer so anstrengend |uhoh:


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

tach auch, 

ich kann es auch kaum erwarten das es herbst wird. dann ist es zum ab.bb.cup nicht mehr weit und ich hoffe auch noch zeit.

in diesem sinne, und schöne grüße aus dem regenreichen münsterland


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



loki73 schrieb:


> tach auch,
> 
> ich kann es auch kaum erwarten das es herbst wird. dann ist es zum ab.bb.cup nicht mehr weit und ich hoffe auch noch zeit.
> 
> in diesem sinne, und schöne grüße aus dem regenreichen münsterland


Na Schieter... Warum denn sooooo lange warten??? Kannst doch schon früher langschauen...:m


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

schon klar#h, was meins du was ich hier manchmal 

laaaaaaannnnngschauuuuuu, da mach ich auch noch nen langes gesicht :c


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Och heitideiti wil Loki Armi ?:c
:q:q
Piet


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



loki73 schrieb:


> schon klar#h, was meins du was ich hier manchmal
> 
> laaaaaaannnnngschauuuuuu, da mach ich auch noch nen langes gesicht :c


|pftroest:|pftroest: Och möööönsch...|supergri


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

jau so geht der tag gut los, erst knuddeln mit piet und am nachmittag kuscheln mit dir. |rolleyes

jetzt ist mir wieder gut :vik:.


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin Moin ,
@loki
keine Angst , bin schon am planen für das Spanferkel BB Event 2010 |supergri|supergri|supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

find ich super, und den april/mai halt ich mir dafür auch frei.

ich werde es morgen mal bei mir am baggermeer auf hecht und barsch vom belly probieren, irgendwann muss sich doch mal ein großer blicken lassen.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



loki73 schrieb:


> find ich super, und den april/mai halt ich mir dafür auch frei.
> 
> ich werde es morgen mal bei mir am baggermeer auf hecht und barsch vom belly probieren, irgendwann muss sich doch mal ein großer blicken lassen.



Fahr nicht so weit raus ! :q:q
Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Mooooiiiiin ...legger Kaff auf´m Tisch Fenster auf Zeitung lesen und der Start in´s WE kann losgehen |supergri|supergri
Will Sonntag mal sehen, ob die Schnappfische in der Wakenitz mit mir spielen . So Viecher wie Hecht und Wels...oder so. will einer mitpaddeln? :m
Piet


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ich würde ja mal gern...abaaaaaaaaaaaa hab was besseres vor


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

mahlzeit

gestern bin ich mal losgepaddelt bei uns uffs baggermeer, 

und muss sagen das paddeln war anstrengend sehr.

naja, also bis nach dänemark hatts nicht gereicht. es waren super stunden, mal wieder ausspannen und mal wieder nichts gefangen.


das heißt doch was gefangen, ein paar karpfenschnüre die quer durch den see gelegt wurden #q. hmm, und ich bin extra 150m vom ufer wech gewesen.#d

heute gehts erstmal aufs kinderschützenfest, die kurzen können sich da austoben und ich werd aufpassen das der bierwagen nicht umkippt |supergri.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

und muss sagen das paddeln war anstrengend sehr.

#c war da nicht was? gab´s da nicht Abhilfe?.....muss dieser arme Angler sich soooo quälen?  |kopfkrat
Wir wissen nicht, was der junge Apotheker empfiehlt......wir empfehlen : anderes Wasserfahrzeug:q:q:q:q
Piet


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Na moinsen Schutenmissionar wieder fleißig beim bekehren ? #h


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

:g so moiiin Fenster auf, Lüftung an, Mörtelbütt mit Wasser unter´n Tisch und Füße rein !|rolleyes  Viel trinken und denn nach Hause und da unterm Apfelbaum das selbe Spiel |bigeyes Alter Falter über 33° das kann ja was werden. Kann mal einer Knobi und Liebstöckel, Zwiebeln und.... in die Ostsee werfen.. dann können wir heute abend eine gigantische soupe surprise de mère geniessen...:m
Piet
PS ( immer schön weiterwedeln)


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

ich weiß garnicht was Du hast, vieleicht ist die Bütt to lütt im Naturbad war alles gut und wenn nur der Kopf aus dem Wasser lugt
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 bis dennne|wavey:


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Mööönsch Roland du alte Kelle... Du im Naturbad? ( In Hamburg gleichbedeutend mit Flamingobecken bei Hagenbeck) Und haste was von den Brötchen abgekriegt?
|uhoh: Mann .. ich leide, und Du treibst Dich im Planschbecken rum..Wennste zuviel Zeit hast..meine Adresse hast Du, und welches Eis..ist egal 
Piet


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> |uhoh: Mann .. ich leide, und Du treibst Dich im Planschbecken rum..Wennste zuviel Zeit hast..meine Adresse hast Du, und welches Eis..ist egal
> Piet


Sach mal, war da nicht nen EIsladen 200m von dir entfernt???:m Fauler Hund du


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



macmarco schrieb:


> Sach mal, war da nicht nen EIsladen 200m von dir entfernt???:m Fauler Hund du



Hääää? Wieso,? Ich???


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Jetzt macht er noch einen auf unschuldig... tz tz tz...  Dat sind mir die liebsten... aber kannst mich ruhig mal einladen auf nen Eis


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



macmarco schrieb:


> Jetzt macht er noch einen auf unschuldig... tz tz tz...  Dat sind mir die liebsten... aber kannst mich ruhig mal einladen auf nen Eis


 

Bescheid   jeeeeetzt!!!!!!|supergri


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moinsen @ all, was für ein Supergauwochenende Regen zu kleine Fische in der ostsee, Regen und zuviel Wind , 

Regen und immer noch kein Kajak unter dem Anus ,Regen und die Bootsmesse ist auch erst am 24.10 .09. Regen nichts als Regen ,was mach ich nur;+


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Es ist einfach zum heulen...mit dem Wetter... das mit der altersgerechten Sitzgelegenheit findet sich bestimmt noch, wenn Du mal ein bisschen überlegst, und noch´n bischen Platz in der Garage hast. Mein Mitleid hast Du jedenfalls |pftroest:
Piet


BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Moinsen @ all, was für ein Supergauwochenende Regen zu kleine Fische in der ostsee, Regen und zuviel Wind ,
> 
> Regen und immer noch kein Kajak unter dem Anus ,Regen und die Bootsmesse ist auch erst am 24.10 .09. Regen nichts als Regen ,was mach ich nur;+


----------



## Squirrelina

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

hallo wollte mal in eure gemeinde so in die runde fragen wie es aussieht ob jemand ein belly abzugeben hat!!!!

ich dachte so an ein belly mit vielleicht einem rutenhalter und flossen dazu die man über die watstiefel der hose ziehen kann....

würde so round about 200euro ausgeben!!!

hat jemand eins über...????will das auch mal probieren!!|wavey:


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

moinsen,

für 200€ bekommst du doch schon ein neues BB mit Rutenhalter.
Passende Flossen (Taucherladen) hab ich noch im Keller aus meinen Bellyzeiten liegen. Schick mir deine Adresse per PN und ich bring die auf den Weg #h


----------



## Squirrelina

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> moinsen,
> 
> für 200€ bekommst du doch schon ein neues BB mit Rutenhalter.
> Passende Flossen (Taucherladen) hab ich noch im Keller aus meinen Bellyzeiten liegen. Schick mir deine Adresse per PN und ich bring die auf den Weg #h


 
welchzes ist denn zu gebrauchen für 200euro mit flossen und rutenhalter????habe mir mal die preise angeschaut und die höherwertigen liegen ja gleich bei 250eus und höher|kopfkrat


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moinsen Squirrelina das trifft sich prima ich habe da etwas im Keller was dich interessieren  könnte ich sag mal Fishcat 4  Flossen etc.  Pn an mich und wenn wir uns einigen kannste am Wochenende Fischen nachstellen


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

nun kann ich bald über beides mitschnacken ebay sei Dank |wavey:


----------



## Angelgeiler

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin, ich hab zur Zeit .... edit by Moderator
Gruß#6


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

das gibt mecker vom Scheriff #cglaube ich#d


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Yepp! 
Stell es vernünftig unter Kleinanzeigen ein aber pushen von ebay Auktionen gibt´s im AB nicht.


----------



## Angelgeiler

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Achso, sorry das wusste ich nicht, war nicht böse gemeint, mein Fehler sorry, soll nich wieder vorkommen!#q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

So Männers, wat gibt das neues von der Front?


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moinsen macmarco erzähl mal, war nicht einer der vielen Boardys aus euren Dorf los #d sind wohl wasserscheu was? Auch nicht der zukünftige Bürgermester Schutenklaus äh Piet |uhoh: oder stellt er dem roten oder schwarzen Wild nach statt dem nassen :q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ne leider nicht... War zwar gestern in Dahme als Strandläufer, habe aber trotzdem nicht wirklich viel ausser Minis gefangen.
Piet??? Wer ist Piet????  Du, keine Ahnung, man hört immer weniger von ihm


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Mal ne Fräge was sollte man im Kajak mitführen ernstgemeint ích dachte an Licht und wie sieht es aus wenn man ankert;+


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Licht? Wofür bzw. in wie fern?

Entweder besorgst du dir eine Ankeranlage oder du tüddelst es so am Yak fest, so dass dein Ankler nach hinten schaut


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



macmarco schrieb:


> Licht? Wofür bzw. in wie fern?
> 
> Entweder besorgst du dir eine Ankeranlage oder du tüddelst es so am Yak fest, so dass dein Ankler nach hinten schaut




Dat mittn Licht is janz eenfach.... weils Pflicht ist.

Du mußt ein jederzeit einsatzbereites weißes Licht mitführen um dich bei verschlechterten Sichtverhältnissen bemerkbar machen zu können.( Das gilt sogar fürs Belly)
Soweit ich weiß, reicht der Wapo dazu ne funktionsfähige Taschenlampe (natürlich mit vollen Batterien) aber sie muß griffbereit sein, also nicht in der wasserdichten Tasche in der Frontluke ganz unten.
Perfekt ist natürlich eine kleine Rundumleuchte am Mast, würd ich aber nur machen, wenn man gezielt Nachts fischen will.

Was sonst noch:
Schwimmweste(am Besten eine Feststoffweste)
Paddelsicherung !!!
Wasserdicht verpacktes Handy mit Seenotnummer
im Idealfall Seenotsignalmittel und  Kompaß/GPS

Handy und Seenotsignale nützen auch nur dann, wenn sie am Mann sind und nicht zusammen mit der Kiste nach dem Kentern auf dem Grund liegen...


Zum Ankern:

Den Ankertrolley benutz ich eigentlich nicht mehr, gerade das Einholen bei Wellengang quer zum Boot hat mir gar nicht behagt, dann noch einen festhängenden Anker und Du hast ne gute Chance das ganze umzuwerfen.(Zieh Forrest, zieh und dann löst er sich plötzlich...)
Ich ankere eigentlich nur noch über den Bug , da kann man dann auch gut Zug auf den Anker aufbauen ohne Risiko baden zu gehen.
Zusätzlich habe ich den Anker gegen ein Schleppblei eingetauscht, das verhakt sich am Grund nicht so leicht wie ein Anker.

Den Trolley nehm ich aber gerne für den Treibanker, das ist dann sehr komfortabel.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Dat mittn Licht is janz eenfach.... weils Pflicht ist.
> 
> Du mußt ein jederzeit einsatzbereites weißes Licht mitführen um dich bei verschlechterten Sichtverhältnissen bemerkbar machen zu können.( Das gilt sogar fürs Belly)


Aha... nur gut das ich es noch net wusste.#t Hast du etwa sowas dabei? Naja, Taschenlampe habe ich immer dabei, weils ja irgendwann mal dämmert :m Aber mehr? hmmm....


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

weil wir gerade bei der Frage richtig den Ankern am Kajak anbringen sind.
Wie macht ihr das mit dem Ankerseil am Bug.
Was für eine Führung soll da angeschraubt werden.
Und vor allem wie?


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Guten abendsen dieTaschenlampe oder auch Kopflampe ist klar Feststoffweste muß noch ,Papiere etc. wie beim BBlern ankern über Bug ist das immer gut ? Und noch eine ,die Murmmel  zum "ankern"  was muß die minesdens so ungefffär so mit sich bringen meine ich ,und ist ankern anzeige pflichtig oder eher ?????Gruß von Zuhus |wavey:


----------



## C..pHunter

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moinsen...

ich stehe momentan gerade vor der Bekleidungsfrage.....auch wenn es schon mal ein Thema war würde ich gerne noch die ein oder andere Meinung zu meinem momentanen Bauchgefühl hören/lesen 
Für die kalte Zeit würde ich mir am liebsten einen zweiteiligen Floater/Überlebensanzug kaufen. Sollte natürlich ein hochwertiger werden der auch atmungsaktiv ist. Welchen könntet Ihr mir empfehlen und wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit?
Vielen Dank

Gruß, Dennis


----------



## AndreasG

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



C..pHunter schrieb:


> Für die kalte Zeit würde ich mir am liebsten einen zweiteiligen Floater/Überlebensanzug kaufen. Sollte natürlich ein hochwertiger werden der auch atmungsaktiv ist. Welchen könntet Ihr mir empfehlen und wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit?
> Vielen Dank
> 
> Gruß, Dennis



Mal völlig offtopic, Du verwechselst wie so viele etwas.
Ein wirklicher Überlebensanzug sieht so aus, was Du meinst ist eher eine bessere Schwimmhilfe. Atmungsaktive Floater kenne ich auch nicht.
Am besten machst Du mal einen eigenen Thread zu dem Thema auf.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## C..pHunter

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin Andreas,

werde es mal mit nem eigenen Tröt versuchen 
hatte irgendwo was von nen neuen Baleno Floater aufgeschnappt, der wohl atmungsaktiv sein soll...werde mich morgen mal erkundigen....

Gruß, Dennis


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



macmarco schrieb:


> Aha... nur gut das ich es noch net wusste.#t Hast du etwa sowas dabei? Naja, Taschenlampe habe ich immer dabei, weils ja irgendwann mal dämmert :m Aber mehr? hmmm....




Auch nicht wirklich, wenn ich Tagsüber unterwegs bin hab ich meist nix dabei.
Aber bei mir reichen ja auch die Spiegelungen in der Brille:q

Gruß


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Mal völlig offtopic, Du verwechselst wie so viele etwas.
> Ein wirklicher Überlebensanzug sieht so aus, was Du meinst ist eher eine bessere Schwimmhilfe. Atmungsaktive Floater kenne ich auch nicht.
> Am besten machst Du mal einen eigenen Thread zu dem Thema auf.
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas




  :m Besonders der erste empfiehlt sich im Kajak, sehr komfortabel und schränkt die Beweglichkeit kaum ein :q:q

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## messerfisch

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

moin Jungs,

Ich bin seit kurzem auch besitzer eines BB:m
Da ich als Landratte nicht so die Ahnung habe wo ich am besten an der Ostsee ins Wasser steige wollt ich mich mal hier bei euch schlau machen.
Für mich ist alles um Rostock interessant weil nicht so weit weg von berlin!

Nehmt  ihr eig. ein Echolot mit wenn ihr mit euren BB`s ins Wasser geht?


lg Max


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Und was ist mit aaaaankernnnn?|bigeyes


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

und noch etwas ich wollte fürs kajaken eine Feststoffweste aber die haben nur 50-70 n Tragkraft ist das nicht zuwenig für 100 kg reine Muskelmasse ?:q


----------



## messerfisch

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Geht einer von euch im Raum Rostock mit BB ins Wasser?|wavey:

Lg Max


----------



## Angelgeiler

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin ich habs endlich getan und mir ein Kajak zugelegt, jetzt muss ich mir nur noch etrfahrung zulegen und das am besten mit jemandem der eins hat.
Falls jemand lust hat auf Unterricht im Praktischen Sinne der kann sich gerne bei mir melden. Am besten gleich morgen:m:q


----------



## blumovic

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Alles Heimlichtuer hier:g


----------



## messerfisch

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ja merke schon schade;+


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moinsen ihr süßen hier sind keine heimlichtuer#d  ihr seid nur falsch abgebogen  es gibt doch weiter oben einen BB Mitangel treff  in diesen Sinne :vik:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Also Rostocker Raum bin ich net unterwegs 

@Angelgeiler: Wochenende bin ich unterwegs, wenns mit dem Wind passt... Vielleicht kannst dich ja anschließen


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Angelgeiler schrieb:


> Moin ich habs endlich getan und mir ein Kajak zugelegt, jetzt muss ich mir nur noch etrfahrung zulegen und das am besten mit jemandem der eins hat.
> Falls jemand lust hat auf Unterricht im Praktischen Sinne der kann sich gerne bei mir melden. Am besten gleich morgen:m:q


 
hallo angelgeiler
ich wäre zu einer probefahrt bereit und habe auch ein angelkajak ,welches aber aus mangel an erfahrung im schuppen eingestaubt ist.ich wohne in der nähe von lütjenburg könnte aber mit meinen schiff auch in deine richtung kommen.kann ich ja fast rübergucken.

mfg aus der hohwachter bucht:vik:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Hey Nichtsnutz..

Auch von mir mal Willkommen im Board 

Auch für dich: Wenn du Samstag Zeit und Lust hast, kannst du dich uns gerne anschließen. Werde dir dann nen bissl helfen und dir über die Schulter schauen


----------



## staffag

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Wo solls denn hingehen? Wenns mit dem Wind passt könnte ich evtl. auch mal wieder lospaddeln. Bin am Wochenende in Neustadt.

Günter


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

#h Willkommen Nichtsnutz...also, wenn Du Kajak paddelst, dann hast Du den faschen Nickname 
Kajakangler sind einfach immer da, wo vorne ist 

@ Die anderen : Im Moment verbraucht mich das Ehrenamt doch ziemlich, aber wird schon noch werden und dann klink ich mich natürlich wieder ein. Wenn es noch weitere Newbees im Angelkajak gibt, dann kann ich ja mal versuchen, ein wenig zur Sicherheit beizutragen. Ich werde in der nächsten Zeit mal etwas dazu schreiben..(jetzt auch vom Kajak aus) Ich hoffe, ich vergesse nicht zu viele Einzelheiten, aber ich denke, man kann sich bei seinen ersten Gehversuchen gut dran entlanghangeln. Bisher habe ich unter den Kajakanglern erst sehr wenige getroffen, die die warmen Sommermonate auch konsequent zum Üben genutzt haben. Übung ist bei der Kajakangelei das A und O.! Vor Allem beim Wiedereinstieg aus dem Wasser ... natürlich unter realistischen Bedingungen in Angelklamotten Winterausstattung und mit Ausrüstung im Boot!

Ich hoffe, dass Ihr bis dahin trocken bleibt
Piet


----------



## rahnschote

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Werde wohl Samstag auch mal wieder nach Dahme fahren
So gegen Mittag und denn bis zur blauen stunde
Mit dem wind wird das wohl klargehen
See you there...|wavey:


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ja, Wind wird wohl 4 Bft aus Süd. 12:00 bis blaue Stunde klingt fängig, bin ich dabei!


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



rahnschote schrieb:


> Werde wohl Samstag auch mal wieder nach Dahme fahren
> So gegen Mittag und denn bis zur blauen stunde
> Mit dem wind wird das wohl klargehen
> See you there...|wavey:



Klasse #6#6#6
Das wird ja ne lustige Sache, kleines internes AB Treffen...:m


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



macmarco schrieb:


> Klasse #6#6#6
> Das wird ja ne lustige Sache, kleines internes AB Treffen...:m


 
Was heißt hier "lustige" Sache. Du solltest das hier schon ernst nehmen |rolleyes. Das wird ne harte Trainingseinheit für den AB*BB*C. :vik:

Ich würd am liebsten jetzt schon losfahren :q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:


> Was heißt hier "lustige" Sache. Du solltest das hier schon ernst nehmen |rolleyes. Das wird ne harte Trainingseinheit für den AB*BB*C. :vik:
> 
> Ich würd am liebsten jetzt schon losfahren :q









  Training? Also ich kann das... wenn du erst noch üben musst, bitte.. ich schau zu


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

hallo an alle,habe leider noch keinen passenden anker auftreiben können.ich habe mir von meinem sohn eine hantelscheibe 2,5 kg geliehen ich hoffe das reicht für morgen.
bis morgen dann:vik:


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade noch mit Marco telefoniert, Dahme geht nicht, zu viel Wind, er erreicht euch nicht telefonisch, die Hoffnung ist, Ihr seid noch online: neuer Treffpunkt ist Weissenhaus, selbe Zeit.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

hallo an alle, wollte mich nochmal für die super trainingseinheit heute in weissenhaus bedanken.
war ja denn doch nicht so wackelig , wie ich dachte.
und das bei dem wind.

bis demnächst ,der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Das war ja wirklich schade heute, dass wir uns verpasst haben :c

Ich war schon um 10:45 in Dahme und habe sofort festgestellt, dass der Wind uns wohl einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht. 
Leider haben wir ja versäumt unser Handy-Nummern vorher auszutauschen. #q

Ich bin dann nach Dazendorf gefahren in der Hoffnung, dass Ihr die gleiche Entscheidung treffen werdet. Aber wie kommt man denn bitte auf Weissenhaus?
Dazendorf war vom Wind akzeptabel. Die Dorsche haben sich aber sehr bitten lassen, 2x Küchendorsch, 2 x Nemo.

Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet wenigstens bessere Fangergebnisse in Weissenhaus und geeignete Bedingungen für Nichtsnutz.


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

hi ,dorsch-schnappi,mit den handynummern sollte man unbedingt machen .#xich schick dir meine mal die tage.sobald ich meine arme wieder spüre.(5 stunden paddeln|scardie
in weissenhaus hatten wir zwar ordentlich wind und eine ordentliche drift,aber kaum welle.war sehr angenehm zu fahren.dorsch war auch da .so um die 10-25 drills hatten die meisten.leider viele untermaßige.
war ein super ausritt auf unseren plastikbombern.
bis demnächst

der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## staffag

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:


> Das war ja wirklich schade heute, dass wir uns verpasst haben :c
> 
> Ich war schon um 10:45 in Dahme und habe sofort festgestellt, dass der Wind uns wohl einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.
> Leider haben wir ja versäumt unser Handy-Nummern vorher auszutauschen. #q



Ich konnte ja leider nur ohne Boot, aber war so ca. 11.00h in Dahme (blauer Fiat Lieferwagen), mir entgegen kam ein Benz Kombi (HH ---) mit SOT auf dem Dach - fuhr wohl gerade weg. 
Nach dem ersten Blick aufs Wasser hab ich auch verstanden warum ...

Ich werde nächstes Wochenende ab Freitag nachmittag wieder hier in Neustadt sein. Bessere Windverhältnisse vorausgesetzt - vielleicht lässt sich ja was organisieren. Einfach PN schicken. 

Bis dann 

Günter


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin,moin...

War wirklich blöd mit dem Wind gestern... Nunja, man muss halt kurzer Hand eine Entscheidung treffen und die war halt Weissenhaus. 
Ich war aber sehr erstaunt, dass dann doch noch die meisten den Weg da hin gefunden hatten. #6

Aber absofort haben wir dann 2 weitere Kajakfahrer unter uns :q:q:q

@Nichtsnutz: erst ein Jahr nicht los wollen und dann nicht genug bekommen:m


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

@ nichtsnutz: Na das klingt doch so als ob Ihr einen schönen Tag hattet und das Kajak wohl künftig bei Dir wohl nicht mehr einstauben wird.#6

An meiner Handynummer ist nichts Geheimes. Kannst Du Dir (und natürlich auch alle anderen) ja schon mal für den 30.12. notieren: 0151/563 40 624

@staffag: Hättest ja mal Lichthupe machen können, dann wäre ich angehalten. So viele Leute mit einem SOT auf dem Dach sind ja schließlich nicht unterwegs #h

Ich habe 12 Jahre in Neustadt gewohnt und dort auch öfter geangelt. Wenn der Wind für das Kajak in Neustadt gut ist, dann ist er auch für Dahme gut (westliche Winde). Für die Jagd auf Dorsch ziehe ich ich jedoch Dahme vor. 
Hast Du Dich schon für den 30.12. angemeldet (AB*BB*C)?
Wäre doch eine gute Gelegenheit, die scheinbar immer größer werdende Kajak-Gemeinde kennenzulernen. #gund#a


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Das hört sich doch gut.
Werde euch wohl ab jetzt auch öfter begleiten können und dann hoffentlich auch annähernd die Marschgeschwindigkeit halten können.
Ich besitze jetzt ein Luftyak.
Als Einsteiger sollte der Preis auch ein Kriterium sein, da ich nicht wußte wie häufig ich in nächster Zeit damit raus komme.
Ausserdem Gewicht (13kg) und der Transport in jedem Verkehrsmittel, egal wie groß.
Selbst ins Ausland kann mich jetzt das Gute begleiten.

Andy


----------



## Udo561

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

@ Dorsch-Schnappi
Nimm deine Handy Nummer besser raus ,du kannst dich in Zukunft vor Werbeanrufen sonst nicht mehr retten , ist mehr als lässtig.
Gruß Udo


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Hey Reinhard,
schön mal wieder aus Wrist etwas nach Rosdorf zu hören.
Müssen mal gemeinsam auch im Süßwasser auf die Jagd gehen:m.
Rüste die noch fehlenden Teile beim meinem Yak nach und denke Ende der nächsten Woche komplett einsatzfähig zu sein.

Schönes Ding endlich auch fernab der Küsten immer mehr Yaks zu finden. Ich glaube Glückstadt ist ja auch schon mit an Board.
Wie wäre es denn mal mit nem großen Binnensee oder gar dem Hamburger Raum?

Greetz

Andy


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Hey Andy..

Das schaut doch super aus...  Also wenn du mal Süßwasser mit Kajak und so.. dann meld dich mal.. Komm dann gern mal mit


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Andy, Glückwunsch zum neuen Kajak! Sieht auf den Bildern nach Rensinger See aus, richtig? Dort habe ich mein Echolot im Kajak getestet (im August). Hatte wirklich klasse Schwarmanzeigen (vtml. Barsch) und darunter einige sehr gute (Hecht-)Sicheln. Gibt es eigentlich Gastkarten für diesen See und ist Bootsangeln erlaubt?

Können gerne mal eine gemeinsame Binnen-Angeltour machen. Ich fische aber auschließlich auf Raubfische und da geht ja bald schon wieder die Schonzeit los.
Für nächstes Jahr habe ich aber ganz fest den Westensee in Planung. Soll ein top Barsch- und Hechtgewässer sein. Bin aber auch für jeden Vorschlag offen. Problem ist meistens nur die Zeit.

Bin mal gespannt, auf den zukünftigen Ausbaustand Deines Kajaks. Fotos are welcome #h


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Udo561 schrieb:


> @Dorsch-Schnappi
> Nimm deine Handy Nummer besser raus ,du kannst dich in Zukunft vor Werbeanrufen sonst nicht mehr retten , ist mehr als lässtig.
> Gruß Udo


 
Ich liebe es, diese Callcenter-Tussies am Telefon "rund" zu machen, wenn Sie mir meine Zeit stehlen. Außerdem hat mein Handy auch einen bevorzugten Knopf = AUS :m 

Aber danke, für Deinen Hinweis.


----------



## Wildshark

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch gut.
> Werde euch wohl ab jetzt auch öfter begleiten können und dann hoffentlich auch annähernd die Marschgeschwindigkeit halten können.
> Ich besitze jetzt ein Luftyak.
> Als Einsteiger sollte der Preis auch ein Kriterium sein, da ich nicht wußte wie häufig ich in nächster Zeit damit raus komme.
> Ausserdem Gewicht (13kg) und der Transport in jedem Verkehrsmittel, egal wie groß.
> Selbst ins Ausland kann mich jetzt das Gute begleiten.
> 
> Andy


Moin
Noch ein Luft Sit on Top!!!
Sag ich doch, die sind spitze!:vik:


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



macmarco schrieb:


> Hey Andy..
> 
> Das schaut doch super aus...  Also wenn du mal Süßwasser mit Kajak und so.. dann meld dich mal.. Komm dann gern mal mit



Werd euch erst einmal im Salzwasser begleiten.:k
War gerade auf der Stör und habe einen Test in Bezug auf Paddeln gegen die Strömung etc. gemacht.

Lief gut erfordert nun den weiteren Test im Salzwasser.:q

Die Aussenmontage am Twingo war auch kein Problem.

Andreas


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

hallo an alle,
@macmarco von so einer super angeltour kann man wirklich nicht genug bekommen.schade das es naturgemäß irgendwann dunkel wird.
hatte angst das die stenaline mich übersieht.
@dorschschnappi: nummer habe ich notiert ,damit das nächste mal alle an den ausweichplatz finden.
bis bald:vik:


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

AHA
Kein Licht und Radarreflektor an Board?:q

Na dann mal schnell die Nachtausrüstung nachrüsten.

Schönes Ding hattet ihr da und hoffentlich das nächste Mal vor Dahme.#6

Das mit den Armen kenne ich, die Hände nicht vergessen.


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

wie kam den der komische smilie in meinen beitrag ,bin wahrscheinlich auf die falsche taste gekommen.
hatte nur eine kopflampe,bin aber auf der suche nach einem rundumlicht welches in meine vorrichtung für den wimpel passt.ich weiss nicht ob die von scotty da reinzuschrauben geht.hab gestern von dirk einen katalog bekommen #6.da kann man ja noch jede menge ans yak schrauben.

bis bald ,
der nichtsnutz


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Das hier wäre sogar als Komplettteil noch erschwinglich für 44,-€.

http://www.wassersport-profi.de/product_info.php/products_id/5875


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

hallo dat geit,danke für den tip.#6
sieht ja schon mal gut aus.das werde ich mir mal genauer betrachten .das problem ist das ich es irgendwie in meine schraubvorrichtung bekommen muss.habe nähmlich was das löcher am boot bohren angeht immer leichte bedenken.

bis dahin:vik:


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Du könntest ja etwas kleben.
2K Kleber oder Pattes Extrem Repair geht auch gut.
Damit einfach einen Sockel aus einem passenden PU kleben.

Möglich wären auch klebbare Fahnenhalter für Schlauchboote.


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Nichtsnutz, ich habe so ein ähnliches Teil, weißes Rundumlicht mit 1 m langem Mast. Der ist allerdings nicht abknickbar. Dafür hat meiner einen Steckmast, der in eine zum Lieferumfang gehörende Halterung gesteckt wird und sich dann selbst kontaktiert. Die Halterung ist so eine Art Flushmount, wie man Sie auch von einigen Rutenhaltern kennt. Diese wird in das Deck eingelassen und passt z.B. bei Deinem Ocean Trident Prowler perfekt mittig hinter dem Sitz. So blendet Dich das Licht auch nicht und ist von allen Seiten zu sehen, wie sich das für ein Rundumlicht gehört. Zum Lieferumfang gehört auch eine Verschlusskappe, wenn man den Mast nicht benutzt. Die Kabel-Zuleitung verläuft im inneren des Bootes. In die Leitung kann man auch noch einen Schalter setzen. 
Preis = circa 50,- €-

Zum Frühjahr zum Heringsangeln in der Schlei will ich mir noch eine Halterung basteln, damit man einen *Ankerball* oben am Mast befestigen kann. Sonst gibt es da wohl Mecker von der WaschPo. |krach:


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

@Dorsch-Schnappi

Hört sich gut an. Gib es dazu ein Link???


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Einen Link habe ich leider nicht, da ich das Teil nicht online, sondern bei Niemeyer in Hamburg gekauft habe.

Einfach mal googlen oder 123 nach "Lichtmast abnehmbar" oder "Topplicht abnehmbar" suchen. Dann findet man Angebote von Bootskiste, Segelladen etc. Sind wohl aber zumeist Edelstahlteile. So eines hatte ich auch an meinem Motorboot.

Mein jetziger Mast für das Kayak ist komplett aus Kunststoff, auch die Halterung und in der Farbe schwarz. Passte bei meinem gelben Boot einfach optisch besser, da auch alle Beschläge und die Rutenhalter schwarz sind.


----------



## staffag

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



dat_geit schrieb:


> @Dorsch-Schnappi
> 
> Hört sich gut an. Gib es dazu ein Link???



Such mal nach dieser Artikel Nr.300367098933  in e..ay. Der Verkäufer liefert zuverlässig auch nach Deutschland und hat auch den passenden Lichtaufsatz. 
Alternativ gibts das auch bei Globetrotter - allerdings ist der Preis kaum eine Alternative.

Gruss

G


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

hallo an alle, klasse tips,ich werde mich bis zum nächsten ausflug mal auf die suche nach einen lichtmast begeben .licht ist ,denk ich mal,ziemlich wichtig.es reicht ja schon wenn dich ein schleppendes schlauchboot übersieht.dann wird es ziemlich nass und kalt.
habe mein yak gleich auf`m anhänger gelassen um bei der nächst besten gelegenheit wieder aufs wasser zu kommen.

man sieht sich auf der ostsee:vik:


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

ach ja ,hinter meinem sitz ist schon eine schraubvorrichtung ,wo ein mit gelieferter wimpel eingeschraubt werden kann.die teile werden wahrscheinlich genormt sein.

:vik:


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Wie jetzt, was für eine Schraubvorrichtung für einen Wimpel? Das ist doch nicht Serie, oder? Auf jeden Fall kannst Du da nicht den Lampenmast reinstecken, von dem ich spreche. Dir fehlen darin schließlich die Stromkontakte.

Also entweder selber basteln, oder den Steckfuss austauschen, wenn das von der Größe her passt.


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



staffag schrieb:


> Such mal nach dieser Artikel Nr.300367098933 in e..ay. Der Verkäufer liefert zuverlässig auch nach Deutschland und hat auch den passenden Lichtaufsatz.
> Alternativ gibts das auch bei Globetrotter - allerdings ist der Preis kaum eine Alternative.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> G


 
Ist preislich auf jeden Fall attraktiv. Der Mast ist allerdings nur 21 Zoll = 54 cm hoch. Das wäre mir persönlich zu niedrig, da man aufrecht sitzend den Mast verdeckt und damit keine 360° Abdeckung hat.  Ich würde daher immer einen 100cm Mast wählen.


----------



## staffag

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Na ja, das ist für "richtige" Kajaks gedacht, da sitzt man tiefer. Aber ich würde mal bei den amerikanischen Ausrüstern suchen, dort ist SOT Angeln ja mehr verbreitet und es gibt ein umfangreicheres Zubehörangebot. 

Kannst ja mal hier gucken, was die (angeblich) alles fangen:

http://www.oceankayak.com/fishing/fish_stories.html

Interessant, dass da doch viele ohne Schwimmweste angeln, aber wahrscheinlich ist immer ein freundlicher Hai in der Nähe, der für die nötige Geschwindigkeit beim Wiedereinstieg sorgt.


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



staffag schrieb:


> Interessant, dass da doch viele ohne Schwimmweste angeln, aber wahrscheinlich ist immer ein freundlicher Hai in der Nähe, der für die nötige Geschwindigkeit beim Wiedereinstieg sorgt.



Die Jungs machen das ganz anders, da die Großfische weiter draussen sind, fahren die mit einem Begleitboot raus und steigen erst draussen aufs Kajak um, das Begleitboot ist immer in Sicht/Rufweite und kann bei Problemen zur Hilfe kommen.
Und bei den Wassertemperaturen dort unterkühlt man auch nicht so schnell, deswegen siehst Du auf den Bildern sehr oft Leute im Strandoutfit.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, was für eine Schraubvorrichtung für einen Wimpel? Das ist doch nicht Serie, oder? Auf jeden Fall kannst Du da nicht den Lampenmast reinstecken, von dem ich spreche. Dir fehlen darin schließlich die Stromkontakte.
> 
> Also entweder selber basteln, oder den Steckfuss austauschen, wenn das von der Größe her passt.


 
hallo dorsch-schnappi,
es scheint so serie zu sein stand jedenfalls so beim händler.
ich hatte auch eher an ein mast mit aa-batteriebetrieb gedacht,da ich auch kein echolot mithabe und daher keinen accu.
bei scotty scheint es sowas zu geben.muss bloss mal die beschreibung übersetzen, da alles auf englisch geschieben ist.;+ 

bis demnächst:vik:


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

komme übrigens gerade von einen ausritt mit dem yak zurück.#:
ich war in hohenfelde richtung straussenfarm.
weiter draussen nicht einen biss bekommen ,war aber auch glasklares wasser und herrlicher sonnenschein.dann bin ich richtung ufer gepaddelt und habe doch tatsächlich seit langen mal wieder eine mefo im drill.habe sie leider vergeigt.#q#q#qwar trotzdem super geil.

wollt ich nur noch mal loswerden.
:vik:


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Hoho, da hat aber ein Blut geleckt.

So etwas hört man gerne#6.

Bin leider erst ab Mittwoch wieder in der Lage am Tage auf´s Wasser zu kommen.

Schade, mit der Mefo, aber da geht noch was bei dir.:m


Andy


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

hallo andy , werde jetz wahrscheinlich öfter mal lospaddeln um die mefo`s zu erschrecken.kannst dich ja mal einklinken,
wenn mal tagesfreizeit vorhanden ist.|jump:

bis dahin :vik:


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Wird bereits konkret am Mittwoch und Donnerstag!!!!!!

Dahme rockt oder wat?:vik:


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

hi andy,

habe leider erst wieder am sonntag zeit raus zu paddeln.:cmein frauchen hat mich zum tapezieren verpflichtet.vielleicht klatsch ich die tapete ganz schnell ane wand :q:q:qund komm dann nochmal längsseits.dann muss ich aber mit reklamationen rechnen.|krach:

bis dahin erstmal:vik:


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Jupp, dann mach mal lieber erst einmal die Tapete.

Ich komme dann Sonntag an die Küste und suche morgen mal nach Big Mama im Wittensee.

Andy


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moinsen an alle Kajaken die keinen Anker mehr verwenden was benutzt ihr ? Wie schwer und woher ? Hey ich bin ja ein Dichter


----------



## staffag

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Hallo,

hab bisher keinen Anker montiert, hab mir aber so was gekauft:

*http://tinyurl.com/yg2bm4a

muss aber wohl den gleichen Beschlag wie für einen Anker montieren. Denke mir damit gibts jedenfalls keine Hänger!

In D hab ich so ein Teil aber nicht finden können. 

Günter
*


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

schau mal hier, da gibt es auch solche Treibanker.
Ich verwende auch einen normalen Anker oder einen Treibanker.


----------



## staffag

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Bischen gross für einen Kajak.  Mein Kajak ca 4 m und deutlich leichter als 2,5 t.

günter


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

war auch nur mal so ein Tipp!
Ich benutze einen mit einem Durchmesser von 50cm Klick Klack


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

schön und gut  aber wenn ich tatsächlich ankern will hau ich dann Sand in den Büddel ?#d:q


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

moin moin,keiner hier? 
ich habe bisher eine hantelscheibe mit 2,5kg als anker funktioniert sehr gut ,legt sich flach auf`m boden.die will mein sohn aber wieder haben|gr:weil er weiter trainieren muß,wegen der mädels.:lbin jetzt schon durch ganz S-H gefahren um ne trollingkugel zu kaufen.scheint nicht möglich zu sein .ausser für 39,-euronen.die spinn, die römer:q:q:q
aber ein treibanker is auch eine gute idee#6

BB-cruiser kannst ja auch wasser reinmachen:qdas is ja immer zu hand.|laola:

bis bald:vik:


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> schön und gut  aber wenn ich tatsächlich ankern will hau ich dann Sand in den Büddel ?#d:q




jup, genauso, dann kannst Du wahlweise Ankern oder treiben, brauchst nur ne kleine Akkunähmaschine um das Loch zuzunähen und fertig :q:q

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

moin dirk ,auch schon wach?|welcome:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Habt ihr ne Idee, ob man Spritzwasser der Doppelpaddel komplett vermeiden kann? Beim Aussteigen stelle ich immer wieder fest, dass der Sitz komplett nass ist. Im Herbst und Winter ist mir das ja wurscht, da ich mit der Neoprenhose fahre.
Nur im Sommer stelle ich mir das übel vor, 25 Grad und in 4mm-Neopren gezwängt? - Mir kocht schon das Wasser am Hintern, wenn ich nur daran denke.

Gibts irgendwelche Techniken, um das zu vermeiden, oder führt an einer atmungsaktiven Hose kein Weg vorbei?


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Hallo Kohlmeise,

ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du Paddel-Ringe verwendest. Diese halten schon mal einen Großteil des Wassers fern, da es es nicht am Paddel runterlaufen kann. Dennoch lässt sich auch damit nicht gänzlich vermeiden, dass Wasser ins Boot kommt (z.B. bei Seitenwind vom Paddel).

Bei 25°C im Sommer fahre ich jedoch in Badehose oder normaler kurzer Hose etc. Dann finde ich das sogar als angenehm, wenn ich mal ein wenig Spritzwasser ab bekomme. Und das trocknet im Nu wieder durch die Sonne und die Körpertemperatur.


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Hey Nichtsnutz,

ich habe auch noch keine "bezahlbare" Downrigger-Bleikugel als Anker-Ersatz gefunden. Bin selbst auf der Suche. Bis dahin nehme ich einen normalen Klappanker. Der kostet unter 10 € (3kg). Auf Sandboden funktioniert der natürlich prima. Über unreinen Grund empfiehlt es sich aber, die Flunken eingeklappt zu lassen. Dann hat man trotzdem 3kg Gewicht am Band und der Anker kann sich nicht verhaken. 

Für ein Kajak reicht dies normalerweise bei den Wetterbedingungen, bei denen wir üblicherweise ankern, aus. Hilfreich ist dann natürlich ein GPS, das anzeigt, ob die Geschwindigkeit über Grund wirklich 0.00 km bzw. kn beträgt.


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Mit dem Klappanker als Alternative mach ich genauso, aber ich sichere die Fluken mit Klebeband damit er bestimmt nicht aufgeht.
Der 2,5 kg Anker ist nur leider recht sperrig, da ist die Kugel viel handlicher.



Gruß

Dirk


----------



## archi69

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Naja, vielleicht geht ja auch soetwas:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trainings-Kugel-...ewItemQQptZLeichtathletik?hash=item5ad45fa5dc

Öse ranschweißen (lassen) und fertig.....U.U. findet sich ja auch farblich etwas passendes zum Bootchen...


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

hallöchen an alle,
war grad auf fehmarn und in heiligenhafen,nichmal dort gibs ne kugel werd mir mal versuchen eine aus alten brandungsbleien zu giessen(hoffentlich reicht eine gasbuddel um 3kg blei zu schmelzen)|kopfkrat.
mit dem klappanker wäre mir auch zu unhandlich,kenn ich vom boot her.poltert immer in der gegend rum.ne kugel kann man in nen jutebeutel tun und ist leicht rauszuholen.
alternativ is das mit dem kugelstossteil auch nicht schlecht.#6

wer von euch war eigentlich eben in dazendorf mit belly oder yak(war nicht zu erkennen)?

hochachtungsvoll der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## gallus

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Nur im Sommer stelle ich mir das übel vor, 25 Grad und in 4mm-Neopren gezwängt? - Mir kocht schon das Wasser am Hintern, wenn ich nur daran denke.
> 
> Gibts irgendwelche Techniken, um das zu vermeiden, oder führt an einer atmungsaktiven Hose kein Weg vorbei?



Ich hab mir für die wärmeren Tage nen Nassanzug aus dem Kajakbedarf geholt.
Ist ne super Sache und die Frage des "Erleichterns auf See" hat sich damit auch erledigt.


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

wie Nassanzug ? Nass pinkeln und trocken furzen  #6 oder wie ?;+;+;+


----------



## gallus

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Das geht natürlich auch!


----------



## staffag

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Habt ihr ne Idee, ob man Spritzwasser der Doppelpaddel komplett vermeiden kann? Beim Aussteigen stelle ich immer wieder fest, dass der Sitz komplett nass ist. Im Herbst und Winter ist mir das ja wurscht, da ich mit der Neoprenhose fahre.
> Nur im Sommer stelle ich mir das übel vor, 25 Grad und in 4mm-Neopren gezwängt? - Mir kocht schon das Wasser am Hintern, wenn ich nur daran denke.
> 
> Gibts irgendwelche Techniken, um das zu vermeiden, oder führt an einer atmungsaktiven Hose kein Weg vorbei?



Es gibt als Alternative auch eine kurze Hose aus Neopren, fand ich im Sommer sehr angenehm, da die Sitzfläche und der Nierenbereich trotz Nässe angenehm trocken und warm waren.


----------



## gallus

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Also das "trotz Nässe angenehm trocken"
solltest du näher erklären!|supergri


----------



## staffag

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



gallus schrieb:


> Also das "trotz Nässe angenehm trocken"
> solltest du näher erklären!|supergri



Merkwürdige Fantasie....|uhoh:


----------



## gallus

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Find die Ausdrücke nur etwas gegensätzlich,
Fantasie war da nicht im Spiel..

Im Übrigen:
Es gibt sogenannte -Wetsuits-,
das sind Anzüge die wasserdurchlässig sind.
Meiner ist von -Prijon-.


----------



## staffag

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



gallus schrieb:


> Find die Ausdrücke nur etwas gegensätzlich,
> Fantasie war da nicht im Spiel..
> 
> Im Übrigen:
> Es gibt sogenannte -Wetsuits-,
> das sind Anzüge die wasserdurchlässig sind.
> Meiner ist von -Prijon-.



Na gut, dann wars schlechte Wortwahl von mir. Also zur Erklärung - ich fahre ein sit-in (Kajak klassisch) und es lässt sich nicht vermeiden, dass beim paddeln etwas Wasser in den Innenraum gelangt, z. B. bereits beim Einsteigen wird manchmal der Sitz nass. 

Undd selbst im Sommer empfinde ich nasse Klamotten mit der Zeit als kalt. Aber durch die Neoprenhose kommt die Nässe des Sitzes nicht durch, sie ist also von innen wirklich trocken und warm  - halt angenehm. 

So, ich hoffe ich hab mich jetzt ausreichend verständlich ausgedrückt. 

Nichts für ungut!

Günter


----------



## gallus

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Jetzt hab ich´s auch verstanden,
alles ist gut.

Die Nassanzüge sind aber wirklich zu empfehlen..


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



gallus schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich´s auch verstanden,
> alles ist gut.
> 
> Die Nassanzüge sind aber wirklich zu empfehlen..




Was ist denn der Sinn eines solchen Nassanzuges?


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Nassanzüge sind an Armen/Beinen/Hals nicht Wasserdicht gestaltet, dadurch kommt Wasser rein.
Das Wasser bleibt dann (mehr oder weniger) zwischen Haut und Anzug, wird durch die Körperwärme aufgeheizt und hält dann schön warm.
Das soll wohl gerade Surfer schön warm halten beim ständigen rein/raus aus dem Wasser.

Ich trau dem Nassprinzip nicht so ganz, zumal wir ja eigentlich nicht ganz untertauchen vor dem Einsteigen ( zumindest die meisten nicht :q)

Daher trag ich lieber die Wathose und ne vernünftige Wat oder Paddeljacke, auch bei Paddlern greift man übrigends im Winter oder bei Seetouren gerne auf Trockenanzüge zurück, die sind dann komplett Wasserdicht, gibts auch mit Reißverschluß bis unten für die hier gerne diskutierten biologischen Notwendigkeiten.
(obwohl ich mit dem Kajak schnell genug am Ufer bin um mir den Stress nicht anzutun)

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moinsen Leute es gibt da noch alternativen ein mir bekanntes Auktionshaus hat nicht nur Paddeljacken sondern auch man höre und staune Paddelhosen und richtig, auch Schuhe #6 Mich würde mal intersieren was ihr davon haltet achja und wie schwer muß denn nun der Anker fürs Sot sein ? Macht mich schlau:vik:


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Moinsen Leute es gibt da noch alternativen ein mir bekanntes Auktionshaus hat nicht nur Paddeljacken sondern auch man höre und staune Paddelhosen und richtig, auch Schuhe #6 Mich würde mal intersieren was ihr davon haltet achja und wie schwer muß denn nun der Anker fürs Sot sein ? Macht mich schlau:vik:


 
Weil Du Dich so intersierst: Hose würde ich nur mit Füßlingen nehmen, Anker klappbar ca. 2,5 Kg, Ankerkugel je nach Wetter 2-5Kg. Konnte ich Dein Interse befrieigen?:q:q
Piet


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Noch lange nicht ,ich will mehr aber trozdem Danke dir Piet#h


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Nabendsen|wavey: ,Trocken Hose oder  Anzug mit Füsslingen sind bestimmt Klasse ich las allerdings in einigen Internetseiten das die Füssis nicht lange halten ,eigene Reparaturen meist nicht gelingen und eine Reparatur z.b. im Tauchladen um die 100 Socken kosten :vdas muß doch noch was anderes geben|kopfkrat.bis denne|wavey:


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Die richtigen Trockenanzüge kosten viel Geld und sind entsprechend zu pflegen.
Einfach ne Neoprenwathose mit Füsslingen, ne ausgediente die Steifel ab und Füsslinge dran, und dann noch Neoprenschuhe drüber und fertig ist die Lutzi.
Oben herum abdichten mit einem Neooberteil oder ner Watjacke und Ende im Gelände.

Ich war als Bellyfahrer schon 6 Std mit 5mm Neoprenhose im 4 Grad kalten Wasser und hatte eldiglich irgendwann das Bedürfnis mal die Gurken zu gießen. Aussentemp war Anfangs -15 Grad und später -10.

Andy


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Nabendsen|wavey: ,Trocken Hose oder Anzug mit Füsslingen sind bestimmt Klasse ich las allerdings in einigen Internetseiten das die Füssis nicht lange halten ,eigene Reparaturen meist nicht gelingen und eine Reparatur z.b. im Tauchladen um die 100 Socken kosten :vdas muß doch noch was anderes geben|kopfkrat.bis denne|wavey:


 
Moin Roland, hab eine G3 Simms mit Füßlingen dran, aber auch immer schön Neoprenschuhe drüber...und die sind jetzt 3 Jahre alt und immer noch heile. Ein Problem ist bei den atmungsaktiven eher, dass im Sitzbereich bei einigen Marken die Imprägnierung leidet.
Piet


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Guten abendsen gut zu wissen das man bei der g3 simms trockene Füsse gehält und die Füsslinge lange halten ,aber man mit der Zeit seinen Hämoriden einen guten Schluck Ostseewasser anbietet:q na gibt es nichts besseres ,muß man doch in den sauren Apfel beissen und einen Trockenanzug kaufen bei den man sich den Rücken verrenkt wenn man ihn anziehen will ? Und achja dat geit du scheinst ja wirklich ein harter Hund zu sein fürs bblern bestimmt ok da ist es ja fast unmöglich umzukippen nicht so bei einen Sot und dann hast du den Salat und fährst mit nassen Arsch nach Hause nix für ungut trozdem Danke euch beiden .Gruß der unschlüssige #h


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ich glaube nicht, dass du in meinen Sachen selbst beim Tauchen nen nassen Arsch bekommst, sonst würde ich so etwas nicht anbieten.
Wo soll denn da das Wasser rein???

Nochmals, die alte Wathose mit 4mm Neo wird unten mit Füsslingen versehen, die mit Kleber verbunden sind. Das hält besser wie manche Kajakhose oder Anzug.
Auf den Füsslingen trage ich Neoprenboots.
Oben über der Hose trage ich ein Neoprenoberteil, dass ich allerdings lediglich als Nassanzug habe.
Deshalb bildet noch ne Kajack oder Bootsjacke darüber den Nässeschutz für Regen etc.
Fällst du damit ins Wasser kann ein wenig Wasser das Oberteil erreichen. 
Aber das ist nun wirklich nicht die Welt und schon gar kein Grund aufzuhören zu fischen.
Im Gegensatz zu den atmungsaktiven Hosen brauchst du mit Neoprenkleber oder Pattex Extrem Repair lediglich die Nähte im Schritt versiegeln und deine Klamotte hält Jahre das Wasser von dir fern.
Trockenanzüge sind ganz nett, aber ich kenne die Dramen damit vom Offshoresegeln.
Allein die Manschetten immer schön zu pflegen........

So war das gemeint.
ich verwendete einfach Dinge, die bereits vorhanden waren und stehe nicht schlechter wie manch teueres Zeug, dass sich erst noch zu bewähren hätte.
Meinen ersten selbst gebastelten Anzug bin ich leider schon los, weil ich ein so gutes Herz habe.

andy


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Nicht gleich krummer Hund sagen sonst kann ich die ganze nacht nicht schlafen jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage muß ich die Stiefel meiner Hose abschneiden oder laß ich sie lieber dran #t dann bräuchte ich janich nur um ein Oberteil kümmern  oder hast du noch ein gutes Herz in Größe 54 duck und wech und Licht aus|rolleyes


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Nee, so war das auch nicht gemeint.#h

Leider ist jetzt meine letzte Behr bei mir an der Reihe.

Ich finde es läßt sich besser auf meinem Luft SOT mit Füsslingen und weichen Boots fahren.
Ausserdem waren die Gummistiefel an den Teilen einfach Schrott nach 3 Jahren. Zu viele Kilometer auf der Suche nach Fisch.:q
Im Wasser denke ich sind die Stiefel nicht unbedingt ein Nachteil.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal Ausschau nach einem Oberteil halten, denn das wird um vieles billiger.
Ich finde die Trockenanzüge nicht nur bescheiden vom Tragen her, sondern auch verdammt anfällig.

Piet hat doch auch was eigenes erfunden und das wuppt wunderbar. Der Mann kennt sich aus.


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Na Jungs, man kann das auch kompliziert machen.

Ich fahre mit Wathose ( mit Füsslingen und Watschuhen, weil ich die Gummistiefel nicht mag die da so drangeschweisst werden, die funktionieren aber genauso) und Watjacke, fertig ist der Lack.
Ob das Neopren ist oder atmungsaktiv ist völlig Wuppe, Neo ist halt n bisserl wärmer, da ich aber hoch und trocken sitze ist das ziemlich egal (Einschränkung: je nach Sitz und Bootstyp hat man manchmal den Hintern die ganze Zeit in einer Pfütze, dann gefällt mir Neo besser)


Wenn man die Wathose mit einer Paddeljacke kombiniert ist man dann perfekt ausgerüstet, obwohl das nicht zwingend notwendig ist(mich stört zum Bleistift , dass die meisten Paddeljacken Schlupfjacken sind).

Das Hauptargument gegen Watjacken ist immer die Dichtigkeit an den Manschetten, aber die meisten Angler fahren eh einen flachen Paddelstil ( es sei denn das Paddel ist zu kurz, dann geiht dat nich) und dann sollte das Wasser eigentlich nur selten bis zum Arm kommen.

"Richtige" Paddelhosen haben meist keine angesetzten Füsslinge oder sind sauteuer und die meisten von uns haben eh die Watklamotte im Schrank.

Wer sich allerdings so kleiden will, dass er nach einer Kenterung bei minus 20 Grad Celsius wieder einsteigt und trocken weiterangelt kommt um den schicken Trockenanzug für Multi 100€ nicht herum.
Guckst du hier für Vergleiche: http://www.kanumagazin.de/test/bekleidung.264601.4.htm

Verrenkungen beim Anziehen hat man eigentlich nur bei den Surfklamotten mit dem Rückenreißverschluß, Paddelklamotten sollten den vorne haben.

Meine Empfehlung:

Wenn Ihr Watklamotten im Schrank habt : einfach mal anziehen und dann mit dem Boot raus(Schwimmweste nicht vergessen), dann merkt man schon was gut ist und was nicht und dann mit etwas Erfahrung die Ausrüstung an  Einsatz und persönliche Vorlieben anpassen.

Gruß


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Einschränkung: je nach Sitz und Bootstyp hat man manchmal den Hintern die ganze Zeit in einer Pfütze,


 

Genau diese Pfütze ist´s, die nervt. Zumindest wird sie das im Sommer, wenn ich wirklich keine Lust auf die Neoprenhose habe.


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Genau diese Pfütze ist´s, die nervt. Zumindest wird sie das im Sommer, wenn ich wirklich keine Lust auf die Neoprenhose habe.



Da hilft ein dickerer Sitz, das Problem hatte ich in meinem Lagoon auch; die Lenzstopfen sind da so blöd designed, das das Wasser immer Richtung Hintern lief.
(Böse Zungen behaupten allerdings, das läge an meinem Grundgewicht, aber das verweise ich in den Bereich der Fabel)

Seit dem hab ich meinen Polstersitz und hab genug Abstand zur Pfütze.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Vielen Dank euch allen und auch Danke Bindfischer ausführlicher Bericht/ Test #6Hiermit gewinnt meine Wathose mit Stiefeln denn a. schockt einen der Preis und b.will ich angeln und nicht den Lacotze Anzug mit der Zahnbürste reinigen in diesen Sinne #h


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Upgrade...... :vik:














Erweitert wurde das Boot um zwei Rutenhalten mit Rutensicherung.
Ausserdem wurde ein Licht/Flaggenmast montiert, auf dessen Ende noch eine eine 10W 12V Halogenbirne installiert wird für Nachtfahrt, Stromversorgung über Echolotakku (Verbrauch ca. 0,8A damit mindestens 8 Std Licht bei vollem Akku).
Die Echolothalterung und Batterieaufnahme ist erst einmal Testweise untergebracht.
am Heck derzeit eine Transportkiste mit der Option dieses gegen eine große Klappbox auszutauschen oder eine weitere Kiste zu montieren.
Ausserdem wurden 2 Beingurte installiert, die es ermöglichen besseren Kontakt zum Boot zu halten.
Die Gurte sind hilfreich bei Seitenrollbewegung, schnellem Paddeln, oder in Strandnähe bei starken Wellen.
Am Bug zunächst ein 1,5kg Klappanker, der später noch über einen Ausleger bedient werden soll.


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*






Nun vorschriftsmäßig für die Nachfahrt ausgerüstet mit Rundumlicht.
Materialkosten ca. 2,- € für Mast und Leuchte.


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moisen also beim besten Willen mehr geht nicht ausser nen 70 Zoll  Fischfinder  im Bug ,auch gefällt mir das du Flagge zeigst .Vielleicht sieht man sich ja demnächst auf dem Wasser beim  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also bis denne#h


----------



## archi69

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin, coole Sache, schön "gepimpt". Schade nur, dass gerade soviel Algen und Grünzeugs im Wasser sind....


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Erstmal |schild-g zur Yacht, Andi :m


Da hast Du ja schon Einiges angebaut. Am besten gefallen mir aber die todschicken Watschuhe, die Du trägst - machen 'nen schlanken Fuß


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Erstmal |schild-g zur Yacht, Andi :m
> 
> 
> Da hast Du ja schon Einiges angebaut. Am besten gefallen mir aber die todschicken Watschuhe, die Du trägst - machen 'nen schlanken Fuß


 

Recht hat der Onkel #6 Aber man sollte auch mal auf die hinten montierten Dorschmörser hinweisen! Alter Falter |bigeyes Kaliber 40, wenn ich richtig sehe!! :q Und denn noch der smarte Kampfpilot....Mannomenscho
Piet


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

|bla:|bla:|bla:   Man kann es den Leutchen aber auch nie recht machen :q


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

So liebe Bellyboot und Kajakfreunde ich wünsche euch Gesundheit besinnliche Weihnachten  und zwischen den Feiertagen genug Zeit zum angell


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Piet, jepp Kaliber 40!!!!!:vik:

Euch allen auch schon mal ne frohe Weihnacht.


abdy


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> So liebe Bellyboot und Kajakfreunde ich wünsche euch Gesundheit besinnliche Weihnachten  und zwischen den Feiertagen genug Zeit zum angell



Jepp - dat hett den olden BB-Kruh-Sahr so moj seggt, dor kann ick neet över #6 :q

Euch allen auch ein frohes Fest #h Drück Euch die Daumen, dass der Weihnachtsmann die Wünsche eines Anglers kennt :m


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ich wünsche den ganzen schrägen Vögeln hier auch ein frohes Fest und lasst euch reichlich beschenken...


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*






  Das wünsche ich euch allen auch... Lasst euch reichlich beschenken und lasst den Baum heile


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Frohes Fest und ein superfischiges Jahr 2010:q:q
wünscht

Piet


----------



## Wildshark

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Auch von mir ein frohes fest und ein guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!!

Wir sehen uns am Wasser!!

Sharky


----------



## loki73

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

na da hab ich ja noch ne halbe stunde zeit um euch auch noch ein schönes fest zu wünschen. mögen eure schuppigen träume sich erfüllen.


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Schade wieder keine Meerjungfrau bekommen:c


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Schade wieder keine Meerjungfrau bekommen:c



Ist auch schwierig - die meisten werden wohl Nicht-mehr-Jungfrau sein :q :q


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Schade wieder keine Meerjungfrau bekommen:c



|pftroest:   Alles wird gut Du alte Rinde :q komm mal auf´n Kaffee vorbei, und denn führen wir mal´n Gespräch über Osterhasen, Weihnachtsmänner ,Klapperstörche und Jungfrauen...oder so  

Piet


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Hab mir heute bei Onkel Gerlinger die portable-Version des Eagle CUDA 168 - Echos gekauft. Eigentlich wollte ich den Geber in den Rumpf einkleben. Beim Studieren der Bedienungsanleitung bin ich aber unsicher geworden.

Mehrmals wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass das Signal nur durch GFK und keine anderes Material gehe. Außerdem wollte ich den Geber mit Goop einkleben. Dazu war in der Anleitung zu lesen, dass der Geber nur mit Epoxid- oder Polyesterharz eingeklebt werden soll, keinesfalls mit "irgendeinem" Kleber. Was meint ihr?


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

das ist ja interessant ich glaube einige Boardis haben da mit Vasiline nachgeholfen und ich glaube das hat geklappt.Bin gespannt auf Reaktionen ,mal was anderes eure Anbauteile die ihr an eure Sots geklöppelt habt wo kann man die ordern.Und falls ich nichts von euch lese in diesen Jahr dann vielleicht im nächsten ,ist ja nicht mehr lange gell:q Guten Rutsch


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

@Kohlmeise: Ich habe keine praktischen Erahrungen mit eingeklebten Gebern, da ich bei meinem Boot eine extra Aussparung hierfür in einem der Lenz-Löcher habe. Da bei uns in Deutschland das Fischen vom Kajak aus noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt, kann ich jedem Interessierten nur empfehlen, dazu mal die einschlägigen Foren in den USA oder in UK durchzustöbern. Dazu gerne auch mal googlen mit Begriffen wie "transducer mounting", "fishfinder installation" oder insbesondere "kayak rigging", wenn man noch Tipps zu Rutenhaltern, Beleuchtung etc. fürs das Kajak braucht. 

Dort wirst Du sehen, dass viele den Geber mit Marine-Goop einkleben und dass dies wohl auch einwandfrei funktioniert, wenn man Luftblasen vermeidet.
Hier mal 2 Links mit Video bzw. Bildbeschreibung:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7Z9amKeUH8

http://www.kayaksportfishing.com/equipment/submissions/ted/fishfinder/fishfinder.htm


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Hallo BB-Cruiser,

welche Anbau-Teile meinst Du denn genau? Es wäre schon mal hilfreich, wenn man wüsste, wonach Du suchst? #c

Ich habe leider keinen Laden gefunden, der alles hat. Man muss deshalb schon etwas suchen. "Anbauteile" wie z.B. Klampen, Schäkel, Ankerleine etc. führt jeder Segelladen. Entweder online, z.B. bei ebay oder mal zu AW Niemeyer nach Hamburg oder zu Gründl nach Bönningstedt fahren.
Bei manchen Sachen wie z.B. Rutenhalter von RAM oder Scotty macht es evtl. sogar Sinn in den USA zu ordern.

@ All: Ich wünschen euch einen *GUTEN RUTSCH* ins neue Jahr, immer eine handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel und natürlich "den" Rekordfisch in 2010. #h


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*









 Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und mögen eure Vorsätze in Erfüllung gehen


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

|good:|good: 

Ich schließe mich dem Vorposter einfach mal an!#h

Gruß Stephan :q


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

moin moin männers,
ich möchte in diesem jahr anfangen mit dem belly zu angeln.
hab mir da auch schon eins angeguckt-*Angeldomäne_ Invader Belly_*und für meinen Vater das -*Doubledecker von Roy Fishers*- alles über Angeldomäne.
Habt ihr da vielleicht Erfahrung mit?
Sind die OK(Ostseetauglich)?
Beim *Doubledecker* hätte ich vielleicht Bedenken...#c
Ach ja hättet ihr vielleicht auch noch nen Tip zwecks Rute?
Ich hab bis jetzt noch keine gefunden, die mir zugesagt hat (kurzer Griff usw...)

Vielen Dank für die hoffentlich zahlreichen und guten Infos.

Gruß observer
https://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/index.php/cat/c163_Belly-Boote---Zubehoer.html


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

ich hab noch eine bewertung von euch gefunden zum Doubledecker(zu windanfällig für die ostsee).


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Hab mir heute bei Onkel Gerlinger die portable-Version des Eagle CUDA 168 - Echos gekauft. Eigentlich wollte ich den Geber in den Rumpf einkleben. Beim Studieren der Bedienungsanleitung bin ich aber unsicher geworden.
> 
> Mehrmals wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass das Signal nur durch GFK und keine anderes Material gehe. Außerdem wollte ich den Geber mit Goop einkleben. Dazu war in der Anleitung zu lesen, dass der Geber nur mit Epoxid- oder Polyesterharz eingeklebt werden soll, keinesfalls mit "irgendeinem" Kleber. Was meint ihr?



Also Du Meise: Goop ist nicht irgendein Kleber...das ist Deeeer Kleber..aber nur im Freien verarbeiten, sonst fällt der Wellensittich von der Stange |supergri


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

hier mal was zum schmunzeln http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QjRM-cQpHw&feature=PlayList&p=29F95F55F39DA73D&index=10 viel Spaß#h


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Cool - ich geh erstmal in die Werkstatt, mir'n paar Hydrofoils dengeln  :q :q


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Na, wenn das so weiter schneit, können wir ja auch das mal machen |supergri:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rm9_S_UWouY&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

scheint riesig Spass zu machen. :q


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin ich schlage den Andreasberg vor allerdings müßte ich meinen Mirageantrieb zu Hause lassen :q


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin an alle aus den Fenstern starrenden am Ofen sitzenden und Wetterbericht studierenden Boardis nur noch 3 Wochen dann wird es milder oder aber kälter #cwer weiß nur eines ist sicher die Dorsche haben einen Schutzpatron und der heißt Väterchen Frost und meiner Väterchen Frust wie geht ihr damit um oder was macht ihr dagegen ?


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

abwarten ,tee trinken. und den rum nicht vergessen

:vik:


----------



## staffag

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Nichtsnutz schrieb:


> abwarten ,tee trinken. und den rum nicht vergessen
> 
> :vik:



Bei großem Frust Rum trinken und auf Tee verzichten!


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Einige Zimmer renovieren.
Dann habe ich meinen Soll wenn es wieder wärmer wird erfüllt.


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

also erst ein paar Glühweincola
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und dann ein bisschen Soße mit der Molly an die wand drücken und das hilft ?#d


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

haaaallooooo,niemand hier ?#c
 kommt mal aus dem winterschlaf!
hier sind es jetzt schon +0,2°.
also bitte langsam aufwachen und die nächste yaktour planen#:#w

mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Neeeheeee... Das Schneit schon wieder.. Da ist sooooooo äääätzend 

Mitte Februar gehts wieder los... Obwohl Eisschlittern auf der Ostsee hätte was


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

In den letzten Stunden schon wieder 6 cm Neuschnee bei uns.
Ich glaube ich mach mir Kufen unterm Jak!


----------



## rouvi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

mitte februar kann ich wieder auf die ostsee?
heute hat mir erst jemand gesagt, dass der winter bis mai anhalten soll... ohje...


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

leider habt ihr euch ja am 20.02 verabredet.
Das ist genau der Termin fürs Norgetreffen!
Aber wenn ihr noch etwas im März plant bin ich auf alle Fälle dabei.
Möchte mal einige von euch kennen lernen.
Gruss Knurri


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

wie jetzt mitte mai ? damit darf man doch keine scherze machen, oder?:c:qoder wohnt der am nordkap?hier sind das jetzt +2,5° und morgen früh steh ich in hohenfelde im wasser aber erstmal ohne yak.

:vik:


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

hey du nichtsnutz vertell mal wie war das Wasser denn ?


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

moin, es war ein richtig geiler vormittag am strand bei herrlichen sonnenschein wurde es fast schon warm.allerdings waren die wellen fast einen halben meter hoch.ich habe 2 stunden durchgehalten danach war ich klitschnass.leider kein fischkontakt,aber das hatte ich eigenlich auch nicht anders erwartet.
hauptsache salzwasser und ein menschenleerer strand:k
ein super panorama mit dem ganzen schnee und eis.hatte leider keine cam dabei.
schönen gruss an alle daheim gebliebenen

demnächst wieder mit yak:vik:


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Hallo Kajaken mal ne Fräge  wie sichert ihr eure Ruten und Paddel ? Im Web haben die Lösungen für 15-20 Socken für son Gummitüddelband#d die spinnen doch oder ?


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Hallo Kajaken mal ne Fräge  wie sichert ihr eure Ruten und Paddel ? Im Web haben die Lösungen für 15-20 Socken für son Gummitüddelband#d die spinnen doch oder ?



Hallo Rolli Du alte Rinde :q:q
Man nehme ein altes Telefon, rupfe das alte Spiralkabel zum Hörer ab, jede Seite einen kleinen Karabiner antüdeln, schon hass ein flexibles Sicherungsteil....-seil meine ich:m


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

hab mir auch so eine paddelhalterleine von piron für 15,90 geholt ,is wirklich nicht viel dran für das geld.
so eine gummischnur wie sie auch als reling beim yak benutzt wird ,gibs doch auch bestimmt im baumarkt als meterware ,oder?
das mit dem spiralkabel is aber wahrscheinlich noch besser ,da es nicht so im weg ist beim angeln.


mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin alte Schute gab es mal Telefone mit Schnur dran ? #d muß vor meiner Zeit gewesen sein . |supergri und nichtsnutz nutztnichts muß ich woll durch, sichererst du deine Ruten auch mit so einen Teil ? Dann bräuchte man ja minesens 3:m und das bei meinen Taschengeld , bitte um Spenden :c


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

moin ,nein ruten sicher ich nicht mehr behindert zu doll beim fischen.ich nehme auf`s yak aber auch keine twin power und keine teure rute mit. wenn wech dann is das eben so.
meinen mefokescher hab ich am gummiband,da er ja leider selten gebraucht wird.ansonsten nehme ich das teil von prion fürs paddel und lasse es beim fischen einfach im wasser treiben.
musste ich aber auch oft den müll raus bringen und abwaschen fürs taschengeld.

mfg der nichtsnützige


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

da bin ich wieder|wavey: ich liebe dieses Board vielen Dank für die Anregung Piet bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer von 4 Spiralkabel von je 50 cm Länge die sich auf 2m strecken können bei dem Versandhaus mit den 4 Buchstaben und damit meine ich nicht OTTO haben die soviele das sie die sogar verkaufen nur meine nicht 4 Stk. für nen Üro :q Danke Danke Danke


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

:m:m so einfach und preiswert kann's gehen
Ich bastel später jetzt ist zeit für #g
Piet


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Für Legosteine .Bauklötze oder was ?


----------



## AlBundy

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

SUDOKU...:m ?...


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ich halte das für einen Anzeigefehler, von dem Piet wahrscheinlich gar nichts weiß.


Schau mal Piet was in deinen Postings auftaucht...
Wenn das so gewollt ist kläre mich Dummbüddel aber mal auf wie du das machst:m


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Na, Tim - wenn Du an der Sache schon dran bist, ändere doch Peters Benutzernamen in "Sudoku-Piet" um  :q :q


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Piet kann nicht, er traniert mit seinen sieben Steinen für den DOMINODAY:vik:


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Na, Tim - wenn Du an der Sache schon dran bist, ändere doch Peters Benutzernamen in "Sudoku-Piet" um  :q :q



Lieber nicht, man munkelt der hat Gewehre :q


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

rüchtüch...;+ hab ich aber echt erst jetzt gesehen... hatte die Antwort über´s Handy geschrieben, und da waren so witzige smileys geplant |krach: kann ich doch nix für, dass die Dinger sich im Anglerboard in so komische Teile verwandeln :q so hab die jetzt mal geändert..tütütütü hat ja keiner ( fast ) bemerkt#d


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



 Moin Timsen, wie kommst Du da drauf?


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin Piet wo hast du denn das liebe Kätzchen her ? Aus der Süderstrasse vielleicht ?


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Hey Leude ich hab bei you tube was geiles gefunden gebt mal a kajak you can pedal ein . Ich mit meinen Mirageantrieb von Hobie bekomme echt Tränen in den Augen |bigeyes,wirklich sehenswert laßt mal von euch lesen


----------



## rouvi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

hey leute, wie siehts aus in dahme? kann man denn irgendwann mal wieder auf die ostsee?? so in 1-2 wochen?
ich hab schon echt richtig bock....


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



rouvi schrieb:


> hey leute, wie siehts aus in dahme? kann man denn irgendwann mal wieder auf die ostsee?? so in 1-2 wochen?
> ich hab schon echt richtig bock....





Mit einem Kajak das Steilufer runterrodeln?
Piet


----------



## staffag

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Re: letzte An- und Umbaupläne -

WO SIND DIE VORSCHLÄGE :m

Kajak zum Eisbrecher umrüsten?????????


----------



## rouvi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Mit einem Kajak das Steilufer runterrodeln?
> Piet



sind die bilder aktuell? ohje.... da kann es ja noch monate dauern, bis man da wieder rankann...


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

moin rouvi eine bessere Möglichkeit um "auf "die Ostsee zukommen , bekommst du so schnell nicht wieder. Es gibt schlimmeres z.B 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also Kopf hoch .Einmal taut es bestimmt |wavey:


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Der Cruiser fragt sich wohin mit dem Fisch auf den Sot wenn er mal etwas fängt Fischgalgen fällt ja wohl aus oder?


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Der Cruiser fragt sich wohin mit dem Fisch auf den Sot wenn er mal etwas fängt Fischgalgen fällt ja wohl aus oder?




Nee wieso? 
Galgen an der Seite einfach an eine der Leinen gehängt, Fisch aussenbord und fertich, bleibt auch schön frisch ( im Sommer auf alle Fälle besser als den Fisch im Boot trocknen zu lassen )

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## rouvi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

nochmal jemand aktuelle bilder aus dahme??

taut ja nun schon einige tage und die sonne scheint auch 

lg rouvi


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Einfach selber gucken


----------



## staffag

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Na ja, kein Bericht aus Dahme, aber ich war gestern in Pelzerhaken (Spaziergang) - Eis so weit man gucken kann!

Draußen, wo die Sandbank anfängt sind die ersten "Eisberge":

Da gehen nur Eisbrecherkajaks!

Gruss

Günter


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



rouvi schrieb:


> nochmal jemand aktuelle bilder aus dahme??
> 
> taut ja nun schon einige tage und die sonne scheint auch
> 
> lg rouvi



Hab heut Nachmittag mit Fishbone telefoniert,der war dort mit sein Kleinen unterwegs-Dahme ist nach seinen Angaben Eisfrei und Niedrigwasser ist auch|wavey:
mfg Addi


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



staffag schrieb:


> Na ja, kein Bericht aus Dahme, aber ich war gestern in Pelzerhaken (Spaziergang) - Eis so weit man gucken kann!
> 
> Draußen, wo die Sandbank anfängt sind die ersten "Eisberge":
> 
> Da gehen nur Eisbrecherkajaks!
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Günter


hallo |kopfkratkomisches foto :qhier habt ihr das foto wo von ihr alle träumt :vik:
	

		
			
		

		
	



heute nachmittag gemacht |bigeyesund wer es nicht glaubt 
er ja


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

:g
	

		
			
		

		
	






dahme mit mein größten fang :vik:er hatte spaß 
bei flachwasser:glg andre


----------



## rouvi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Hey Andre, das ist jetzt Dahme/Dameshöved? Das wäre ja unnormal "geil" 
wenn du mir jetzt auch noch sagst das wenig/keine Schollen rumschwimmen gehts nächste Woche los!!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

hallo 
die fotos sind doch eindeutig :vik:alles eis frei keine schollen in wasser #6ausser das große riffam leuchturm da war noch eis aber nicht viel 
lg andre


----------



## rouvi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

na wenn das mal keine gute nachricht ist!!
morgen solls ja nochmal schnee geben an der ostsee, aber wieder zufrieren ist nicht, hoffe ich 

dann muss jetzt nur noch der wind stimmen und es kann zum ersten mal dieses jahr losgehen! wobei 0° wassertemperatur keine fehler verzeihen 

danke dir, mein scout


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

wer sagt denn 0grad #dgestern 1,8grad in dahme :vik:lg andre


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> :g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 128940
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 128941
> 
> dahme mit mein größten fang :vik:er hatte spaß
> bei flachwasser:glg andre



Na da hat aber einer so richtig Spaß gehabt,und dem is sogar das Eis herzlich willkommen.......
Ich weiß gar nich wat wir immer jammern:vik:


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin Hat jemand von euch eine Bezugsquelle für Polster die man auf den Dachträger draufmacht um das Kajak zu schützen ? Aber bitte nicht die Rohrisolation aus dem Baumarkt  vielen Dank für sachdinliche Hinweise aus der Boardbevölkerung#h


----------



## archi69

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

??? Warum Du die Rohrisolation verdammst, weiß ich nicht, verwende diese schon seit Jahren...?!

Aber bitte: http://www.prijon-shop.de/ausruestung/transportlagerung/50321596140ce4911.php

#h


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Danke archi für die Info ich werde es mal bei Max B versuchen#hund wenn es nicht gefällt  wird nachgerüstet Gruß der cruiser


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

hallo ,meinst du so etwas hier
http://store.oceankayak.com/products/314176/Kayak_Foam_Block_Carrier

mfg


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ja moin so ungefähr aber spinnen die Amis jetzt völlig ? Für die Kohle bringt dir einer die Sachen zu Fuss über den Großen Teich oder wie ? #d Noch mal ne Frage spannt ihr euer Böötchen zusätzlich vor und hinten ab ?


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> ...
> Noch mal ne Frage spannt ihr euer Böötchen zusätzlich vor und hinten ab ?




Kommt drauf an:

wie groß ist das Auto?
wie lang ist das Boot?
wie weit steht es vorne/hinten über ?
wie groß ist der Abstand der Träger ?
wie schnell willst Du fahren ? :q

Wenn ich mein Key Largo ( 4,12m ) drauf habe dann spanne ich vorne ab, es steht recht weit über (wg Heckklappe) und da ist mir der Hebel für den Wind zu groß

Das FX (3,3m) steht kaum über, das geht ohne zusätzliche Abspannung.

Auf nem Mini kann das aber auch bei kürzeren Booten wieder anders aussehen.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

hallo ,wenn ich mit meinem wohni unterwegs bin ,habe ich den dachgepäckträger so eingestellt,das ich die spanngurte durch die lenzöffnungen am yak führe und dann abspanne.so kann das boot weder vor noch zurück rutschen.
müsste beim pkw auch funktionieren wenn die lenzöffnungen ungefähr den gleichen abstand wie der dachgepäckträger haben.
meistens fahre ich mit anhänger und da spanne ich nur zwei mal drüber .

mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## pohlk

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Mahlzteit. 

Ich habe vor kurzen gehört, dass irgendein Anbieter das Guideline Drifter im Angebot haben soll. Weiß jemand da was drüber oder kennt einen anderen "günstigen" Anbieter?

Gruß Karsten


----------



## rouvi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

bei adh fishining (musst mal googlen) bekommst dus recht gut runtergehandelt. glaube im angebot gibts das derzeit nicht.


----------



## pohlk

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

bei denen habe ich schonmal geguckt heute, aber 259€ finde ich nicht wirklich gut...


----------



## Rellington

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

das mit dem angebot kam von flyfishing europe und ich sag mal, es ging kurz und schmerzlos weil das angebot wirklich gut war.


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Wat isssn mit die Kajaken los 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ?


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

#hMoinsen ich habe heute auf der Alster meine Jungfernfahrt gemacht , weil mir die Windvorhersage für die Ostsee ein wenig Schiss gemacht hat .  Das Hobie und ich haben den Test bestanden allerdings wer einen Mirageantrieb hat braucht keinen Stepper mehr ,was freu ich mich auf Muskelkater und co  und ab jetzt heißt es Kondition bolzen ich bin ganz schön platt man wird ja auch nicht jünger . Bis denne #h


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Glückwunsch zur Jungfernfahrt Roland. #6 Dann warst Du also die Meldung bei Radio Hamburg:" Tretboot in Seenot?" Respekt!!! Und wenn das mit dem Alter so schlimm wird, dann kann ich mich in den nächsten 10 Jahren ja auf etwas gefasst machen.:q
Nimmst Du Deinen Rolator mit an Bord, oder schließt Du den an? Dann kanns ja auch bald auf´s große Meer gehen gelle? Die Dickköppe sind ganz schön aktiv.


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Hallöle Piet tatsächlich bin ich mit Rolator ans Wasser aber danach brauchte mein Frachter ihn nicht mehr ,und so tüddelte ich ihn am Bug an :m nach einigen Körperlichen Anstrengungen hatte ich mein Baby im Wasser, angeplünnt mit Watbüx Paddeljacke und Schwimmhilfe war ich auch nass ohne mit dem Wasser in Kontakt gekommen zu sein ,ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es die Ausmaße meines Babys waren , fast 4 m lang 0,84 m Breit und gefühlte 100 kg Gewicht tatsächlich ca. 34 kg oder doch die Wechseljahre .Nachdem ich einige einstellungen am Antrieb vorgenommen hatte ging es los ,zunächst erstmal gegen die Mauer weil ich wieder alles auf einmal wollte . Aber nun den Alsterlauf erkunden dann ein Klingeln meines Handys (Frauchen wollte wissen ob ich schon abgesoffen war ) Nur hatte ich mein Handy in der Tasche die am meinen Sitz an der Rücklehne angebracht ist ,daran zukommen ,gestaltete sich ohne Jogakenntnisse als schier unmöglich also drehte ich mich auf den Sitz um ,ob das auch auf der Ostsee geht#cna jedenfalls konnte ich die Dame beruhigen und es ging weiter auf dem Kanal es dauerte nicht lange und ich stellte fest ich war viel zu warm angezogen zudem bin ich von der Atmungsaktiven Paddeljacke nicht überzeugt |uhoh:also aus das Ding und erst mal was trinken aber wo ist die Wasserbuddel hin ? Wahrscheinlich bei meinen verrenkungen über Bord gegangen :vnun ja man muß ja nicht Stunden lang Jungferfahrten machen also zurück das Baby aus dem Wasser gewuchtet zum Auto gerollt dort angekommen, wo ist der Autoschlüssel ? Ich hatte ihn zusammen mit Kamera und Handy in einen Wasserdichten Sack gesteckt und diesen dann nach dem telefonieren in eine der beiden Stauklappen an Bord deponiert dieser war nun beim herraus heben aus dem Wasser im inneren des Babys soweit nach hinten durch gerutscht und hatte sich dort so verkeilt das ich über eine Stunde brauchte um an meinen Schlüssel zukommen ,um an meine Latschen und entlich was zu trinken zukommen und raus aus der 5mm Neopren Uff aber sonst war alles Super  wie man so sagt war bei euren ersten fahrt auch alles so easy ?


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

#6 Moin Roland toller Bericht |supergri Mein Angebot von Freitag steht noch ....und Lust??? RUF MICH AN


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Hallo mal was anderes ich will nächstes ja mal wieder nach Norge ist es sinnvoll das kajak mit zu nehmen oder zu gefährlich ? Natürlich im Fjord , hat man überhaupt eine Chance damit, oder nur 100 m vom Bootssteg weg ? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen gemacht ?


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin mal wieder eine Frage an die Paddelfraktion :Welche Hose ? Neo , Trocken oder was ? Ich war gestern auf der Alster unterwegs mit Jogger und Regenhose drüber nach 5 min. hab ich die Hosen hochgekrempelt ein gutes Gefühl ein und aussteigen an Bootsstegen geht gut mit der Kombi aber das gleiche am Strand  #d also was tun ?  Gruß Roland


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Moin mal wieder eine Frage an die Paddelfraktion :Welche Hose ? Neo , Trocken oder was ? Ich war gestern auf der Alster unterwegs mit Jogger und Regenhose drüber nach 5 min. hab ich die Hosen hochgekrempelt ein gutes Gefühl ein und aussteigen an Bootsstegen geht gut mit der Kombi aber das gleiche am Strand  #d also was tun ?  Gruß Roland



Ich bin überzeugter Atmungsaktivenhosenträger. Habe die Simms 3G seit gut 3 Jahren und kann nicht behaupten, mich in ausschweifender Pflege zu ergehen, wie unser Truttenlöns mir bestätigt hat (er hat´s nur anders gesagt:q) Bisher eine der besseren Investitionen. Außerdem schnell wieder trocken und geringes Staumaß. 
Piet


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin Piet so früh schon auf, na einer muß ja mit dem Hund raus  vielen Dank für deine Antwort aber ich muß sagen sollte man mal kein Gold kaufen können sollte man sich mit Simms eindecken |uhoh: aber mal im ernst Hosen für ehemals 600 -900 DM zukaufen , schrecken mich ab die sind bestimmt gut aber ich kann mich nicht damit anfreunden soviel Geld für eine Plastiktüte aus zugeben . Da muß es noch etwas anderes geben, hat den keiner hier Erfahrungen mit Hosen wie sie z.B Surfer tragen ?


----------



## staffag

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Probiers doch mal mit normaler Paddelkleidung. Gibts ab und an auch günstig in ...bay.

Ich hab mir diese mal für so ca 60 € ersteigert:

http://www.prijon.com/2738679d12105950f/bekleidung/paddeljacken/paddelhosewavepant.html

Günter


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Danke Günter so etwas dachte ich auch in Kombination mit hohen Neopren Stiefeln nur leider glaube ich das da keine Wasserdichte Verbindung entsteht mit der man den ersten Meter in die Ostsee trockenen Fußes gelangt ,oder liegen andere Erfahrungswerte vor ? Gruß Roland


----------



## AndreasG

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Danke Günter so etwas dachte ich auch in Kombination mit hohen Neopren Stiefeln nur leider glaube ich das da keine Wasserdichte Verbindung entsteht mit der man den ersten Meter in die Ostsee trockenen Fußes gelangt ,oder liegen andere Erfahrungswerte vor ? Gruß Roland



Nimm doch lieber Latexstiefel, die sollten enger anliegen.
Wenn da mal nicht irgendein Fetisch im Spiel ist! 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

da hätte ich ja auch alleine drauf kommen können #qträgt deine Frau rein zufällig Gr . 45 und würde sie mir ihre probe weise leien ?  Ùnd den Fe tisch nehme ich auch noch wenn du noch 2 passende Stühle hast. Gruß zurück #h


----------



## staffag

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Danke Günter so etwas dachte ich auch in Kombination mit hohen Neopren Stiefeln nur leider glaube ich das da keine Wasserdichte Verbindung entsteht mit der man den ersten Meter in die Ostsee trockenen Fußes gelangt ,oder liegen andere Erfahrungswerte vor ? Gruß Roland



Hallo,

ich habe einen Neopren Surferstiefel - halbhoch. Ja, da kommt ein wenig Wasser rein, ist aber kein Problem, das ist so wenig, dass Du keine kalten Füsse kriegst, das erwärmt sich wenn Du erst im Boot sitzt ganz schnell. Hab ich noch letztes Wochenende ausprobiert, geht Klasse. 

Günter


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Hallo und Danke Günter aber wie ist es am besten . Hose über Stiefel oder rein ,was dichtet besser ab ?#c#h


----------



## staffag

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Also ich mach die Hose über die Stiefel, aber man kann ja alles mal ausprobieren. 

Günter


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

und was hälst du von so einer Büx


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Schaut irgendwie aus, als wenns für die Frau ist


----------



## staffag

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

ELEGANT, aber die Haltung kann ich im Boot nicht hinkriegen!


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin Männers @ macmarko hast schon recht dieses Bild ist wie soll ich sagen unvorteilhaft was die verlängerung des Rückens an geht |rolleyes @ staffag elegant ist schon richtig doch dient die Hose eher die Haltung zu bewaren #6


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Oh Mann Roland, damit könntest Du glatt zur Loveparade... Aber immer schön anne Wand lang..
Immer schön mit Flutschie einschmieren, damit Du da reinkommst. Also mir wäre da jede Wathose mir Stiefeln lieber..Hauptsache nicht zu dick und man bekommt keinen nassen   Achtersteven. Weißt doch Rolli. in unserem Alter ;-)


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Danke für dein Mitgefühl . Das mit der Kombi aus Paddelhose und Neostiefel oder Surfhose hat sich zerschlagen und Paddelbüx mit Füssis ist mir to dür #d ich wurde gestern in der Globeapotheke von Paddelspezis aufgeklärt entweder teuer ist gut oder und dann hab ich mich für oder entschieden und dann hab ich mir gedacht die etwas leckgeschlagene Watbüx isdochnochgut


----------



## Zanderudo

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Hallo Leute,
ich bräuchte mal einen guten Rat!
habe ein Sot Kajak gefunden, das in mein Auto passen könnte und auch gut in meiner Gartenhütte gelagert werden kann.
Auch der Preis ist echt günstig. Dachte erst an ein RTM Tango aber das ist noch 200 € billiger.
Hat schon einer Erfahrung mit dem Teil gesammelt?
oder ist es für die Küste zu lütt?
Was meint Ihr?
Hier der Link: 
http://www.paddel-fisch.de/epages/62215510.sf?ObjectPath=/Shops/62215510/Products/XCITE290ANGLER

Udo


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

moin Leudde was macht ihr denn so wenn das Wasser noch so warm ist (zum angeln ) mit euren Jaks ? |bla:|bla:|bla:|wavey:


----------



## staffag

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> moin Leudde was macht ihr denn so wenn das Wasser noch so warm ist (zum angeln ) mit euren Jaks ? |bla:|bla:|bla:|wavey:



Rumpaddeln - macht auch Spaß!

Günter


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

ja rumpaddeln ist prima und wo? Wie wäre es wenn mal alle Sotfahrer sich in der Mitte vom Ratzeburger See treffen würden ?


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin,

wie Günther schon geschrieben hat, man kann auch mit dem Kajak mal nur so rumpaddeln. Ich war z.B. letzten Samstag auf der Bramau/Stör und hab mit 34 km Strecke mal was für meine Pfeifen-Reiniger (Oberarme) gemacht. 

Aber man kann doch auch im Sommer angeln, z.B. Platte in der Ostsee oder auf Hecht oder Barsch etc. in irgendeinem See.

Bei einem Treffen auf dem Ratzeburger See wäre ich mit dabei. Wollte Schutenpiet nicht dort mal ein Treffen organisieren und uns unbedarfte Kajak-Fahrer in die Sicherheitsgrundlagen einweisen? #6


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Hallo Dorschschnappi Respekt#6 tolle Leistung , solche Pfeifenreiniger hätte ich auch gerne . Es stimmt so etwas wollte Piet mal anleiern nur leider hat der arme alte Mann soviel zu tun .Aber nun kentern kann man auch alleine und bei den Wassertemparaturen auch einmal probieren seinen Hintern wieder auf die Jolle zu bekommen oder ? Was das Treffen mit Gleichgesinnten auf den Ratze angeht sollten 2-max 3 Termine vorgeschlagen werden vorzugsweise am Wochenende vielleicht kurzfristig mit Blick aufs Wetter . ganz unkopliziert wer kann kommt ohne großes an und abmelden ganz ohne Stress. P.s. ich bin Hamburger und würde gerne mal wissen wer noch in der schönsten Stadt der Welt wohnt und ein Sot sein eigen nennt für ein gemütliches Befahren unserer Alster oder einen Seitenarm der Elbe oder der Bille oder oder oder |wavey:


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

welche Art der Beleuchtung oder reicht ein Kopflampe fürs Jak ?


----------



## staffag

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> welche Art der Beleuchtung oder reicht ein Kopflampe fürs Jak ?



Auf Flohmärkten seh ich immer diese Eisenbahnerlampen, alternativ für Petroleum bzw. Kerze!:m

Gruss

Günter


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

oder so - Beleuchtung und gleichzeitig Flaggenmast.


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ich glaube sowas muß es wohl sein wenn wir mal ins Dunkle fischen. Hoffendlich hat man dadurch nicht so eine Scheuchwirkung. Oder es zieht die Fische magisch an #c Hat da jemannd Erfahrungen ? Könnte mir auch vorstellen mein Jak von innen zu beleuchten ,sieht bestimmt geil aus wenn da mehrere Jaks unterschiedlich leuchten #6


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Das Topp-Licht strahlt kaum nach unten ab. Scheuchwirkung ist daher augeschlossen!

Anders könnte ich mir vorstellen sieht es aus, wenn Du Dein Kajak von Innen beleuchtest. Sieht sicherlich geil aus, doch durch das dünne PE ist das Licht dann aber auch durch den Kajak-Boden zu sehen. Im flachen Wasser könnte das durchaus Scheuchwirkung haben.

Dabei fällt mir ein, ich habe noch eine 5m-Rolle mit selbstklebenden weißen LEDs für 12V liegen. Muss ich mal im Dunkeln an Land ausprobieren, wie die Lichtausbeute ist, wenn man die innen in den Rumpf einklebt. Aber wenn ich die dauerhaft installiere, dann nur mit einem Schalter, dass ich die bei Bedarf im Flachwasser ausschalten könnte.


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

So nu kanners dunkeln :m bei Globe fündig geworden das Teil heißt Hydrostar mit Mast knapp nen Fuffi und fertich #hHallo Schnappi es soll ja Urvölker geben die Fische mit Licht ans Boot locken .Bis bald Gruß Roland


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> So nu kanners dunkeln :m bei Globe fündig geworden das Teil heißt Hydrostar mit Mast knapp nen Fuffi und fertich



Ich suche noch immer was passendes . Hast du mal ´n Link ?


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=127641  Bitte schön :m


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Danke !


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Will noch jemand zur Bootsausstellung in der Schönsten Stadt der Welt :l?


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

halloooooo#h
ich bin nach meiner sommerpause auch wieder mit dem yak unterwegs und muss euch auch gleich mit einer frage belästigen.#c
ich möchte mir ein echolot anbauen .                            evtl. eagle easy fish 350 c.
wie habt ihr euren geber verbaut?
mein ocean hat eine extra öffnung für eine geberstange ,was ich allerdings sehr umständlich finde ,beim übern strand ziehen.
ich bohre auch ungerne löcher in den rumpf .
vielleicht hat ja jemand eine andere idee.

freu mich schon aufs nächste treffen

mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ich habe den Geber mit Silikon in der Rumpf eingeklebt. Habe zuerst auch überlegt und überlegt, da in der Beschreibung stand, man solle dies nicht tun. Habe mich aber vom Gegenteil überzeugen lassen und das Ergebnis ist super - gutes Signal, absolut keine Probleme.

Ich würde auf jeden Fall Silikon nehmen und nicht Goop. Letzteres ist recht dünnflüssig, ich habe es probiert, allerdings rutschte der Geber rum, wie er wollte. Mit Klebeband arretieren ging auch nicht. Mit Silikon war es unstressig. S. rein, Geber unter drehenden Bewegungen reingrdückt, 2 Tage stehen lassen - fertig!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ah, eines habe ich noch vergessen. Ich habe mir aus Modellierton 2 passende Platten geschnitten, die ich vor und hinter dem Geber provisorisch in den Rumpf eingesetzt habe. So ist ein kleines Becken entstanden, das ich ca. 7cm mit S. gefüllt habe. So kann auch nichts davon laufen.


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

hallo kohlmeise #h,danke für den tip#6
ich habe allerdings bedenken das die anzeige nicht so genau ist als wenn der geber direkt im wasser ist und der temperatursensor wir bei der methode warscheinlich auch nicht funktionieren.
aber bisher die beste lösung.
was haltet ihr überhaupt von dem gerät eagle easy fish 350 c fürs yak ?
mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Nichtsnutz schrieb:


> halloooooo#h
> ich bin nach meiner sommerpause auch wieder mit dem yak unterwegs und muss euch auch gleich mit einer frage belästigen.#c
> ich möchte mir ein echolot anbauen . evtl. eagle easy fish 350 c.
> wie habt ihr euren geber verbaut?
> mein ocean hat eine extra öffnung für eine geberstange ,was ich allerdings sehr umständlich finde ,beim übern strand ziehen.
> ich bohre auch ungerne löcher in den rumpf .
> vielleicht hat ja jemand eine andere idee.
> 
> freu mich schon aufs nächste treffen
> 
> mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


 

Moin Nichtsnutz,

beim Ocean passiert überhaupt nichts mit dem Geber beim über den Strand ziehen!
1. ist der Geber niedriger als das Loch und steht somit nicht über, 
2. befindet sich das Loch nicht am tiefsten Punkt des Rumpfes, am Strand liegt nur der Kiel auf.

Die Ausparrung im Lenzloch ist zwar eigentlich für einen Geber von Humminbird vorgesehen, mit ein wenig handwerklichen Geschick kann aber fast jeder Geber angepasst werden. Dafür must Du auch nicht ins Boot bohren, außer für die Kabeldurchführung vom Geber ins Bootsinnere. 

Ich habe einen Geber/Fischfinder von Garmin. Dieser ist um einiges größer als der von Eagle. Ich musste daher vom Plastikgehäuse bzw. der vorgesehen Befestigung des Gebers einiges abfräsen, um ihn in das nach oben schmaler werdende Lenzloch einzupassen.
Die Befestigung des Gebers ist dann aber sehr einfach. Aus Aluminiumblech einen kleinen Winkel basteln, dass Du eine VA-Gewindestande mit Mutter daran befestigen kannst. Dann den Geber mit der Gewindestange/Kabel von unten durch das Lenzloch stecken und oben dann durch ein Waschbecken-Sieb aus dem Baumarkt einsetzen, Mutter drauf und fertig. Hält bombig. Durch das Sieb  kann Wasser trotzdem noch aus dem Lenzloch ablaufen.

Kannst Dir ja mal bei mir anschauen. Ich versuche aber auch noch mal, ein paar Fotos einzustellen.


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

moin reinhard#h
das werde ich mir gleich mal bei meinem ocean anschauen.
da wir ja fast die gleichen boote haben müsste deine methode auch bei mir funktionieren.#6
ich habe leider den geber noch nicht gesehen ,da ich erst donnerstag dazu komme mir das teil zu kaufen.
dann werde ich mal bastelstunde einlegen.
ich hoffe du bist mal wieder hier auf der ecke.ich paddel zur zeit immer alleine durch die gegend .hab mir schon überlegt ein radio anzubauen ,wegen der unterhaltung.
aber mit mehreren is doch schöner
bis demnächst 
der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

reinhard du hast recht.da ist ja eine riesige aussparung.
hätt ich mir ja auch vorher mal anschauen können|rolleyes
mfg der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Hier habe ich schon mal Bilder reingestellt:


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

danke für die fotos:m
ich freu mich schon aufs basteln.
dein fishfinder sieht ja auch gut aus .schönes buntes display.
aber garmin ist wahrscheinlich auch etwas teurer als eagle.

gruss enrico:vik:


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ah, eines habe ich noch vergessen. Ich habe mir aus Modellierton 2 passende Platten geschnitten, die ich vor und hinter dem Geber provisorisch in den Rumpf eingesetzt habe. So ist ein kleines Becken entstanden, das ich ca. 7cm mit S. gefüllt habe. So kann auch nichts davon laufen.




Genau das ist wichtig, sonst schmiert Dir auch Silikon sonstwohin...

Geht genauso mit einem Stück Schaumstoff, das lässt sich dann prima mit Goop einkleben, quai als Damm für das Silikon.

Den Geber dann einfach in ein sattes Silikonbad drücken, ausrichten und gut ist.

Aber die Aussparung beim Ocean macht das ja überflüssig, habt Ihr damit irgenwelche Probleme mit Fehlanzeigen wegen Verwirbelungen?

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ich habe den Garmin 300C Fischfinder für knapp 200 € im Angebot gekauft (letztes Jahr). Ist von der Auflösung her identisch mit dem Eagle und tut sich preislich wohl auch nicht viel.


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



			
				Blindfischer; 
Aber die Aussparung beim Ocean macht das ja überflüssig schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, gibt keine Verwirbelungen. Ich habe eigentlich nur Probleme in sehr flachem Wasser (< 50 cm). Ich denke mal, das hat aber nichts mit der Einbauart zu tun.
> 
> Außerdem brauche ich für diese Tiefen noch kein Echolot :q


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

also ich paddel nur im flachen wasser ,damit ich nach ner kenterung wieder an land laufen kann


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Nicht laufen|kopfkrat   waten#d


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

moin leudde#h
 ,ich hab jetzt 2 tage versucht den geber von aussen ans yak zu bauen.:c
ich gebs auf und klebe ihn von innen mit sille fest.

mfg der nichtsnutz


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

????? verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Ist der Geber zu groß? Dann must Du ein wenig von der Halterung wegfräsen. Zur Not reicht sogar, wenn Du nur eine der Plastik-Laschen stehen lässt und daran einen Winkel für die Gewindestange befestigst.

Ich bin heute leider bei Schwiegermuttern zum Grünkohl-Essen, ansonsten hätte ich Dir heute noch eine Skizze gemacht.


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

hallo reinhard, es hat doch noch funktioniert .
nach langen suchen in der reste kiste sitzt der geber jetzt von aussen am yak:vik:.
ich wollte es wahrscheinlich zu perfekt haben#c
ich habe eine edelstahlschraube auf eine lasche geschweisst ,eine plastikmutter von einem regentonnnablaufhahn als durchführung und von oben eine halterung von einem wand wc rüber.mutter rauf und fertig.
man sieht sich am 04.12. zum probelauf.
viel spass bei der schwiegermutter

mfg der nichtsnutz


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Na super, geht doch. Ich frage mich jetzt nur, was die Du die 2 Tage davor gemacht hast ... hättest mal lieber Angeln gehen sollen


----------



## MFT Sutje

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin Leute,
ich hab da mal ein Anliegen.

Mir macht mein Rücken schwer zu schaffen,so das ich in den nächsten Monaten wohl unters Messer komm.
So fällt bei mir das mit dem Fischen vom SOT total flach,denn ich habe schon erhebliche Probleme das YAK auf´s Auto zu hieven.

Wenn einer von euch einen kennt,der ein Tango sucht,mit allen Zubehör was man braucht,meldet euch doch bei mir.
Mit dem Preis wird man sich sicherlich einig,denn zum rumliegen ist es wirklich zu schade.

Ich setze das ermal nicht bei den Kleinanzeigen rein,denn hier wird wohl mehr von wirklichen Interessenten gelesen.
So schnell kann es gehen.


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

nu mal sutje Mft Sutje ist zwar nicht schön das dein Rücken kapput ist aber vielleicht machen sie ihn dir wieder heil  und dann wird weiter gejakt Kopf hoch #6 ich drück die Daumen gute Besserung#h


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Und wie wars bei dir ? Ach und am 4.12. soll am Timmendorf Strand die Kajaken und die Belliisten rocken hab ich irgendwo gelesen aber wo #c


----------



## magnus12

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



vatas-sohn schrieb:


> By the way: Seid Ihr eigendlich alle eingefrohren und habt Eure YAK`s eingewintert?



Nöh. War aber schwierig heute, 1. Stelle abgebrochen wg. plötzlichem Nordwind incl. Schaumkronen, danach Schnee, und vor allem: den ganzen Tag nur 1 biss!!|uhoh:
War schon mal voller in der Schute...
Trotzdem: Sofa ist keine Alternative!!

Gruß

Frank|wavey:


----------



## Zanderudo

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Hallo an alle SOT-Fahrer :vik:,
ich lese viel auf Euren Seiten und habe nun auch ein RTM Tango in der Garage stehen.
Bevor es auf die Ostsee geht, möchte ich erst Erfahrungen auf der kleinen Aller sammeln.
Habe aber noch eine Frage zur Bekleidung!
Bin Besitzer einer Neoprenwathose und auch eine Feststoffweste ist vorhanden. 
Habe auch eine gute Wanderjacke die mich gegen Regen und Spritzwasser schützt.
Nur beim Ketern.....?

Was sagt ihr denn zu Tauchanzügen?
Hab da was bei Lidl gesehen:
http://www.lidl-shop.de/de/Sport-und-Gesundheit/CRIVIT-BEACH-Herren-Tauchanzug-Set-3-teilig

11,5 mm Neopren am Oberkörper dürfte doch gut funktionieren!

Hat da schon einer Erfahrungen?

Gruß aus Celle

Udo


----------



## magnus12

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin Udo,

so ein Naßanzug ist eine tolle Sache wenn man im 10 Grad kalten Wasser 45 Minuten anstelle von 5 Minuten verbringen möchte ohne steif zu werden. An frostiger Luft wird das saukalt. Ähnlich wie neoprenhandschuhe, mit denen gehen auch nur Anfänger ans Wasser. Eine gut geschnittene Wathose mit Kajakweste hält selbst nach einem kurzen Bad viel wärmer. 
Wenn Du mehr Sicherheit (bezahlen)willst schau dich lieber nach einem "Überlebensanzug", also trocken mit Bündchen, für Sportschiffer um.   
(ich tue es nicht) 

Gruß

frank|wavey:


----------



## Zanderudo

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Na dann bleib ich bei meiner Wathose und hoffe nicht aus dem Boot zu kippen :q.
Mit Kajakweste meinst du die Schwimmweste? 


Udo|wavey:


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Zanderudo schrieb:


> Na dann bleib ich bei meiner Wathose und hoffe nicht aus dem Boot zu kippen :q.
> Mit Kajakweste meinst du die Schwimmweste?
> 
> 
> Udo|wavey:



Jup,

Kajakwesten sind nur etwas anders geschnitten als normale Feststoffwesten, sie sind zum Paddeln deutlich komfortabler und haben z.T. auch noch Taschen für Kleinkram.

Die meisten Kajakwesten haben aber keinen Kragen, deswegen sind Sie als Schwimmhilfe eingestuft, da Sie nicht Ohnmachtsicher sind.


Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Zanderudo

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Kajakwesten sind nur etwas anders geschnitten als normale Feststoffwesten, sie sind zum Paddeln deutlich komfortabler
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Dirk



Ja!
so ist meine auch geschnitten (von Artistik)

Danke für die Info.#6
Habe auch vom Treffen am 04.12. gelesen, 
nur leider habe ich Dienst an diesem Wochenende.

Gruß
Udo


----------



## magnus12

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

oje das sollte ne mail werden

Peter /Smutje bitte mal melden wenn Du das Jak tatsächlich noch verkaufen möchtest, mein Kumpel sucht genau so eins

Gruß
Frank


----------



## staffag

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Also - eigentlich warte ich die ganze Zeit, das die "Pimp-my-SOT-Fraktion" endlich postet wie sie ihr Boot zum Eisbrecher aufrüsten! :q

Hier im Neustädter Hafen ist jedefalls schon ordentlich Eis, wenn auch noch keine geschlossene Eisdecke. 

Aber vielleicht bringt ja der Weihnachtsmann die entsrpechenden Anbauteile ...

In diesem Sinne allen Kajakanglern ein FROHES FEST und ein fischreiches 2011! :vik:

Günter


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*
















Auch von mir alles Gute zu Weihnachten  
Gruß Roland #h


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Auch von mir ein 
*Frohes Fest
:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
Piet
*


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

*Ich wünsche auch allen ein frohes Fest und besinnliche Tag**e*,


 auf das wir bald wieder an die Boote kommen....




Gruß

Dirk


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ich schließe mich mal den Vorrednern an und wünsche euch auch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest


----------



## Wildshark

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ja wie jetzt, ist es schon wieder soweit ????

Ein frohes Fest Euch Allen!!!

Torsten


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

*Wünsche Euch allen auch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest *:m


----------



## Wildshark

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



goeddoek schrieb:


> *Wünsche Euch allen auch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest *:m


 
Georg wenn alle Stränge reißen kannst Du so auf jeden Fall Karriere machen!!

Du solltest immer ohne Maske laufen!! Dein Bart gefällt bestimmt nicht nur mir!!!:m

Das Bild entspricht mehr Deinem Alter!!!

Drei Hasen auf Bornholm


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ohne Worte  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzRH3iTQPrk&feature=related


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das V-Shape von Ron Thompson zu Weihnachten geschenkt bekommen.

Normalerweise beangel ich damit die Flensburger Förde. Hat jemand ne Idee wo ich das Teil da mal austesten kann, ohne direkt mein Leben in Gefahr zu bringen?

Und wie zum Teufel kann ich da die Ruten befestigen |kopfkrat

Vielen Dank im voraus.

MfG Fabian


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



kaizr schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe das V-Shape von Ron Thompson zu Weihnachten geschenkt bekommen.
> 
> Normalerweise beangel ich damit die Flensburger Förde. Hat jemand ne Idee wo ich das Teil da mal austesten kann, ohne direkt mein Leben in Gefahr zu bringen?
> 
> Und wie zum Teufel kann ich da die Ruten befestigen |kopfkrat
> 
> Vielen Dank im voraus.
> 
> MfG Fabian



Erst mal Glückwunsch zum Schiff |supergri
Also als Newbie würde ich es nicht unbedingt alleine und bei den jetzigen Temperaturen austesten.
Für die Ruten: 40-er HT-rohr aus dem Baumarkt, dann einen Spanngurt oben rein unten raus um den Schlauch und festziehen. HT-Rohr...graues Kunststoffabflussrohr. Noch schöner, wenn man ein Stück mit 30° Winkel zusammensetzt. dann stehen die Ruten nicht so steil.
Piet


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Toller Tip Piet das du dich daran noch erinnern kannst Respekt#6Gold 
und guten Rutsch an euch Alle #h


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ich wünsche euch einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2011, bleibt gesund und stets dicke Fische...

Freue mich auf Jahr 2011 mit euch am Wasser #6


----------



## Küstenläufer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Wünsche allen Yak-Skippern und Interessierten einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2011.


----------



## staffag

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Euch allen ein schönes neues Jahr mit vielen erfolgreichen Angeltagen!

Günter


----------



## staffag

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Wenn man nicht angelt kann man ja fotografieren: heute einige Bilder aus Pelzerhaken - ist definitiv näher ans Eismeer gerückt.

Und kein Eisbrecheryak weit und breit!!!:q


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

|wavey:Rutsch war zwar schon aber trotzdem ein Gutes Neues Jahr
Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Toller Tip Piet das du dich daran noch erinnern kannst Respekt#6Gold
> und guten Rutsch an euch Alle #h



Das ist, wie Fahrradfahren|supergri und ist doch wirklich nicht schön, wenn die Rute so steil steht oder?....|kopfkrat oder was meinst Du eigentlich?


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin und nen jutes Jahr wa Piet auf viele gemeinsame Ausritte  und nicht jedem die Hotspots vertellen  du meintest bestimmt Dahme Höved TP  der ist aber auch ne Wucht ich kenn da einen mit goldigen Haar der war bis jetzt nur da:q:q:qach übrigens Video beim nächsten Treffen könnten wir alle selbst mal Materieal bei You tube reinstellen war doch gerade Bescherung  da gab es doch bestimmt den ein oder anderen Camcorder  #h


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Hey Roland Du alte Hütte :vik: Er lebt noch der alte Holzmichl:q:q Ich fahr nur nach DH TP ist ja bekanntermaßen die einzige Stelle, wo´s noch Dorsche gibt....#c oder so
Piet


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Hey Roland Du alte Hütte :vik: Er lebt noch der alte Holzmichl:q:q Ich fahr nur nach DH TP ist ja bekanntermaßen die einzige Stelle, wo´s noch Dorsche gibt....#c oder so
> Piet



Und dann nimmst du mich nicht mit?? toll toll toll ... Ich zeig dir wo die Fische sind( also die großen) und du? tz tz tz :r:q:q


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Na das Jahr fängt ja gut an ,hoffentlich fang ich besser  Gestern schon 6 Fische gefangen |rolleyes


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Fahre am 10 .1 .11  für 10 Tage zum Kentertraining nach Fuerte |kopfkratbuh was für ein Stress #h


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Fahre am 10 .1 .11  für 10 Tage zum Kentertraining nach Fuerte |kopfkratbuh was für ein Stress #h


#hDa bieten sie ein Volkshochschulseminar an: Lerne stöhnen ohne zu leiden...|kopfkrat oder so
Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



macmarco schrieb:


> Und dann nimmst du mich nicht mit?? toll toll toll ... Ich zeig dir wo die Fische sind( also die großen) und du? tz tz tz :r:q:q



Hey Hase|pftroest: bleib entspannt..noch ist nix passiert. hab Rolli doch nur einen Hotspot verraten. Weißt Du...der einzige, wo es Fische in der gaaaanzen Ostsee gibt. Ich hab aber nicht heimlich schon welche da rausgezogen.. ..Alles wieder gut?:r*Sonst heul doch*
:m
Piet


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Leudde gannnz entspannt ich sach mal, laßt sie wachsen und in ein paar Wochen treiben wir sie mit unserer Kajakflotte zusammen  und dann pflücken wir uns welche .Etwas später sind sie nicht nur größer sondern auch frischer #h


----------



## Allrounder0872

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Guten Abend,

Ich will Dienstag zum Belly fahren nach Travemünde, weiss jemand wie es zur Zeit läuft, geht überhaupt was vielleicht a bisl Dorsch oder so.
Oder is die Ostsee an den Stränden auch zugefroren so das man gar nicht ordentlich ins wasser kommt|kopfkrat


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

an alle Hobieaner hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit den Turbo fins st ? Gruß roland |wavey:


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Keiner? Och schade ich kauf doch nicht so gerne die Katze im Sack #q#h


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Kommt rein meine Kinder   

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/group.php?groupid=312


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Wozu rein kommen ? Eine Interessengemeinschaft sind wie doch schon längst hier im Board oder etwa nicht  #6 mach mal den Erklärbär marco |wavey:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Wozu rein kommen ? Eine Interessengemeinschaft sind wie doch schon längst hier im Board oder etwa nicht  #6 mach mal den Erklärbär marco |wavey:



Da hast du schon recht, aber wie es auch in anderen IG's ist, hat man häufig so Sachen wie Fangplätze o.ä., was man hier eigtl. nicht groß bekannt geben möchte, bzw. nur Kajakfischern dieses Platzt sagt.. Es können halt Dinge ausgetauscht werden, die nur uns betreffen, die niemand anderes/fremde lesen können


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

|kopfkrat  ach ach so ich versteh


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ich will Dir da ja nich' reinschnacken Micmac Maoam, aber wenn Du 'ne IG erstellst, solltest Du auch 'n büschen was reinschreiben |wavey:


----------



## Istnix

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin moin,

durfte letztens mal ein SOT ausprobieren und bin voll begeistert!

Jetzt natürlich am überlegen und prüfen und....

Dabei stellt sich mir folgende wichtige Frage:
Wie lang sollte ein SOT mindestens sein damit man auf der Ostsee sicher rumpaddeln kann?
Ist ja immer auch eine Frage des Transportes und der Lagerung!

Danke für jede sinnvolle Antwort.


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

wenn ich jetzt sagen würde 9 m würdest du dir kein Sot kaufen und wenn du zum Transport nur ne Sackkarre hättest würde ich dir sagen 1m lang reicht nicht guck mal nach bei wer fährt was da sind einige Hersteller angegeben Namen aufschreiben und googlen du weißt sicher am besten welche Ausmaße dein neues Spielzeug haben darf und ansonsten was zum aufpusten , ein Beispiel noch ich fahre ein Zweier von Hobie das ist knapp 4.00 m lang und 0.90 m breit . |wavey:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ich will Dir da ja nich' reinschnacken Micmac Maoam, aber wenn Du 'ne IG erstellst, solltest Du auch 'n büschen was reinschreiben |wavey:


Hasi nasi... Hab das doch jetzt gemacht...  Musst doch erstmal was darein schreiben... aber nu .. guckst du :g:m


----------



## Istnix

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt sagen würde 9 m würdest du dir kein Sot kaufen und wenn du zum Transport nur ne Sackkarre hättest würde ich dir sagen 1m lang reicht nicht guck mal nach bei wer fährt was da sind einige Hersteller angegeben Namen aufschreiben und googlen du weißt sicher am besten welche Ausmaße dein neues Spielzeug haben darf und ansonsten was zum aufpusten , ein Beispiel noch ich fahre ein Zweier von Hobie das ist knapp 4.00 m lang und 0.90 m breit . |wavey:




Hallo BB-Cruiser,

auch auf die Gefahr hin mich gleich mit dem zweiten posting unbeliebt zu machen, was war an meiner Frage undeutlich?
Ich fragte nach mindestlänge SOT für Ostsee damit es für normalsterbliche sicher ist.
Ich wollte nicht wissen:
- bei welcher länge ich keines kaufen würde
- ich habe auch nicht gefragt was für ein Gerät ich zum Transport brauche
- mich interessiert auch nicht wer welche Marke fährt
- es interessiert mich auch nicht was Du fährst!

Aber trotzdem danke ich Dir das Du Dir die Mühe gemacht hast etwas zu schreiben!

Für mich war das mal wieder die Belehrung im AB nix zu schreiben und noch viel weniger zu fragen und auf Hilfe zu hoffen!

Danke


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

@Istnix : Nu ma locker bleiben ! 
Ich denke mal es war bei weitem nicht so gemeint wie es bei dir angekommen ist.
Die angesprochene Auflistung der hier genutzten Jaks ist doch schon mal ein Anhaltspunkt.
Meins ist zB. 330 lang, und ich denke es ist so ziemlich an der unteren Grenze.
Habe noch ein kürzeres probe gefahren, aber es ohne Vorkenntnisse für zu klein befunden.
Das 330er kann ich so eben noch *in* meinem Auto transportieren !


----------



## staffag

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Hallo Istnix,

ich glaube Du bist jetzt unnötig angepisst. Es gibt hier eine Liste der Kajakangler auf der die Boote verzeichnet sind, darauf hat BB-Cruiser Dich hingewiesen (Zitat: "guck mal nach bei wer fährt was"). Dort kannst Du Die einzelnen Bootstypen erfahren und die Daten für Länge/Breite dann nachschlagen. 

Generell gilt beim Kajakfahren: Länge läuft, Breite verleiht Stabilität.

Und Gewicht und Transportmittel sind natürlich zu berücksichtigen. 

Gruss

Günter


----------



## Istnix

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Danke,

das sind doch mal klare Ansagen!

Damit kann auch ich als DAU etwas anfangen.
Nämlich von jemandem der einen Plabn hat: nicht unter 330 für See...
#6


----------



## staffag

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ach so, ich fahre ein "normales" Boot - sit-in. L: 4,30 m, B 0,68 m. Ist aber für mich die obere Grenze zum Transportieren. Schmalere Seekajaks (B unter 60 cm) sind mir generell zu "wacklig" und zum Angeln wohl grenzwertig!


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

istnix das sagt mir schon alles  eine frage zu stellen und dieser gleich eine Einschränkung hinterher zuschicken ganz großes Kino hättest du dir die Mühe gemacht hier im Board zu forschen wäre dir sicher geholfen und deinen Dank kannste gern behalten


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

@ Istnix

ich habe mich für ein Fish'in entschieden, weil es 80cm breit ist.
Habe mich darauf am Anfang etwas sicherer gefühlt.
Die Länge ist 3,45 m und das Gewicht ist 22kg, also wunderbar alleine zu tragen.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## krauthi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O310RtQIbGw


----------



## Lichty

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ich denke auch das BB-Cruiser da nix böses sagen wollte - gibt halt viele Faktoren die bei der Kajakwahl zu beachten sind!!!

@ Istnix:  
Also ich fahre ein Hobie Mirage Sport und das Yak ist "nur" 2,92m lang - viel wichtiger ist mir die Breite vom Yak - meins ist 75cm und das war mir auch bei !starken! Wellen auf der Ostsee noch nie zu unsicher. Hab schon in schmaleren (Sit-in) Booten gesessen - da hatte ich schon bei der kleinsten Bewegung Angst mich auf die Seite zu legen |bigeyes

Aber mein "kurzes" Boot ist nicht gut für Langstreckentouren geeignet - es gleitet natürlich nicht so fein wie ein Ü4Metertourenkajak |rolleyes aber für meine Bedürfnisse Ostsee / Schweden / Binnenseen top und wirklich problemlos alleine zu transportieren und zu lagern.....und durch den Tretantrieb hast du alle Hände frei für was Du auch immer gerade machen willst 

Ich hoffe das hilft Dir ein wenig - wenn nicht einfach melden und schau Dir die Botte der AB-Flotte an #4 http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208900


----------



## Istnix

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin moin, danke für die "guten" Tipps.
Habe mir "wer fährt was,,," angesehen, nachdem ich jetzt weiß wo man das  findet!  

Hat mir auch weitergeholfen mich zu bilden!

#h


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ich vermisse ein wenig die Angaben zu den Gewichten/Zuladung... - ich fange doch immer so viel (und mit dem SOT wird es ja noch mehr)... :g


----------



## Patty

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



scripophix schrieb:


> Ich vermisse ein wenig die Angaben zu den Gewichten/Zuladung... - ich fange doch immer so viel (und mit dem SOT wird es ja noch mehr)... :g


 


 Ist ja klar, einer muß natürlich wieder voll auf die Tonne hauen....#d#d#d


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ich wollte nur vornehm auf die Problematik des Bauchgeschwürs hinweisen - ich kenne viele etwas volumentragende SOT-Interessenten (und das wird Dirk hier sicher bestätigen)...


----------



## Patty

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



scripophix schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur vornehm auf die Problematik des Bauchgeschwürs hinweisen - ich kenne viele etwas volumentragende SOT-Interessenten (und das wird Dirk hier sicher bestätigen)...


 

Ich sag nur: *Dann lieber Kutter kaufen!*


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



scripophix schrieb:


> Ich vermisse ein wenig die Angaben zu den Gewichten/Zuladung... - ich fange doch immer so viel (und mit dem SOT wird es ja noch mehr)... :g



Meins (Xcite FX:330) wiegt 24 kg und hat eine Max.Tragfähigkeit von 140 kg.#h


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Meins (Xcite FX:330) wiegt 24 kg und hat eine Max.Tragfähigkeit von 140 kg.#h





selbst lenzend?

ich will ja nicht als u-boot enden....


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



scripophix schrieb:


> selbst lenzend?....



Selbstredend !


----------



## Istnix

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Das liest sich ja nett, das Böötchen...


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Jup !
Und der Preis ist heiß !


----------



## Istnix

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Jepp,

bei Paddelfisch las sich das günstig,
jetzt noch einmal Probefahren und dann wenn passt das drumherum organisieren... |supergri

Das wäre dann mal etwas!


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Dann frage Dirk nach alternativen Farben .

Ich persönlich finde das Camouflarge  (Flecktarn) für die Ostsee nicht gerade prickelnd. Ist aber Geschmackssache.

Und wenn du bei ihm kaufen solltest ... er hat vom Anker bis zum Rutenhalter so ziemlich alles was man so braucht. |rolleyes


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

@Mitglieder der IG "Die Kajakelite des AB's" :
Schaut mal rein !


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



scripophix schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur vornehm auf die Problematik des Bauchgeschwürs hinweisen - ich kenne viele etwas volumentragende SOT-Interessenten (und das wird Dirk hier sicher bestätigen)...




Stimmt, ich hab auch schon welche gesehen.....

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Istnix

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Dann frage Dirk nach alternativen Farben .
> 
> Ich persönlich finde das Camouflarge (Flecktarn) für die Ostsee nicht gerade prickelnd. Ist aber Geschmackssache.
> 
> Und wenn du bei ihm kaufen solltest ... er hat vom Anker bis zum Rutenhalter so ziemlich alles was man so braucht. |rolleyes


 

Wenn ich kaufe, dann denke ich bei Dirk, hoffe es gibt schön knallige Farben 
Aber noch der  ein oder andere Punkt zu klären....


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

So  morgen  mal  den  ersten versuch starten,
wird arsch kalt  aber  mein blut muss  mit salz aufgefüllt  werden!!!!!!!
petri alle


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ich hoffe über die Luft und nicht über das Wasser


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Ich hoffe über die Luft und nicht über das Wasser


 mal sehen;-) ....über  die fische aus meiner hand:vik:


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich hab auch schon welche gesehen.....
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dirk



#c

:q


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Bin nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines Ron Thompsen Belly´s und schnack dann mal ein büschen mit.
Sobals hier das Eis vom See ist, wird mal die erste Probefahrt unternommen.
Flossen hab ich im Tauchshop geschossen. Cressi Reaktion. Mal schauen, ob ich die noch einkürze.


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

So  zurück, glatte eisnummer. -0,2 grad wassertemperatur
keine einzige Flosse
petri alle


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Schade, aber ist wohl wirklich noch zu kalt . Die Dorsche stehen noch zu tief, um sie mit dem Kajak zu erreichen.

Aber unsere Zeit wird noch kommen #6


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Jup, seh ich auch so, eigentlich wollte ich heute auch mal wieder los, aber das ist mir echt noch zu kalt vor allem bei Ostwind.

Naja, wird schon irgendwann...


----------



## Jogyman

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ich hatte ja auch die Hoffnung das ich mit meinem SoT endlich mal raus kann ,aber bei uns ist schon wieder leicht Eis auf der Förde #q  und das Planschbecken meiner Tochter ist einfach zuklein :c   

Gruß Jogi


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Kurzgespräch im Imbiss : Man ist das *******kalt draussen darauf der andere  : Ist ja auch Winter :m wo er recht hat ....


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ach Jogy. und wer war so geizig und hat nur ne Vogeltränke für seine Tochter über?#c|rolleyes


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Mir ist das noch zu kalt, um aufs Wasser zugehen.


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Aber das muß doch Kalt sein ,das Wasser sonst kann man nicht drauf gehen |bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## Jogyman

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Ach Jogy. und wer war so geizig und hat nur ne Vogeltränke für seine Tochter über?#c|rolleyes





ich bin unschuldig #cdas war meine Frau |supergri


----------



## staffag

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



vatas-sohn schrieb:


> Hey Staffag!
> 
> Bring` mal Deinen vierbeinigen Freund mit #6 - min Fru kümmert sich dann drum. |wavey: Anschließend hört der zwar nicht mehr (wie unsere...:c), hatte aber ne Menge Spaß... :m


Hi,

hör blos auf, sitz zur Zeit mit 2 von denen hier. Meine Frau hat ihre persönliche Bestzeit im Treppe runter bei Dunkelheit aufgestellt #d - mit anschließendem Krankenhausbesuch (Fuß gebrochen) und ich kann hier ALLES machen und insbesondere 2 Hunde bespaßen!

Yak fahren ist jedenfalls zur Zeit nicht drin, Sch...impfwort! :c


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Die passen doch ins Staufach !

Bei meiner ist das schon schwerer :


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Bringt die doch alle mal mit ,dann werden daraus vielleicht ja Sot Hunde so ist es mit den Schlittenhunden auch mal angefangen :m


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

:m tja...und hier isser..der einzigartige der zweitbeste Hund (Der beste gehört immer anderen   ):
Snoop the dog....Snooooooppy!


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Meine ist ein typischer Rodesian Ridgback !
Die schüttelt sich schon wenn sie noch einen Meter vom Ufer entfernt steht !
Wasserscheu ohne ende !


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Tja und der von Piet mag nur ganz heißes Wasser und deswegen ist er auch eingelaufen :q Piet du weißt doch Wolle nur bis  30 Grad  jetzt haste aus einen Labradudel eine Fußhupe gemacht #6 Respekt


----------



## Jogyman

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

und nicht vergessen immer schön mit Perwoll baden ,dann werden die Wuffis richtig schön flauschig :g 


Gruß Jogi |wavey:


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ach ne Hundediskussion, dat passt ja.

Wir fahren nacher los unseren neuen abholen

( wir wissen noch nicht welchen aus dem Wurf wir nehmen, ist also nur ein Beispiel) , 

aber der wird wohl später  kaum ins Kajak passen.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Such dir nicht gleich den aus der als erstes auf dich zu kommt.
Bei uns hat die Züchterin das entschieden.
Sie kennt die Hunde am besten !
Wenn du zB. einen aktiven, sportlichen Hund willst, und denkst "der ist aber aufgeweckt" kann es sein das das der ausgeruhteste ist weil faul. Und die anderen pennen nur weil sie die ganze zeit ingange waren ...


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

sportlich und aktiv sind genau die richtigen Attribute für mich :vik:

Ich kann das eh erst entscheiden wenn ich die Hunde sehe und ein wenig einschätzen kann, die Kinder würden bestimmt gleich den ersten nehmen...

Es ist aber auch nicht unser erster, wir wissen schon recht gut was wir wollen. 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Jogyman

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ich habe auch Hunde ,bis vor kurzem waren es noch 3 Wuffis . Ein Hund sollte sich sein Herrchen selbst aussuchen .Und nu hab ich den Salat ,meine Hündin weicht mir seit 8 Jahren nicht mehr von der Seite und wenn ich mal nicht da bin nervt sie meine Frau .Stell nachher mal Bilder von ihr rein

Gruß Jogi


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

von deiner Frau ;+|rolleyes bin gespannt :q


----------



## Jogyman

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> von deiner Frau ;+|rolleyes bin gespannt :q




das hättest du wohl gern |abgelehn

Gruß Jogi


----------



## Jogyman

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

So erstmal die Hunde ,die Schwarze klebt mir immer an den Hacken und die Braune ist voll auf meine Frau fixiert .Die beiden sind Mutter und Tochter .






Gruß Jogi |wavey:


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ah der neue Wuffimitschnackthread interesant #6habt ihr auch alle das " Sackel fürs Kackel mit ? " Den Spruch hab ich bei den Össis mal gelesen fand ich ganz lustig |wavey:


----------



## Jogyman

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Ah der neue Wuffimitschnackthread interesant #6habt ihr auch alle das " Sackel fürs Kackel mit ? " Den Spruch hab ich bei den Össis mal gelesen fand ich ganz lustig |wavey:



große blaue Müllsäcke sind immer am Mann #h


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

und immer schön


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Sonntag nach´m Mittach geht´s nach Dahme mit Jak!!!
auf Mefo schleppen und Dickköpfe ärgern. Noch wer da?
Piet


----------



## Twister Bine

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin Piet,

ja mich gibt es auch noch. 
Werde morgen auch in Dahme sein und gegen 13 Uhr eintrudeln.
Hab dir noch eine PN gesendet. Schau doch mal nach.

LG Bine #h


----------



## Lichty

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ich bin mit Kniggers und unseren Jaks auch da :vik:


----------



## armyn

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

moin leute
kann man denn auch mit schwimmenden spiro und fliege auch schleppen?


----------



## staffag

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Werd wohl auch mal vorbeischauen. 

Gruss

Günter


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



armyn schrieb:


> moin leute
> kann man denn auch mit schwimmenden spiro und fliege auch schleppen?


Während der Fahrt? ääähm... nööö... Die Fliege schwimmt dann ganz weit oben, quasi inner Luft


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

#6 Moiiin dass war ja wohl ein geiler Angelnachmittag :q:q

Zwar nicht so viele mitnehmbare (2/6) aber nette Loide getroffen! Uuuuunbedingt wieder.
Ich hatte 2 zum mitnehmen und die haben gebissen wie Rotaugen....un glaublich.
Piet


----------



## Lichty

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Yo Piet und Kollegen - war ein netter Tag auf dem Wasser - und hat mich gefreut gleich mehrere Gleichgesinnte auf einmal kennen zu lernen - das wird ein Spaß am Bodden mit der Elite 

Dorsch lief bei uns ganz gut - gute Durschnittsgröße aber die Bissfrequenz könnte noch besser werden |pfisch: 

Bis bald

@ Twister Bine: Wie liefs bei Euch noch?


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Lichty schrieb:


> - das wird ein Spaß am Bodden mit der Elite


Da kannste einen drauf lassen #6:q


----------



## Twister Bine

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin,

wir waren bis 19 Uhr im Wasser und haben sechs Küchendorsche mitgenommen und 7 dürfen noch ein bischen wachsen.
Der Tag war wirklich klasse und Ollis Jungfernfahrt endete nach einigen Schwierigkeiten doch noch recht gut.

LG Bine


----------



## staffag

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

02.09.2011, ca 7.30 - 10.30 h - Neustädter Bucht mit meinem Kajak, 7 Dorsche, 43 - 58 cm! Na das hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht!


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



staffag schrieb:


> 02.09.2011, ca 7.30 - 10.30 h - Neustädter Bucht mit meinem Kajak, 7 Dorsche, 43 - 58 cm! Na das hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht!



Auf Wurm oder geschleppt ?
PETRI !


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

natürlich auf Haken:q das mußte raus aber im ernst würde mich auch interessieren weil ich 1 Woche Urlaub habe


----------



## staffag

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Meerforellenblinker 22g  in grün-silber. Schien voll den Appetit zu  treffen - mal abgesehn davon zufällig zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort zu  sein.

Euch allen viel Glück und ich glaube am besten ist es wirklich morgens .  War grade noch mal draußen, aber bei dem Bootsverkehr und den  Wassermopedfahrern ... kein ehrlicher Fisch kann da sein wollen!!!


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin,ich hab da mal ne Frage!
Freunde von mir schwören ja aufs Bellyboot ,und wollen mich unbedingt überreden mal mit so einem Gefährt auf die Ostsee zu schippern! Ich bevorzuge aber mein Boot. Doch....und jetzt kommts,ist der Aufwand mit dem Belly ja viel geringer und darum überlege ich mir doch eins zu kaufen! Ich habe da was von einem Fish Cat Panther gelesen,das hat auch 'Paddel' mit dabei. Braucht man das oder ist das Käse? Bewegt man sich bei dem Ding nur mit den 'Paddeln' vorwärts oder auch mit den Flossen? Was könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?
Viele Grüsse vom Fischland!!!


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin verwerfe den Gedanken und kauf dir ein Sot es gibt nix besseres  ich hatte auchmal ein 4m Schlauchi und ein Fishcat4  aber ein Sot ist am besten zu händeln, auch alleine und schnell genug um zum Fisch zukommen und und was auch wichtig ist wenn die Blase drückt :m lese dich mal hier schlau ich glaube hier gibt es über 50 Sotfahrer die alle mal ein BB hatten


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ich hab da mal ne Frage an die Boardies die ein Kajak ihr eigen nennen wer wohnt denn in Hamburg ?


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ich...lebe in der schönsten Stadt der Welt  direkt an der Grenze zum schönsten Bundesland Deutschlands.
Gruß Malte


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne Frage an die Boardies die ein Kajak ihr eigen nennen wer wohnt denn in Hamburg ?


 
Ich bin hier in Hamburg ja nur "Gastarbeiter"  aus Schleswig-Holstein. Aber mein Kumpel Ralf hat ein Kajak und kommt aus Hamburg. Daher heisst er ja auch RalfHH, gell |uhoh:

Mensch BB-Cruiser wat soll denn die Frage? Ist doch egal, wo man herkommt, oder muss ich mich jetzt hier als HSV-Fan outen |supergri


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

HSV was ist das denn ? Wo man herkommt ist mir auch schnuppe ,ich dachte man könne hier auf der Alster ein Probefahren für die  noch unentschlossenden Kajaken veranstalten .Die Hanseboot hat meistens nur 2-3 Modelle  und Globetrottel fast nur Sit in Kajaks .Und wenn man weiterweg wohnt ist das vielleicht nix für jederman  so nu weisst du es :q Ach und als Kajake bin ich für die Freibeuter


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Mensch Rolli, dann schreib das doch gleich und frag, wer daran Interesse hat. Und nicht immer von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge  :q


----------



## Jogyman

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:


> Mensch Rolli, dann schreib das doch gleich und frag, wer daran Interesse hat. Und nicht immer von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge  :q



Der war gut Reinhard |muahah:


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin,



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> lese dich mal hier schlau ich glaube hier gibt es über 50 Sotfahrer die alle mal ein BB hatten


 
... und es gibt tausende von Bellyboatfahrern, die wunschlos glücklich sind und kein Interesse an einem SOT haben. #h

SOT und Bellyboat haben ganz verschiedene Einsatzbereiche.

Ein SOT ist gut, um "Meter zu machen", und um schnell unterwegs zu sein. Beim gezielten Befischen eines kleinen Areals ist es aber nicht optimal: entweder muß man einen Anker werfen oder man treibt schnell ab.

Da hat ein Bellyboat seine Stärke. Die Füße dienen dazu, sich auf der Stelle zu halten oder sich gezielt und kontrolliert fortzubewegen, während man ununterbrochen die Hände zum Fischen frei hat. Es gibt nichts besseres, um in einer Bucht gezielt die Muschelbänke und großen Steine abzufischen oder in einem See die Seerosenbänke und Baumleichen auf Hechte abzuklopfen. Davon abgesehen ist ein Bellyboat wesentlich einfacher zu transportieren und zu lagern.


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> ... und es gibt tausende von Bellyboatfahrern, die wunschlos glücklich sind und kein Interesse an einem SOT haben. #h...



Würde ich nicht so pauschalisieren !
Ich denke der um einiges höhere Preis eines SOT ist ein Grund das viele das BB weiterhin bevorzugen.

Bei gleichem Preis würden sich garantiert mehr für ein SOT entscheiden.
Deine Argumente "pro-BB" sind richtig, und nachzuvollziehen, aber ich persönlich sehe mehr Vorteile beim SOT. Jedenfalls was das fischen auf der Ostsee betrifft.
Geschwindigkeit, Platz, die Möglichkeit zu schleppen...
An Tagen an denen man mit dem BB schon zu kämpfen hat fahre ich mit dem SOT noch raus.

Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung !

Aber mal in die Runde gefragt :
Wer von den BB-Fahren würde gegen ein SOT tauschen wenn es nichts weiter kosten würde ????


----------



## Jogyman

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ich kenn genug Bellyfahrer die gern ein Sot hätten ,den aber der Preis zuhoch ist .Ich war selber jahrelang Bellyfahrer und würde mein Sot nicht wieder gegen ein Belly tauschen wollen :m


----------



## dauerschneider

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Alöso tauschen würd ich auf keinen Fall mehr. Neben den schon genannten Vorteilen hat ein SOT auch ein bisschen mehr Stauraum fürs Tackle, eine, wie ich finde, wesentlich gemütlichere Sitzsituation, bei der mann auch mal die Position verändern kann und bietet in der Werkstatt auch außerhalb des Wassers jede Menge Möglichkeiten rumzubasteln und Unmengen Geld in unsinniges Zubehör zu investieren (was wenn wir ehrlich sind einer der schönsten Aspekte an der Angelei ist).

Ich wohne übrigens nur 25km von der Alster entfernt.


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Sagt mal ist denn so ein SOT kippsicher auch bei Wellengang? Und bis wieviel Windstärken kann man mit so einem Gefährt auf die Ostsee? Kommt man damit auch gegen stärkere Strömung an? 
Viele Fragen,aber ich bin wirklich interessiert!!!
Gruß vom Fischland


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin,


ich denke mal, die meisten SOT-Fans sind keine Fliegenfischer und nutzen ihr Gefährt zum Schleppen. Dafür ist ein SOT natürlich wesentlich brauchbarer als ein Bellyboat.

Ich als Fliegenfischer und Nicht-Schlepper habe für ein SOT nur dann Verwendung, wenn ich größere Strecken zurücklegen will. Für Touren in der Dänischen Südsee bin ich schon lange am grübeln, ob ich mir ein SOT anschaffe. Auch für die Meeräschenpirsch in flachen Buchten wäre ein SOT, in dem man stehend fischen kann sehr reizvoll. Aber zum Meerforellenfischen an ausgesuchten leicht zu erreichenden Spots und zum Hechtstreamern ziehe ich ein Bellyboat immer vor.


Viele Grüße!



Achim


----------



## dauerschneider

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

@fischlandmefo

bis incl. bft3 find ich das ganze machbar. danach wirds mir zu nass und zu wackelig. hast du wind 3 oder weniger ist das ganze sehr stabil und bequem. inwieweit du gegen strömung ankommst hängt von der drift, dem wind und deinen fähigkeiten mit dem paddel ab. bislang war ich noch nicht in der situation keine strecke über grund mehr zu machen.


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ich habe mich auch bei 4Bft. noch sicher gefühlt !
Da wird es aber anstrengend mit dem paddeln. Trotzdem würde ich da um ein BB noch Kreise fahren ! 
Was die Kippstabilität angeht wäre noch mehr drin !
Bei 3Bft. sitze ich noch quer im Yak und lasse die Beine zu einer Seite ins Wasser baumeln !


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



dauerschneider schrieb:


> @fischlandmefo
> 
> bis incl. bft3 find ich das ganze machbar. danach wirds mir zu nass und zu wackelig. hast du wind 3 oder weniger ist das ganze sehr stabil und bequem. inwieweit du gegen strömung ankommst hängt von der drift, dem wind und deinen fähigkeiten mit dem paddel ab. bislang war ich noch nicht in der situation keine strecke über grund mehr zu machen.




|bigeyes 3 und weniger??? kippelig, wenn mehr, also bei 4??? lustig!
Also: mit meiner Schute, welche ja wirklich nicht die breiteste ist, habe ich vor Dazendorf auch bei 6  Wind parallel zur Küste(kaum Welle )noch relativ entspannt geschleppt..die eine Richtung gepaddelt, in der anderen Richtung Speeddriften |supergri
ging prima ohne kippelig zu werden.
Vor Dahme wurde es einmal so kippelig, dass ich bequem paddeln, aber nicht mehr angeln konnte bei ca. 5 auflandig und Welle von 0,5 - knapp 1m! Es hatte aufgefrischt, als ich draussen war. Am Anfang war da Ententeich mit sonnigen 2-3.
Das größte Problem bei derartigen Bedingungen stellt eine sichere Landung dar...man muß sich eine Phase aussuchen, wo die Wellen flacher werden und dann direkt zum Strand ohne aufzuhören mit dem Paddeln!!! Dann im Knietiefen Wasser seeseitig raus aus dem Kajak und raus aus der Welle.
Bei ablandigem Wind darf´s ruhig etwas mehr sein, weil dann eigentlich keine Welle steht. Mit einem Belly, welches ich jahrelang gepaddelt bin, wäre das unmöglich. Es gibt Angelfreunde, die vom Dorsch, der am Fischgalgen hing und vom Wind so weit rausgedrückt wurden, dass sie fast nicht zurück gekommen sind!
Fliegenfischen funzt übrigens auch hervorragend!! gemütlich quer oder längs ins Boot gesetzt und los geht´s! 
Ein Vorteil beim SOT ist für mich nicht zu widerlegen...das sind die Krämpfe im Antriebssystem bei Bellybooten in der kalten Jahreszeit. Bei 4 Grad Wasser und den Hintern und den Beinen in ständiger Auskühlungssituation ja auch ganz normal.
Bellybooten ist füür mich nach wie vor eine geile Art zu angeln, aber vom SOT aus wesentlich sicherer. Und dass man bei einer der beiden Methoden mehr fängt, glaube ich so generell eigentlich nicht.

Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

@ Kuddel.. Dein namensvetter wenn auch mit doppel T liebte es auch etwas größer :q
:http://www.kuttel-daddeldu.info/allgemein/kuttel-daddeldu-und-furst-wittgenstein/

Piet


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Ich danke Euch,und da ist mir eingefallen, dass mich Anfang Oktober mein Kumpel aus dem Sachsenland besuchen kommt, und der bringt sein SOT mit! Da werde ich einfach mal testen!!! Bericht folgt dann.
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> ... Und dass man bei einer der beiden Methoden mehr fängt, glaube ich so generell eigentlich nicht.
> 
> Piet


 
Es hat ja mal so etwas wie einen direkten Vergleich gegeben, nannte sich AB*BB*C (Anglerboard Bellyboat Cup). Das ist ja leider völlig eingeschlafen 

Sollte man vielleicht mal wieder ins Leben rufen.:k


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin Männers ich frag mal wer von euch Kajaken, würde sein Boot heute noch gegen ein Belly  eintauschen von mir aus auch mit Wertausgleich ? Ach und das mit der Bootsmesse hat ja keine Resonaz, naja ich hab ja meins :l|wavey:


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

|wavey: Moin Loids..heute nachmittag werde ich bei Absalonshorst mit dem Kajak auf Wakenitz-Hechttour gehen..ist noch jemand los..oder möchte mit?
Piet


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Gut Lack  Peter #h


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Moin Männers ich frag mal wer von euch Kajaken, würde sein Boot heute noch gegen ein Belly  eintauschen von mir aus auch mit Wertausgleich ...



Ich nicht !
Nichtmal mit Gewinn ...


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

|wavey:Moin zusammen.. am Montag will ich es auf Leos vor Dahme probieren..will einer mitpaddeln? Start so gegen 14:30 am TP.
Piet

Ergänzung: angesagt ist eine lauschige 4 aus West.


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin Piet ich war gestern vor Ort mit ganzer Familie ,ich bin am Turistrand rein und 200m vor der Brücke ersten Kontakt 2 Löwen von unter 50 cm  rausgehebelt zurück zum Strand unter gefühlten 200 Augenpaaren mit Geräuschen von ah über oh bis hin zu iiih den Jungs das Filet aus dem Kreutz geleiert und meinen verdutzten Enkel in die Hand gedrückt er ist zwar erst 2.5 Jahre alt aber ich glaube einen neuen Petrijünger geweckt zuhaben . P.s. Viel Erfolg Heute nachmittag an alle die los sind |wavey:


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Datum: 03.10.2011
Ort: Lübecker Bucht
Wetter: bedeckt, später etwas sonnig
Wind: W 3 bf
Angelzeit: 17:00-19:00
Köder: Gufi in Motoroil und weisglitter
Fang: 3 Dorsche für die Pfanne
Sonstiges: Hatte noch einige Kontakte, aber die Bartelträger wollten halt nicht. #d 
Netze standen auch einige. Das erste bei gut 4 m Wassertiefe. Dahinter habe ich dann gefischt. Wassertiefe um 5-6 m.
Bei 10 - 12 m Tiefe standen noch ein paar Netze, aber für`s BB zu weit.
Gegen 17:30 Uhr kam noch ein Kajakfahrer in Rufweite und probierte es auch auf Dorsch. Zu einem Schnack kam es aber nicht, da er für mich ( im BB ) zu schnell war. :q
War dennoch ein toller abend mit einem tollen Sonnenuntergang.
Und da wären wir beim Thema. |kopfkrat
Habe doch glatt den Knipser zu Hause vergessen. #d
Ich werde wohl doch langsam alt. |kopfkrat :q

TL
Rolf |wavey:


----------



## rahnschote

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

MOIN,hab morgen Frei und hab mich mit nem Arbeitskollegen zum angeln verabredet,wollen von Haffkrug aus starten,er mit kl.Schlauchboot ich mit BB!
Treffen uns Morgen um 13 h bei der sparkasse in Haffkrug,
wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte:m
Gruß Rahnschote


----------



## muchti

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

moin,

hat jemand von euch schon einmal den rumpf eines kajaks gestrichen/lackiert...wenn ja womit und mit dauerhaft gutem ergebnis?

gruss marco


----------



## muchti

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

eine haette i noch...
'ne idee wie man solch ein stillleben demnaechst ansprechender gestalten kann...vorsichtig ausgedrueckt sieht's mager aus wenn nich unter aller s*u...

http://img17.*ih.us/img17/6650/63656338.jpg

da muss man doch was mit selbstausloeser machen koennen aber ohne das risiko gleich die ganze kamera zu waessern...und dritte sind nunmal auch nich immer zugegen...

gruss marco


----------



## Kapitän Ahab

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin zusammen, an all die SOT-Fahrer da draussen eine Frage: der Winter kommt und da ich mir diese Saison keine warme Trockenjacke mehr leisten will habe ich mich gefragt, ob auch der gute Baleno Floatationanzug im Winter herhalten kann!? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit nem Floater auf dem Yak? 

Normalerweise fahre ich eher mit meiner atmungsaktiven Wathose und Paddeljacke drüber, mit warmer Fleece Unterwäsche ging das bisher auch an kalten Tagen, allerdings bin ich noch nicht bei Minusgraden mit dem SOT unterwegs gewesen ...

Freue mich auf Antworten und Anregungen.

Gruß Erik


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Moin,ich hab gerade mein neues Bellyboot aufgebaut,und da kam mir eine Idee|kopfkrat!!! Hat von Euch schon mal einer "Paddel"(oder Ruder) ans BB gebaut? Müsste doch zu machen sein? Das wäre doch bestimmt ne Erleichterung für die Beine oder was meint Ihr|kopfkrat??? Hab mal bei Ebay geschaut die Teile sind alle zu haben. Nur die Befestigung der (Dollen?)am BB-Schlauch wäre etwas knifflig. Vielleicht hat ja einer von Euch ne Idee?|bigeyes
Gruss vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

So knifflig ist das gar nicht, von Scotty gibts Belly Halter an die Du einen standard Aufbau-Sockel anbauen kannst, dann dazu Dollenadapter und zwei Ruderdollen und fertig ist das.

Oder die Scotty Sockel auf selbstgebaute Halter schrauben,je nachdem wieviel man Basteln möchte/kann.

Sonst gibts das auch (von allmarine glaub ich) als fertiges Belly mit Rudern.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> So knifflig ist das gar nicht, von Scotty gibts Belly Halter an die Du einen standard Aufbau-Sockel anbauen kannst, dann dazu Dollenadapter und zwei Ruderdollen und fertig ist das.
> 
> Oder die Scotty Sockel auf selbstgebaute Halter schrauben,je nachdem wieviel man Basteln möchte/kann.
> 
> Sonst gibts das auch (von allmarine glaub ich) als fertiges Belly mit Rudern.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dirk


Ich danke für den Tipp! Kannst Du mir vielleicht noch sagen wo ich diesen Bellyhalter finde,wäre echt nett!!! 
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Kapitän Ahab

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Ich danke für den Tipp! Kannst Du mir vielleicht noch sagen wo ich diesen Bellyhalter finde,wäre echt nett!!!
> Gruß vom Fischland!!!




Wenn mir schon keiner antwortet ... dann gebe ich Dir wenigstens eine:

schau mal beim Paddel Fisch: http://www.paddel-fisch.de


hier bekommst Du die Scotty Belly Adapter und auch Scotty Dollen ... ansonsten ruf die einfach mal an! Die sind super und helfen Dir bestimmt bei Deiner Ideenumsetzung!

Gruß Erik


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Der BB & Kajak Mitschnackthread*

Hi Erik,

Antwort hat er 

aber Du noch nicht bezüglich Floater:

Ich haben einen Floater von ABU, den würde ich auf dem Kajak aber nicht anziehen, der schränkt die Bewegungsfreiheit doch böse ein, ich denke, bei deinem wird das nicht anders sein.

Ich bin auch meist mit der Kombi unterwegs, aber im Winter ist ein Trockenanzug doch deutlich sicherer.

Ich bin zwar noch nie beim Angeln Baden gegangen, aber man weiß ja nie.

Bei der Kombi mit Paddeljacke kann man auch schon ne Menge erreichen, jedenfalls mit Doppelkaminjacke.

Da kann man den Watgürtel über den inneren Kamin machen und hat dann eine fast wasserdichte Verbindung zwischen Hose und Jacke, dann kommt es nur noch darauf an, wie dicht sind Bündchen und Hals.

Aber auch mit normaler Watjacke habe ich bei meinen Badeexperimenten immer nur sehr wenig Wasser in der Klamotte gehabt, ich war nie völlig durchnässt.
( im Winter kann das aber schon zuviel sein)

Das Angeln ist nach einem Ausstieg eh vorbei und wenn du nicht zu weit vom Ufer weg bist, geht das auch in Kombi.
Man muß dann nur zügig ins Warme und am Besten hat man Wechselklamotten im Wagen.

Ach ja: gerade im Winter ist es besser nicht alleine aufs Wasser zu gehen, dann hat man zur Not immer noch Unterstützung.

Gruß

Dirk


----------

